# It's All Bullsh*t



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm gonna show you in the morning. good night.


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats bullshit?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


----------



## polypterus (Aug 30, 2007)

youre so right. and that picture totally makes me wet omg. lol amazing plants, and i like the bath tub filled with water hyacinth?


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

wow thats amazing.. is that your plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> wow thats amazing.. is that your plant?



yep, given it nothing but veg and bloom formula and lots of love.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

polypterus said:


> youre so right. and that picture totally makes me wet omg. lol amazing plants, and i like the bath tub filled with water hyacinth?



and mosquito fish.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

wow man how long did that veg for? it looks like a fucking tree


----------



## dursky (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats funny.. pound on her at least.. Hey FDD I want to grow something strong.. If you had to order seeds on-line what would you choose?? Moneys no object.

Thanks


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Aug 30, 2007)

Gonna build a house in that thing soon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

started the clone in march. 

this is "warlock".


----------



## Kant (Aug 30, 2007)

oh man fdd, you should turn that thing into a xmas tree before you harvest


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm thinking about trimming it back and putting a small greenhouse over it for the winter. i think the low light levels are going to kill it though.


----------



## hearmenow (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn, fdd, that's one of the most impressive grows I've seen in a long while. Right up there with the 5' tree growing out of a plastic cup.

I would love to allow something like that in my backyard but I'd be arrested within a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

the window in the pic is my neighbors work-shop. they look directly out the window at that huge plant. i think they actually built the shop as a viewing room. they probably have chairs and a fridge with beer. lol



this is another warlock. a lot smaller though. this is the one that is flowering 2 weeks ahead of the one in the ground. like i said "it's all bullshit". 2 plants, same strain, outside, 2 weeks apart on flowering.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

plant nutes are much like body building nutes (the way they market them)


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

do they ever ask you for bud or speak to u about it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> do they ever ask you for bud or speak to u about it?



we had a "falling out" last year. i haven't spoken to them since. i may find it in my heart this year to toss a big branch over the fence.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

damn it must be awkward especially with the weed growing over there house.. especially if they dont smoke if a branch falls their house may collapse


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> damn it must be awkward especially with the weed growing over there house.. especially if they dont smoke



they smoke.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

good im seriously starting to consider moving to california and getting a place with a nice big back yard


----------



## hearmenow (Aug 30, 2007)

The Mrs is leaning on me big time to move to Cali, where she's from. Seeing that plant might be just the right enticement to pull up stakes and move west. Damn, I want one of those!


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

the state I am in is eligible for medical marijuana as well.. is there any websites that breaks down the individual laws of each state?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> the state I am in is eligible for medical marijuana as well.. is there any websites that breaks down the individual laws of each state?



Marijuana Law Reform - NORML


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the window in the pic is my neighbors work-shop. they look directly out the window at that huge plant. i think they actually built the shop as a viewing room. they probably have chairs and a fridge with beer. lol
> 
> 
> 
> this is another warlock. a lot smaller though. this is the one that is flowering 2 weeks ahead of the one in the ground. like i said "it's all bullshit". 2 plants, same strain, outside, 2 weeks apart on flowering.


Thats awesome, they might even jerk off to it from that window.


----------



## DMG3528 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey FDD,
Prop's on the grow +REP
Question though, How the FUC* do you get them so big. I use 5's and no size like that.My stalks are about as big around as my thumb. What is up here. YOU are the man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

so as i was saying...

it's all bullshit. you have to do this and you have to do that. why are the seed banks doing such extensive breeding if we control the outcome? i think the more you try to help it along, the more you actually hurt it. maybe indoors things are slightly different. topping. that's about it. indoors you are limited on height and width, therefore topping and/or training a plant can help increase growth and yield. but other that that i feel all you need is to provide a comfortable environment and regular feedings of organic nutes. this plant has been here for a lot longer than we've been growing it. i think trying new things is fun. good to learn all we can. but when it comes down to it this plant has just a few basic needs. like we all say "it is just a weed". but we are fed all this bullshit. i blame hightimes for a lot of it. they are paid to advertise products. the more products that are sold the more money the companies have to spend on adds. notice they won't say add nitrogen. they always name a brand to use. they get us to think we will grow "Super Buds" with this crap. someone pointed out their prices index last night. i received the Oct hightimes about 10 days ago. the price index says prices dipped $32 from Sept. and slid to it's lowest point since July. WHAT THE FUCK???????? it's still August. 

it's all bullshit. i have a lot more........


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 30, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> good im seriously starting to consider moving to california and getting a place with a nice big back yard



you can get trees like that just about anywhere, it just depends on growth and flowering times, i live in the mid-west and i have some that look like that, but the only thing with california is their fuckin weather is amazing for growing, but to move to grow is odd


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

I totally agree now that you mention.....It does make a lot of sense....although I was never big on nutes anyhow. But your clarification makes total sense....its nothing more then advertising to get the consumer to waste 20-30 bucks for something the plant is gonna do anyhow.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 30, 2007)

is the water hyacinth / mosquito fish water the same you use for the plants?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

So what made you think of that FDD....were you just simply toking on a bowl and said " FUck it that's just bullshit"

That happens to me quite often


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

genetics. nothing but 1-5-5 now. organic of course.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> is the water hyacinth / mosquito fish water the same you use for the plants?


nope. water straight out of the hose. it's well water and it smells like farts. lots of sulphur in it. 





Zekedogg said:


> So what made you think of that FDD....were you just simply toking on a bowl and said " FUck it that's just bullshit"
> 
> That happens to me quite often



i planned this from the beginning. i was at the hydro store looking at all the products. they all said that i needed this for bigger buds and that for bigger yields. i said fuck you!!!! i don't need shit. this is all bullshit. i knew i wanted liquid and i knew i wanted nitrogen and i knew i wanted organic. so i bought the one with the green leaves on it. the jug looked appealing. the guy said they couldn't keep it stocked. i have to go today and get a second gallon of bloom. and that's it. because the rest is all bullshit.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

so you fed them the liquid nitrogen throughout the whole grow and thats it....or explain more...cuz with my current grow Im gonna maybe try all organics


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

this is ALL i've given them. both jugs are almost empty. i will get more bloom today.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok Im gonna try that stuff indoors....you say they sell it hydro store?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

and this....... the evil stuff. MG


----------



## clang80 (Aug 30, 2007)

That thing is a true beast. With a plant like that I too would have brand new shows and clothes!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

Im using fox farms organic myself!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

clang80 said:


> That thing is a true beast. With a plant like that I too would have brand new shows and clothes!




 those are my jammies. my ratty ones at that. and my old garden sandals. i'm confused.


----------



## clang80 (Aug 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> those are my jammies. my ratty ones at that. and my old garden sandals. i'm confused.


Oh, they looked like rather smart and gleaming new. 

On another note do your neighbours not carry out regular and extensive raids on your garden when they run out of greens?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 30, 2007)

Trouble is fdd', old friend... is that if i were to stop adding nutes to my hydro and dwc plants they would die.

I agree though, for outdoors you don't need anything. It's still good to use additives, makes your plant stand up better. These products have been designed for gardeners to grow prize winning crops.

it'll still grow without the additives, it just grows a tad bit better with them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Trouble is fdd', old friend... is that if i were to stop adding nutes to my hydro and dwc plants they would die.
> 
> I agree though, for outdoors you don't need anything. It's still good to use additives, makes your plant stand up better. These products have been designed for gardeners to grow prize winning crops.
> 
> it'll still grow without the additives, it just grows a tad bit better with them.



i'm using nutes. just nothing extra. i understand your feeding issues. you should go soil.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Aug 30, 2007)

what else would u need other than veg and bloom ferts, nice bushes!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah its an iffy question but imo soil grows the best chronic over anything else...but again thats my opinion.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

remember all those stories from 20 years ago. about driving nails thru the stalks. and all the other secret things to INCREASE YIELD. mark my words people....

It's all bullshit.

1 gallon per foot. BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

this is it people. my BIG secret.


this..........










equals this..........


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 30, 2007)

i love you friend...

i have pictures of some seedlings you'd be interested in coming up this weekend...

and its mostly cuz of you i've decided to go completely organic for the grow (i decided that a while ago, but still, its cuz of you)

i'm thinking some simple fish poo by "alaska" 5-1-1 for veg... and i haven't decided about bloom feed... i'll see if the hydro shop has any of the meta when i go there...

best of luck finishing up your grow

good genes is what we're all really looking for... people just have to compensate with all those feeds sometimes...

good growin all!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 30, 2007)

Man that is some awesome plants there FDD. You're right about the bullshit too. The first time I ever saw a live plant was 2 blocks from the center of town, growing by an apartment complex. This was in about 1971. One of my friends found it. It was bent over and must have been 10-12 feet high.


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


duuuude saaaweetaaa pic. what strain os that monster on the right??


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 30, 2007)

FDD......

umm....

bro....

did I mention I will be seeing you next week?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> FDD......
> 
> umm....
> 
> ...



yes, my friend you did. you can go barefoot in my yard. you know why? NO BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are some beautiful plants. Sorry to hear you dont get along with your neighbors to well. The last house i lived in almost all the nighbors hated us. They were all bastards. Im trying to keep a low profile now that i moved. Ony 1 neighbor hates me now. lol. Anyways you are the GOD of growing in my eyes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2007)

so what do i do to increase resin production?



































BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trix (Aug 31, 2007)

my GOD those are beautiful ...plants? ...trees? 
Did nothing special with mine either...started life sharing a pot and now it's 5 feet tall from only water and love.! But I think I kinda lucked out...


----------



## grobudd (Aug 31, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> yep, given it nothing but veg and bloom formula and lots of love.


my plants have had only veg and bloom formulas too, but aren't those nutes.?
 or did you cook up some home mad conconction


----------



## CHEETO (Aug 31, 2007)

very nice BLK i like your style I completley agree with you on this BUT then again this only does pertain to growing outdoors indoors is a completly different story because the sunlight and freedom of the roots searching for their water and nutes in the soil is limited. But very nice plants and what an amzing display of green thumb you got my friend


----------



## redj (Aug 31, 2007)

so question FDD.
im an indoor grower because i have neighbors all around me that would steal my ladies if i put them outside otherwise i too would have a plentifull garden out back.
my question.
can i use the same organics for my indoor garden and produce around the same yield as i do now?
i have a 1000w hps on a 6foot track with 6 beauties, most of which are Big bud.
oh yea, im yielding at about a qp per plant dry weight easily. probly even closer to half p per plant dry weight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2007)

grobudd said:


> my plants have had only veg and bloom formulas too, but aren't those nutes.?
> or did you cook up some home mad conconction



i said i am only using veg and bloom. NO boosters or bursters or molasses. just the plants basic needs. it's all the extra bullshit you are wasting your money on. plants need nitrogen and phosphate. everything else is bullshit.





CHEETO said:


> very nice BLK i like your style I completley agree with you on this BUT then again this only does pertain to growing outdoors indoors is a completly different story because the sunlight and freedom of the roots searching for their water and nutes in the soil is limited. But very nice plants and what an amzing display of green thumb you got my friend


nothing different unless you are hydro. my plants are in pots. i have 3 in the ground but the pics you see are potted.




redj said:


> so question FDD.
> im an indoor grower because i have neighbors all around me that would steal my ladies if i put them outside otherwise i too would have a plentifull garden out back.
> my question.
> can i use the same organics for my indoor garden and produce around the same yield as i do now?
> ...


i don't see why not.


----------



## 000420 (Aug 31, 2007)

I just read this entire thread, and I just have one thing to say FDD.......

I love you


----------



## poohter (Aug 31, 2007)

wow, fdd. you really made my day. i'm growing for the first time and i found most of the instructions on this site overwhelming, and it's good to know that all i keed is some nitrogen and whatever's in the pink bottle. the only other stuff i have is a timer, one 30 watt (3000 lumen) cfl, and a spraybottle. Other than more cfl's, what else do you think i should get?


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


Ive always thought the same thing, i mean there just another plant, right?


----------



## olds442 (Sep 1, 2007)

hay FDD love your big tree you have there i was wondering how much $$$ it would it be to lease a spot up in that big bud tree to build a tree fort LOL

im using some new bloom fert from advanced N it connoisseur two part and it say it will give you up to 60% bigger yeld and i think its bullshit my bud are the same size at three week now then my last grow at three W well at least i didn't pay for them they were samples
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## olds442 (Sep 1, 2007)

FDD your right there just weeds my grass died but all the weed didn't these plant are built to grow good on there own but i do believe the nut will help a bit but the right ones i think im going to do some test hummm


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 1, 2007)

OK, for any newb's out there growing hydro. Please don't stop using your nutes. Carboload is essential in hydro', so to many other additives you can buy, as in hydro you need to replicate what the plants will get in soil. I've noticed that cannazym improves the taste of bud, one grown with it tasted lovely, the other grow wasn't up to it on taste. What about superthrive?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2007)

i'll move this to outdoor to clear any confusion.


----------



## foily (Sep 1, 2007)

fdd... i read all this thread too. i love you also!. i have great news... i went to check my plants yesterday and i see that a few of my plants have purple buds.. look!!





















now my question is... since it seems just the white hairs are purple will those change to amber when there ready or do you think there is a chance it will actually stay purple?


also, i have a crappy camera so im going to go right now and try to take better pictures... im sooo excited!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2007)

foily said:


> fdd... i read all this thread too. i love you also!. i have great news... i went to check my plants yesterday and i see that a few of my plants have purple buds.. look!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most hairs will turn amber when dry. 

i'm confused a little though. "the white hairs are purple"


----------



## foily (Sep 1, 2007)

yes exactly.. im confused too. the bottoms of the all the flowers are way purple. not the tops though, those "hairs" are still white. im going to try to take better pics for you and just for you only fdd. ill be back in 45 min.


----------



## foily (Sep 1, 2007)

sorry i should use the word pistils in sted of hairs.. and also. what does phenos mean?


----------



## durban poison (Sep 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll move this to outdoor to clear any confusion.


Have just seen the forest on page 1....Awesome! Watch out for squirells


----------



## Beaner (Sep 1, 2007)

a "pheno" or phenotype is a plant that expresses slightly different genetic traits than others of the same breading pool. if you were to buy 3 packs of ak47 for instance you would find all the plants can be grouped into 2-3 different looking "phenos" like a tall lanky pheno, a short stumpy one, one that smells different...etc 
a homogonized strain like skunk#1 has been bread for so long that it has no real phenos, all the plants look pretty much the same, hence the "homo"(same) in homogenized.

yes even the purple hairs turn brownish orange, the bud itself doesn't like to stay purple as it dries either unless it's very bright, i get a few purple buds every year because of the damn cold here and they usually fade to a dark green/purple as they dry.

yes! finally somone agrees with me! i have been fighting with people for years about this, they think you can somehow screw up growing pot and have it come out as hemp. have you ever grown corn that didn't taste like corn? an apple tree that only put out rotten raisins? plants are breeding machines, thats about it, they have no reason to grow more buds or tomatoes or whatever except that it will help them breed and keep going. there whole life is trying to grow as big as it can and make as many buds as it can. every bit of energy at this stage goes to the buds, hell the plant even eats nutrients out of it's own leaves to feed itself. all we do is give them space to do it, make them happy as possible so they put out the MOST they can, and not the BEST, as that is detirmined by the genetics, not quality of life. even a crappy 8 inch tall plant that has been nitrogen starved for 4 months will put out a gram or two of primo bud,(ive seen it happen) probably about the same potency as the same plant grown big and healthy.


----------



## foily (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah im in the midwest too. its been cool at night. heres the purple. i hope somehow it stays like this


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 2, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> and this....... the evil stuff. MG


what ratio of soils and perlite do you use?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> what ratio of soils and perlite do you use?



i used 1 part of each soil and 1 part perlite. i had 3 soil types so 25% perlite. hope this helps.


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 2, 2007)

ya it dos! I'm going to mix mine up right now in the dark. then again I'm a little worried though. my organic soil says not to place it in a pot? i'm hoping mixing in the perlite and fox farm fix that? i think i grabbed the same soil as you "mg organic garden"


----------



## Ellie (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG! that is amazing - how tall is that thing.....it has a stalk like a tree trunk.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> ya it dos! I'm going to mix mine up right now in the dark. then again I'm a little worried though. my organic soil says not to place it in a pot? i'm hoping mixing in the perlite and fox farm fix that? i think i grabbed the same soil as you "mg organic garden"



yep. i bought all that soil, 2 bags of the organic, then i get home and in small print on the back it says not to use in pots. i used it anyway. it didn't seem to hurt anything.


see, more bullshit!!

MIRACLE GROW ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2007)

Ellie said:


> OMG! that is amazing - how tall is that thing.....it has a stalk like a tree trunk.




how do i cut it down?


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 3, 2007)

you should turn that stalk into a pimp cane!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> you should turn that stalk into a pimp cane!



good idea.


----------



## rkm (Sep 3, 2007)

I am with you on this fdd. I am newb, but adding all those chemicals just does not seem right. These plants have been growing on their own for thousands of years. 

I grow inside in a box. My next grow will be african violet mix, straight H2O and fish tank water.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

rkm said:


> I am with you on this fdd. I am newb, but adding all those chemicals just does not seem right. These plants have been growing on their own for thousands of years.
> 
> I grow inside in a box. My next grow will be african violet mix, straight H2O and fish tank water.




you had me up to "fish tank water".


----------



## rkm (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you had me up to "fish tank water".


Its good stuff, check it out. Full of phos and nitrogen.


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 3, 2007)

free nitrogen


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

rkm said:


> Its good stuff, check it out. Full of phos and nitrogen.



Marine World would be pissed. "where ya going with all our water fdd?"


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Sep 3, 2007)

FFD, can I come over and help you harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> FFD, can I come over and help you harvest?



everyone else is.


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> Marine World would be pissed. "where ya going with all our water fdd?"


hell ya i call it Marine World to. i hate when people call it adventure land or what ever its called now


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 3, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> hell ya i call it Marine World to. i hate when people call it adventure land or what ever its called now



You have issues.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 3, 2007)

rkm said:


> Its good stuff, check it out. Full of phos and nitrogen.



How much nitrogen and phosphorous is in fish water? Also, what about calcium? Potassium? Zinc?

In everyday gardening, there are lots of competitions. Tomatoes are a good one. If you grow tomatoes with carboload you will grow fatter fruits. The difference may be negligible, but the overall quality of the fruit will be better.

There may be a few products that are not worth buying, but overall these products have been scientifically proven to work. Cannazym contains enzymes that increases the plants ability to uptake nutes, meaning your plants will drink more, meaning they will grow bigger, give better yields. This is not bullshit.

The world famous Voodoo Juice, scientifically proven to increase root mass much more quickly than the plant could do it itself.

Superthrive or B52, over 50 hormones and vitamins that plants love and thrive on.

If you grow hydro, there are no short-cuts. Particularly DWC. Your plant may grow (i doubt it) with fish water, but if it did it would be a pathetic looking thing with barely any bud.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> How much nitrogen and phosphorous is in fish water? Also, what about calcium? Potassium? Zinc?
> 
> In everyday gardening, there are lots of competitions. Tomatoes are a good one. If you grow tomatoes with carboload you will grow fatter fruits. The difference may be negligible, but the overall quality of the fruit will be better.
> 
> ...



like i need more root mass. where would i put it?

pfffsssttttt!!!!!!!!! bullshit!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 3, 2007)

You don't need it because you don't enter competitions. Try telling a guy who is trying to grow a prize-winning marrow to stop using his additives and he'd laugh at you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You don't need it because you don't enter competitions. Try telling a guy who is trying to grow a prize-winning marrow to stop using his additives and he'd laugh at you.


i enter comps. and i win. ask KP.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i enter comps. and i win. ask KP.


You see my point?

How about the HTCC? This is the sort of thing you need to be thinking about. Create a prizewinning strain.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You see my point?
> 
> How about the HTCC? This is the sort of thing you need to be thinking about. Create a prizewinning strain.




have you seen my strains? you so high.


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> have you seen my strains? you so high.


i wanna try raft. i think thats what it is called'? hella high


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> have you seen my strains? you so high.


I'm not a judge on the high times cannabis cup.

I've seen pic's of your strains, but never a plant up close. Would you consider your strains to be as good as White Widow, or AK47, or Ed Rosenthal Superbud?

Put your plants against plants like these and win, then you will be famous.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm not a judge on the high times cannabis cup.
> 
> I've seen pic's of your strains, but never a plant up close. Would you consider your strains to be as good as White Widow, or AK47, or Ed Rosenthal Superbud?
> 
> Put your plants against plants like these and win, then you will be famous.



if i knew the way to do it it would happen.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 3, 2007)

It takes money. You have to pay a few grand to enter the HTCC. Don't they hold one in Canada?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It takes money. You have to pay a few grand to enter the HTCC. Don't they hold one in Canada?


when and where? how do i get my goods to where ever i'm going with it? can't really fly around with an ounce of dank in my pocket. this is one of the things that has held me back.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> when and where? how do i get my goods to where ever i'm going with it? can't really fly around with an ounce of dank in my pocket. this is one of the things that has held me back.


Good point. In all honesty I don't know much about the HTCC. If I was a breeder like yourself I would make it my business to know. Breeders from all over the world travel to these cups, how it is exactly done I do not know. Still, the info' is just a few clicks away...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Good point. In all honesty I don't know much about the HTCC. If I was a breeder like yourself I would make it my business to know. Breeders from all over the world travel to these cups, how it is exactly done I do not know. Still, the info' is just a few clicks away...



clicking. thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Good point. In all honesty I don't know much about the HTCC. If I was a breeder like yourself I would make it my business to know. Breeders from all over the world travel to these cups, how it is exactly done I do not know. Still, the info' is just a few clicks away...



damn it. it's not that easy. all i could find was amsterdam. i know we have 1 or 2 locally.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> damn it. it's not that easy. all i could find was amsterdam. i know we have 1 or 2 locally.


There has to be a way. Somebody told me once that you pay your money and take a sample of your bud. But I'm not sure on how reliable the source was. If it is that easy, then there are ways of getting your bud through.

Mostly, customs are looking for stuff coming IN to the country, not out. So long as it aint metal, you should be fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> There has to be a way. Somebody told me once that you pay your money and take a sample of your bud. But I'm not sure on how reliable the source was. If it is that easy, then there are ways of getting your bud through.
> 
> Mostly, customs are looking for stuff coming IN to the country, not out. So long as it aint metal, you should be fine.


 i could get my seeds out then someone over there can grow and enter it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i could get my seeds out then someone over there can grow and enter it.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 4, 2007)

...or, they could grow it. Then you could fly over and enter it yourself.


----------



## biggflintmi (Sep 4, 2007)

The last 2 times i tried going to Canada they wouldnt let me in.


----------



## DMG3528 (Sep 4, 2007)

FDD, why dont you send your seeds to one of your favorite breeders "over there" and get them test grown and all of the gene work done on the plant. Get em tested for thc, cbn, and cbr?
Can people in the states get that done?
My 2 cents...
DMG


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

DMG3528 said:


> FDD, why dont you send your seeds to one of your favorite breeders "over there" and get them test grown and all of the gene work done on the plant. Get em tested for thc, cbn, and cbr?
> Can people in the states get that done?
> My 2 cents...
> DMG



how? where? i would prefer it stayed in my hands.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> how? where? i would prefer it stayed in my hands.


i've seen stuff where you can test that stuff yourself

dunno if it was an add in a hightimes, or somewhere online...


----------



## Ralphie (Sep 4, 2007)

fdd, theres a test kit you can purchase and do it yourself at home..

"The Alpha-Nova Diagnostics Cannalyse fingerprint kit uses high-resolution Thin-Layer Chromatography (TLC) method of analysis. Using this kit you can profile any sample of cannabis plant, whether leaf or solid, revealing relative levels of the various active chemicals, as well as the genetic origin of the strain. Supplied with high quality laboratory-grade apparatus, the kit is designed for high accuracy and reliability.

This kit indicates concentrations of various cannabinoids, such as CBC, CBD, CBG, CBN, THCV & THC, and is supplied with information describing their individual physiological effects, allowing the user to choose different strains for any intended application.

The kit includes everything required to make a full fingerprint of your favourite strains, with full instructions and analysis charts. You can also calculate the relevant concentrations of cannabinoids and quality of THC, and the whole test can be completed within 30 minutes.

The kit is available in a 10 test and 50 test versions."

Cannalyse - Fingerprint & Test Kit - Assessories - Paradox.co.uk Head Shop

only costs * £85.00*


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 4, 2007)

What a great tool if you ant to get into breeding your own strains. cool


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 4, 2007)

see, told ya =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

Ralphie said:


> fdd, theres a test kit you can purchase and do it yourself at home..
> 
> "The Alpha-Nova Diagnostics Cannalyse fingerprint kit uses high-resolution Thin-Layer Chromatography (TLC) method of analysis. Using this kit you can profile any sample of cannabis plant, whether leaf or solid, revealing relative levels of the various active chemicals, as well as the genetic origin of the strain. Supplied with high quality laboratory-grade apparatus, the kit is designed for high accuracy and reliability.
> 
> ...



interesting. thank you.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in canada want my p.o box? hehehe


----------



## DND (Sep 4, 2007)

Any yield numbers yet? Kudos on the trees!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

DND said:


> Any yield numbers yet? Kudos on the trees!



2 more months.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 4, 2007)

has anybody used that kit? 

is there a video on youtube?

cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2007)

how am i growing this plant in this pot? how? 

maui wowie


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 4, 2007)

skill, luck, california sun, lots of N, genetics, metallica =]

a combination of all that, i think


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 5, 2007)

FDD - your pictures are just ridiculous!!!!! AMAZING BRO!


----------



## durban poison (Sep 5, 2007)

Fdd2blk! Love the forest dude! +rep for ya


----------



## 7xstall (Sep 5, 2007)

this is awesome, glad someone as talented as you is willing to remind everyone - it's a plant!






.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

7xstall said:


> this is awesome, glad someone as talented as you is willing to remind everyone - it's a plant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i take NO credit. i'm really not that talented. all i did was feed and water them. 

sometimes i suck.


----------



## e22o2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh my god, how in the world? You are insane! Cut those motherfuckers down and smoke them!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

e22o2 said:


> Oh my god, how in the world? You are insane! Cut those motherfuckers down and smoke them!



2 more months my friend. they've barely gotten started.


----------



## 7xstall (Sep 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i take NO credit. i'm really not that talented. all i did was feed and water them.
> 
> sometimes i suck.
> View attachment 25543


lol, so you forgot to water one... no big deal. 

it still takes something that a lot of people don't have. nobody wants to just get out of the way and let nature do it's thing these days! we're sooooo advanced and we know sooooo much. 






.


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Sep 5, 2007)

looks like a redwood forest in your back yard man!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 5, 2007)

7xstall said:


> nobody wants to just get out of the way and let nature do it's thing these days!
> 
> 
> 
> .



i'd love to tell you, that you are brilliant... but I just can't do it..

sorry 





iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> how am i growing this plant in this pot? how?
> 
> maui wowie









i'll tell ya' how. mornings, about 10 am, i go out and give them a dose and a half of nutes. sun warms things up to the 90's all day. they suck up the food. evenings, about 6 pm, i flush them. everyday they get flushed with a double watering. i use the hose. i water everything then turn around and water it all again. this evens out any dry spots in the pot and flushes out the nutes fed earlier. they soak over-night, sucking up clean fresh water. morning comes and i start all over. this is everyday.

people say you need a lot of roots to get big plants. i think that may be wrong. well it's obviously wrong. the roots grow and grow seeking out areas that are rich in the nutes they desire. if you supply what they need locally they don't need to seek out. they can focus less energy on root growth and more on above ground growth. the roots i do have are huge. they break the surface and are very thick and stout. i imagine bigger thicker roots can suck up more. so it seems bigger roots may be better than more roots.




root bound. what's that? oh, it's bullshit.


----------



## 7xstall (Sep 5, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> i'd love to tell you, that you are brilliant... but I just can't do it..
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...




it's the thought that counts and the fact that you're willing to go that far is really special to me. 









.


----------



## 7xstall (Sep 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll tell ya' how. mornings, about 10 am, i go out and give them a dose and a half of nutes. sun warms things up to the 90's all day. they suck up the food. evenings, about 6 pm, i flush them. everyday they get flushed with a double watering. i use the hose. i water everything then turn around and water it all again. this evens out any dry spots in the pot and flushes out the nutes fed earlier. they soak over-night, sucking up clean fresh water. morning comes and i start all over. this is everyday.
> 
> people say you need a lot of roots to get big plants. i think that may be wrong. well it's obviously wrong. the roots grow and grow seeking out areas that are rich in the nutes they desire. if you supply what they need locally they don't need to seek out. they can focus less energy on root growth and more on above ground growth. the roots i do have are huge. they break the surface and are very thick and stout. i imagine bigger thicker roots can suck up more. so it seems bigger roots may be better than more roots.
> 
> ...


if only you could make people read this when they sign up.... 






.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Sep 5, 2007)

lets not forget your key ingredent for that size, the sun, nothing compares to sunlight for growing!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2007)

My thoughts on this matter.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 6, 2007)

thats what those lil chinamen r doing right now in your garden fdd,lol.....this is the right thread....god i love weed!!!


----------



## Dr High (Sep 6, 2007)

Im more excited about your harvest then mine lol 

Thats a lie.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 6, 2007)

how can u not love his plants,there not even mine and i look at his pics as much as i look at my plants...damn near close atleast....someday,i hope,imagine dr high!fuck,that would b something!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

potpimp said:


> My thoughts on this matter.




now that's funny.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 6, 2007)

We can all agree that outdoors, and in soil you don't need all the additives. Don't NEED being the operative point here. 

All over the world there are gardening competitions, for everyday things like marrows, tomatoes etc. All of the products we use are used in everyday gardening too. Especially in competition, where even the most subtle of qualities can stand out to a connoisseur. Most of the additives you buy are proven to do the job they say they do, have won awards themselves...

I'm not saying you need them, but they do help grow bigger, better plants. I have witnessed this for myself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

i truly am magic.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i truly am magic.


You would be even better if you used some additives. With your sun you should have 12ft trees. I have seen pic's of 12ft plants grown in my country. What would they have achieved with the california sun?


----------



## tonymontana20012 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are the man fdd. I cannot wait till next season to use all the advice you have given me so far on this site. Thanks much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You would be even better if you used some additives. With your sun you should have 12ft trees. I have seen pic's of 12ft plants grown in my country. What would they have achieved with the california sun?



funny thing is this is the least i've ever done for my plants and this is the biggest they've ever gotten. odd.


wtf would i do with 15 twelve foot plants?


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> funny thing is this is the least i've ever done for my plants and this is the biggest they've ever gotten. odd.
> 
> 
> wtf would i do with 15 twelve foot plants?


 
harvest them, cure them, smoke them


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2007)

harvest plants when trichromes have turned from clear to cloudy.


aaaaahhhhhhhhhh......BULLSHIT!!!!!


my trichromes are coming in cloudy. been cloudy since day one. you gotta watch the plant. it will "change". it just looks done. maybe when i start to see "amber" trichromes. but then again, the trichromes on my leaves are amber already. the trichromes on the bud are cloudy and the trichromes on the leaves are amber. i'm 4 weeks in.


----------



## 7xstall (Sep 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You would be even better if you used some additives. With your sun you should have 12ft trees. I have seen pic's of 12ft plants grown in my country. What would they have achieved with the california sun?



fdd uses additives.

the only difference between organic and synthetic is how clean it is, synthetics are more pure and therefor less forgiving. organics have a whole stew of different inert or inactive ingredients... that's why his stuff settles out and he has to shake it up before use.






.


----------



## 000420 (Sep 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> harvest plants when trichromes have turned from clear to cloudy.
> 
> 
> aaaaahhhhhhhhhh......BULLSHIT!!!!!
> ...



same here...all my trichs are cloudy except the ones on the bud leaves, they are amber...but my buds are not even close to finish, only maybe a few hairs have turned and the buds are not filled in yet...but the trichomes look like milk.....I've grown this strain before though and I know what she looks like when she finishes...........I really don't like a lot of amber trichomes...I feel the thc has degraded to much at that point and that the high is too couch lock...I like 75% of my pistils to turn red and about 75% big milky trichomes and 25% just starting to turn amber.........................................................mmmmmmmmmmm milky trichomes


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 7, 2007)

7xstall said:


> fdd uses additives.
> 
> the only difference between organic and synthetic is how clean it is, synthetics are more pure and therefor less forgiving. organics have a whole stew of different inert or inactive ingredients... that's why his stuff settles out and he has to shake it up before use.
> 
> ...


Ah, forgive me. I didn't realise we were talking about organic and synthetic additives... merely additives in general. To my mind there isn't much difference in nutrients created by natural means and nutrients created synthetically. In the end they are still nutrients. I just prefer synthetic because its the best.


----------



## 7xstall (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah, i thought you meant that his organic additives didn't count. i'm with you, they're just a less pure form of the so called synthetics.






.


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 8, 2007)

craziness, but so true, its all naturaaaaaal. 

your plants a beauty by the way!...


----------



## DND (Sep 8, 2007)

fdd2blk,

I have a couple of questions for ya. First off, if you haven't heard it enough...well I'll just say WOW. Anyhow, have you grown this strain like this before? If so, how much did you yield per plant? Finally, when are you shipping me some seeds/clones? Lol. I cannot wait to see the final product.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey is it true that if I kill you, I become you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> Hey is it true that if I kill you, I become you?




are you a "highlander"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

DND said:


> fdd2blk,
> 
> I have a couple of questions for ya. First off, if you haven't heard it enough...well I'll just say WOW. Anyhow, have you grown this strain like this before? If so, how much did you yield per plant? Finally, when are you shipping me some seeds/clones? Lol. I cannot wait to see the final product.



i've grown a few of them. not all. some are new some i've grown before. i have no idea about yield. 1/4 lb a plant maybe.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i've grown a few of them. not all. some are new some i've grown before. i have no idea about yield. 1/4 lb a plant maybe.


 Hahahahaha your dreaming , funny guy.... you forgot the 1 in front o that. 1 1/4 maybe?


----------



## durban poison (Sep 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> are you a "highlander"?


 Hahahaha


----------



## Dr High (Sep 8, 2007)

DND said:


> fdd2blk,
> 
> I have a couple of questions for ya. First off, if you haven't heard it enough...well I'll just say WOW. Anyhow, have you grown this strain like this before? If so, how much did you yield per plant? Finally, when are you shipping me some seeds/clones? Lol. I cannot wait to see the final product.


sending clones?! lol... i dont think so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

i'm bringing in a reputable judge to asses the situation tomorrow.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 8, 2007)

is it true that you feed you're plants seemen?

i read it on a blog somewhere..

thank you


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> is it true that you feed you're plants seemen?
> 
> i read it on a blog somewhere..
> 
> thank you






that's bullshit!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 8, 2007)

ok... I will cross that off my "myth" list 

thank you


----------



## DND (Sep 8, 2007)

Dr High said:


> sending clones?! lol... i dont think so.



Used to all the time on OG. And fdd2blk, a QP? yeah right I'm thinking more like an LB... those things are massive trees.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2007)

DND said:


> Used to all the time on OG. And fdd2blk, a QP? yeah right I'm thinking more like an LB... those things are massive trees.



isn't OG gone? hhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr High (Sep 8, 2007)

im guessing at least half a pound to one pound dry. good job


----------



## kochab (Sep 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the window in the pic is my neighbors work-shop. they look directly out the window at that huge plant. i think they actually built the shop as a viewing room. they probably have chairs and a fridge with beer. lol
> 
> 
> 
> this is another warlock. a lot smaller though. this is the one that is flowering 2 weeks ahead of the one in the ground. like i said "it's all bullshit". 2 plants, same strain, outside, 2 weeks apart on flowering.


is it from clone or from seed? slightly diff genetics maybe?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fdd.. i dont see anything on here bout flavor enhancers lol.. i read every page.. and for the spray bottle with peroxide. is it str8 peroxide or did u mix it with sumthin,.. ad how often do u spray the plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

kochab said:


> is it from clone or from seed? slightly diff genetics maybe?



cuttings from the same mother taken at the same time. 1 went outside a few weeks earlier back in april.



Smoke2Live420 said:


> Fdd.. i dont see anything on here bout flavor enhancers lol.. i read every page.. and for the spray bottle with peroxide. is it str8 peroxide or did u mix it with sumthin,.. ad how often do u spray the plants?



NO ENHANCERS!!!!!!! that's the topic of this whole thread. i've only given the VERY BASIC needs as a plant. nitrogen and phosphate. why enhance an already proven strain? don't you trust DNA?? you know plant genetics? this question is for EVERYONE. 


WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE GENETICS OF THESE PLANTS??????? why do we all feel the need to add something. it's a sham people. we are the sheep of the grow industry. try this product it will double your yield. doesn't EVERY f&*ken product say that?? how many have you tried?? i've tried quite a few of them. 

this year i've used as little as possible. lots of nitrogen. lots of phosphate. the peroxide is being used at 100% for mildew spots that show up here and there. because of some issues inside and some stray blackberries i had some mildew here and there. the peroxide kills it instantly. i have lightly misted my garden with Bt caterpillar killer. it's an organic garden safer spray. i do this about once a week on eveinings that are foggy. the moisture in the air helps spread and thin out the Bt. i mixed it pretty lightly to begin with.




this is 100% plant genetics...3 weeks floweringView attachment 26428


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 10, 2007)

i know your secrets


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

im not asking for anything to make the plant grow better.. id jus like to have a sweet taste .. ya kno? like you kno those flavor drops for weed or ''tabacco''? i was wonering id during flowering if i could put sum drops in my water to give the buds sum flavor


----------



## kochab (Sep 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> How much nitrogen and phosphorous is in fish water? Also, what about calcium? Potassium? Zinc?
> 
> In everyday gardening, there are lots of competitions. Tomatoes are a good one. If you grow tomatoes with carboload you will grow fatter fruits. The difference may be negligible, but the overall quality of the fruit will be better.
> 
> ...


bullshit.

i grow in dwc with only good pure spring water, powderd plant food from walmart and superthrive from wallmart.
with my water my ph is always fine. no need to even check.
i use superthrive in the brown bottle with a shitty designed old label.
flowering flower food from potdepot 10-55-6
veg food from potdepot.25-6-6
i dont even measure the food levels.....if they go a bit yellow change the water out to a weaker solution.

plants grow fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> im not asking for anything to make the plant grow better.. id jus like to have a sweet taste .. ya kno? like you kno those flavor drops for weed or ''tabacco''? i was wonering id during flowering if i could put sum drops in my water to give the buds sum flavor





it smells like a damn fruit stand in my backyard. once again, what's wrong with that? you know they have a strain bred for every taste from berries to diesel fuel? 






kochab said:


> bullshit.
> 
> i grow in dwc with only good pure spring water, powderd plant food from walmart and superthrive from wallmart.
> with my water my ph is always fine. no need to even check.
> ...


come over for a beer and a bowl.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have mid grade seeds.. i have no way of gettin those killer strains .. mid grade doesnt smell the greatest thats why i was askin.. if i had widow or blueberry.. fuck no i wouldnt even make threads bout enhancments..


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> i have mid grade seeds.. i have no way of gettin those killer strains .. mid grade doesnt smell the greatest thats why i was askin.. if i had widow or blueberry.. fuck no i wouldnt even make threads bout enhancments..


even mexi schwag can be tastey and smelly when grown/cured right


i'm sure your mids can grow into something wonderful!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

really? idk .. i jus always thought if would smell like mids... if i cured it right.. would i be able to turn mids into kindbud or headies ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> i have mid grade seeds.. i have no way of gettin those killer strains .. mid grade doesnt smell the greatest thats why i was askin.. if i had widow or blueberry.. fuck no i wouldnt even make threads bout enhancments..




bagseed......


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 10, 2007)

well i grow some of that mexi mid an it grows bad ass the taste smell an high are awsome...i just got some blue berry seeds an a few others gonna take clones here ina weekor3...peace


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> bagseed......View attachment 26429


E.

HOLY FUCK..THAT PIC MADE ME SMILE! LOL
TELL ME HOW TO GET THAT SHIT LIKE THAT!!! LOOKS LIKE FUCKIN SUGAR DUDE..PLEASE TELL ME U KNO HOW


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 10, 2007)

probley grown under hid..i get bommb buds like that from my mid grade...peace


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

what about outside? can it still happen.. should it be in sun or shade? or does it matter


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> E.
> 
> HOLY FUCK..THAT PIC MADE ME SMILE! LOL
> TELL ME HOW TO GET THAT SHIT LIKE THAT!!! LOOKS LIKE FUCKIN SUGAR DUDE..PLEASE TELL ME U KNO HOW





greenbud1 said:


> probley grown under hid..i get bommb buds like that from my mid grade...peace




go back to page 1. re-read the thread.

it's all outside and I DID NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> i have mid grade seeds.. i have no way of gettin those killer strains .. mid grade doesnt smell the greatest thats why i was askin.. if i had widow or blueberry.. fuck no i wouldnt even make threads bout enhancments..



BULLSHIT YET AGAIN

achooooo.........

go through every bag seed u get and i gaurantee out of 50 u will have @ least 4 that will smell like a skunks asshole.

all up to individual seed genetics.
rey to get as many diff types of bud as u can if u buy schwag to grow with


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 10, 2007)

my bad faded but yea hid will get you buds like that to...peace


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 10, 2007)

okay.. last thing... says u can use vanilla extract while growin.. and u have to cure and all that? how would u use the extract/ mix in water?

cannabis growing - curing marijuana


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> okay.. last thing... says u can use vanilla extract while growin.. and u have to cure and all that? how would u use the extract/ mix in water?
> 
> cannabis growing - curing marijuana


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> okay.. last thing... says u can use vanilla extract while growin.. and u have to cure and all that? how would u use the extract/ mix in water?
> 
> cannabis growing - curing marijuana


find a different thread please.?.?.?.

we are here to bask in the shade of fdd2blk's massive pot trees and enjoy the aroma and taste of beautiful natural nugs from good genes. and the genes dont have to be from abercrombie&fitch or BC buds to be of good grade.
if you want pre determined characteristics then order. if your short on cash find em yourself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

kochab said:


> find a different thread please.?.?.?.
> 
> we are here to bask in the shade of fdd2blk's massive pot trees and enjoy the aroma and taste of beautiful natural nugs from good genes. and the genes dont have to be from abercrombie&fitch or BC buds to be of good grade.
> if you want pre determined characteristics then order. if your short on cash find em yourself.



this soldier gets extra rations.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 11, 2007)

kochab said:


> find a different thread please.?.?.?.
> 
> we are here to bask in the shade of fdd2blk's massive pot trees and enjoy the aroma and taste of beautiful natural nugs from good genes. and the genes dont have to be from abercrombie&fitch or BC buds to be of good grade.
> if you want pre determined characteristics then order. if your short on cash find em yourself.


get off his nuts!!!!


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> this soldier gets extra rations.


the green ones right??????

please masa!


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> get off his nuts!!!!





kochab said:


> suck my fat red tattooed c0ck.
> easy to talk shit online. he has evidence to support what he says man. he gives them basic needs and nothing extra to fuck with what nature does for them. smoke a blunt and chilax.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

no fighting on my threads. i have the power to edit. tickle my balls.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 11, 2007)

OKAY HOMIE!! Post more pix of ur shit...i want 2 see i kno you got a lot more even if their old


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> tickle my balls.




you have gone mad..... bwahahhahahahahhahahh

tickle my balls.... lol.... ahahhaahahhahah 


do you prefer cd's or tapes?


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> OKAY HOMIE!! Post more pix of ur shit...i want 2 see i kno you got a lot more even if their old


if you are refering to me i cant bra. im op'in with a webcam only.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> you have gone mad..... bwahahhahahahahhahahh
> 
> tickle my balls.... lol.... ahahhaahahhahah
> 
> ...



my wife says the same thing every time i tell her that.



um, cd's?


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> you have gone mad..... bwahahhahahahahhahahh
> 
> tickle my balls.... lol.... ahahhaahahhahah
> 
> ...


cd's
when people tape my balls in their mouths it sticks to the hair...lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> um, cd's?


well, 

*YOU CAN "C" DEEZ NUTZ in YO MOUTH!*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

kochab said:


> cd's
> when people tape my balls in their mouths it sticks to the hair...lol


somebody TAPED yur balls in THEIR mouth? 

do you have removable balls?

wtf?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> well,
> 
> *YOU CAN "C" DEEZ NUTZ in YO MOUTH!*



i should have knowm.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i should have knowm.


yes, you should have


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> somebody TAPED yur balls in THEIR mouth?
> 
> do you have removable balls?
> 
> wtf?


well the other answer is tape deez nuts in yo mouf so i figured id try to spin it back around and confuse you.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

kochab said:


> well the other answer is tape deez nuts in yo mouf so i figured id try to spin it back around and confuse you.


it worked.. I am confused


----------



## kochab (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> it worked.. I am confused


do it again........




















yeah that.



















take another toke.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 11, 2007)

if i dip my month cured bud in grap juice then let it dry will it turn purple and taste like grapes???


that shit woul be dope man






=]

i swear, i just heard that cd/tape joke at work within the past three days... hahahah


i love you all...


fdd, i'm wondering, how much nitrogen did you give them during flower?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> fdd, i'm wondering, how much nitrogen did you give them during flower?



i give them a heavy dose of bloom nutes once a day and a heavy dose of veg nutes twice a week.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i give them a heavy dose of bloom nutes once a day and a heavy dose of veg nutes twice a week.


flushing everyday also, right?

mmk


oh, and no answers for the grape juice question?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> flushing everyday also, right?
> 
> mmk
> 
> ...



grape juice is bullshit. my buds already taste sweet.


i feed once a day and flush once a day.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> grape juice is bullshit. my buds already taste sweet.
> 
> 
> i feed once a day and flush once a day.


hahaha, i kid on the juice of course


your soil really dries out quick enough to be giving two full waterings everyday?

oh, and when you do the veg nutes, do you add them in with your bloom nute mix... or is it a seperate watering?

sorry, just want to pic your brain... i'll be making nute choices soon (something organic) and i need to figure out what kinda regimen i'll do...i know i won't be watering as much as this'll be indo... but still....

thank you friend


oh, and i'll be the judge on whether or not your buds are sweet enough=]


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 11, 2007)

it's a completely different ball game when growing in doors as opposed to outside. You couldn't possibly follow the same type of watering schedule, or nute schedule for that matter.

Whenever you water from the top this washes out the old nutes. I water from the top, indoors hydro, and the only time I need to start flushing is a couple of weeks before harvest, say 10 days.


----------



## JESSE (Sep 11, 2007)

i dont see how you believe youll only get one pound off those each. my uncle ed allways grew big(thats also why he got busted its hard to keep that secret in tn) and he could get almost two and a half give or take some ounces. thats whats beautiful bout outdo you cant say give or take A FEW ounces indo for shit.well if your bad at estimations anyways and in the cali sun your plants would and deffinately could gain a few more feet if you potted them in trash cans instead of 5 gallon pots but hell i dont like feeling like a midget anyways....fucking beautiful!!!! you should see if you can get a blueberry that big!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> hahaha, i kid on the juice of course
> 
> 
> your soil really dries out quick enough to be giving two full waterings everyday?
> ...



temps were in the 90's, i was watering up to 3 times a day. keeping them in smaller pots they dry out faster.

i mix all my nutes together.


----------



## JESSE (Sep 11, 2007)

tru tru!!but you wouldnt need a many nutes so that wouldnt be nessesary.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> temps were in the 90's, i was watering up to 3 times a day. keeping them in smaller pots they dry out faster.
> 
> i mix all my nutes together.


 
thank you friend for the info

and skunk, thank you too

good growing ya'll!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2007)

did you see my roots?? 


shouldn't i be root-bound?


----------



## CrazyChester (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I under watered mine in the latter stages. I over watered mine in the early stages and almost lost one so I was cheap with the water for the rest of the season. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2007)

this plant has been in this pot for 6 months. it is 5 feet 5 inches tall and 5 feet wide.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 13, 2007)

there huge above the ground so i guess theyll keep on living with all the water you give them to sirvive. nice fucknig grown man.


----------



## JESSE (Sep 13, 2007)

you must be a strong mother fucker, how much do you guess that plant itself wieghs? i kinda figured the roots would be fatter earlier you were saying that some broke the soil got pix id love to see huge roots above the ground? do you know if you can extract gensing form pot roots or if they are healthy to eat. the plants so useful hell id give it a shot!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2007)

JESSE said:


> you must be a strong mother fucker, how much do you guess that plant itself wieghs? i kinda figured the roots would be fatter earlier you were saying that some broke the soil got pix id love to see huge roots above the ground? do you know if you can extract gensing form pot roots or if they are healthy to eat. the plants so useful hell id give it a shot!




this is the one in the ground......


----------



## JESSE (Sep 13, 2007)

holy fuck i never saw that on uncle eds farm! taht is some wicked shit! ineed to get me a place out in the boonies so i can try to achive that sort of grow,you just gave me my knewest biggest goal in life,i could help five or six people with each plant if i can achieve that. dealing is for greed weed should be free! youll here my true name one day i swear it!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 13, 2007)

show off. they are not that big.. that's photoshop work,,,, for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbutpersistent (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, great thread, I do agree with letting nature do it's own thing. It has a lil bit of experience imho . 

anyway, a penny for your thoughts.

I will be starting my new grow soon, and due to the rotation of earth, it will have be indoors, I've been really wanting to go organic. I've been thinking about it, and yes, people know alot about plants and nutrients, and we've learned alot in the last 20 years. However, we should not be arrogant and think we've learned everything there is to know about how nature works. We've thought we knew it all so many time in the past and been proven wrong that it's ludacris to make that assumption. (AND BEFORE THE RIOT STARTS, I'm not saying that anybody on this site feels that way, or makes statements to that effect, although some nutrient company spokesman probably do). My point is, yes N and P and enzymes and dif. boosters and minerals and all that do affect the plants. It could, however, be dangerous to assume it's that simple, for all we know there could be all types of proccesses going on that humans haven't found yet.

okay, sorry about the rant but i've been thinking about it for a while. 

well, what I was wondering your opinion about is with my indoor grow i'm planning to do a setup, in soil, but with a feeding system that uses pvc pipes to transfer water to the plants, but the water would be filtered through active compost, therefore releasing all the nutrients in the compost. And also because the compost is continually compsting, it is creating nutrients throughout the entire grow. I may and probably use some N and P (I have espoma if anyone has any thoughts about the brand, says it's organic) but only to supplement whats in the compost already. 

The system could be modified (and possibly work better) in a larger outdoor system. 

I will start a journal when it gets under way, just wanted to know your thoughts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2007)

JESSE said:


> you must be a strong mother fucker, how much do you guess that plant itself wieghs? i kinda figured the roots would be fatter earlier you were saying that some broke the soil got pix id love to see huge roots above the ground? do you know if you can extract gensing form pot roots or if they are healthy to eat. the plants so useful hell id give it a shot!



i'm an ox.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2007)

newbutpersistent said:


> wow, great thread, I do agree with letting nature do it's own thing. It has a lil bit of experience imho .
> 
> anyway, a penny for your thoughts.
> 
> ...




like a trickle organic tea feeder. i like how that sounds. as long as you could regulate the dosage.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, esp. outdoors you could water with that and then when you see how plants react alternate straight h2o and compost water. Hoping just the C-Water will be fine because I don't have a lot of room to put in too much suff. Trying to grow 4 plants in a 18"x25" space. Which reminds me, you've given me some inspiration tonight with the whole lrager pots not completely neccesary for huge plants thing. Can't argue with results. 

P.S. only thing I think could be a real help would be boosted CO2 levels, considering the size and voracity of plants couple million years ago when CO2 levels were like 3X today's.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Sep 13, 2007)

Or for dosage I guess you could get a ppm meter and test before every feeding (seems like alot of work though)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2007)

i have the tightest nuggets i have ever grown. right from the start. usually my plants start out thin and loose and fill-in and tighten up. not this year. everything is starting out fat and hard. walnuts on top of walnuts. i am truly amazed. i would not have believed it unless i did it myself. 


nitrogen
phosphate

everything else is bullsh*t.


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> like a trickle organic tea feeder. i like how that sounds. as long as you could regulate the dosage.


i like the way that sounds too,,, almost like a drip system,,,fdd are you turning into a hydro guy now??? lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have the tightest nuggets i have ever grown. right from the start. usually my plants start out thin and loose and fill-in and tighten up. not this year. everything is starting out fat and hard. walnuts on top of walnuts. i am truly amazed. i would not have believed it unless i did it myself.
> 
> 
> nitrogen
> ...


So the extraordinarily hot weather (even for there) hasn't got anything to do with it? 

Love the tree, btw. Thick roots creeping through the ground. Do you think she could perpetual harvest, like a tree. I have a small apple tree in my garden, it makes me think that if cannabis can grow such an extensive and health root system, thick branch etc, what all this is for if it is just going to die within a year?

Cannabis throughout the centuries has been farmed. Killed early, never (I don't believe) been given its chance to achieve full potential.

I myself have witnessed a plant grow back to life after a harvest. I was lazy and left one of the plants in its pot after a harvest. After a couple of weeks (I said I was lazy) the plant had had no water, was in a dark room, and had lots of little, very light green, new branches growing.

Maybe... cannabis is an annual tree, but only in as much as any other tree annually bears its fruits.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn man, I keep getting more and more jealous as I see those pics.
I'm just not jealous of the manicuring time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Love the tree, btw. Thick roots creeping through the ground. Do you think she could perpetual harvest, like a tree.


yeah.... this is something that FDD and I chatted about.... I think itis very possible in his climate region.. maybe with a little help from a WINTER CFL


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have the tightest nuggets i have ever grown. right from the start. usually my plants start out thin and loose and fill-in and tighten up. not this year. everything is starting out fat and hard. walnuts on top of walnuts. i am truly amazed. i would not have believed it unless i did it myself.
> 
> 
> nitrogen
> ...


It looks like you're root bound. You might want to consider transplanting to a bigger back yard. I have several acres available.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> yeah.... this is something that FDD and I chatted about.... I think itis very possible in his climate region.. maybe with a little help from a WINTER CFL



i can't believe you said "CFL" on my thread. 



i love you


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> It looks like you're root bound. You might want to consider transplanting to a bigger back yard. I have several acres available.



okay, see ya in april.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 19, 2007)

with a little bit of help and guidance you too can grow cfl style. don't wait, order now. operators are standing by.


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 19, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> yeah.... this is something that FDD and I chatted about.... I think itis very possible in his climate region.. maybe with a little help from a WINTER CFL





that idea was so awsome i bit the tip of my plastic fork off. then again


----------



## kochab (Sep 19, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> with a little bit of help and guidance you too can grow cfl style. don't wait, order now. operators are standing by.


lol. sustaining the life of fdd's outside plants with cfls...

i know just the place to get them. 200 per case.....should only take about 4 cases..............

just kidding.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

i could build a simple plywood box around it and throw in a few 4 foot shop lights.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 19, 2007)

Let me get this straight you would harvest, leaving as much tree as possible? then keep enough light(cfl) on it outside to re-veg and then grow until next what oct? That would be like a what, Giant Greenwood?

You should build something with a retractable roof so when it gets dark you can close the roof and turn on the lights. without lighting up the block. If I lived on a farm I would place my garage door on top so I could grow all year and use it to force flower in the middle of summer.


----------



## dmxcrew03402 (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i could build a simple ply wood box around it and throw in a few 4 foot shop lights.


or t-5's.....


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 19, 2007)

dmxcrew03402 said:


> or t-5's.....


the shoplights are a fuckload cheaper than the t'5s

and will get the job done




just think fdd, starting the plant in true vegging next spring with that rootmass it has... could be some crazy shit!


course, would ya have to worry about the ground freezing at all? i dunno....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

i could build something all the way to the ground. the heat from the light will keep it above freezing. it will be so cold that growth will be at a minimum so lighting won't be a major issue. just enough to get it back into veg. maybe 2 or 3 single 4 footers 24/7.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 19, 2007)

ah, ok...


think you might actaully try it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ah, ok...
> 
> 
> think you might actaully try it?



i'll at least build a greenhouse around it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 19, 2007)

i think 1 or 2 cfls will do the trick.. just keep one small branch low to the ground ... will be interesting to see what ed says.... it will make a great winter journal!!

iloveyou


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll at least build a greenhouse around it.


 
make it a little portable greenhouse you can keep and store for future use....


i dunno... why not?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 20, 2007)

Great. I left myself thinking that I might just get laughed at for suggesting something so ludicrous.

Here's something even more ludicrous...

Let it freeze. My apple tree freezes in the winter but still comes back to life in the summer. Cannabis has no classification (nobody knows what it is), why develop such a strong root system if it's going to die in one year?

I think that once you stick it in the ground, it somehow adapts... maybe feels like its home.

Ruderalis can freeze all the time and still provide a decent yield.

What if, cannabis is actually a tree?


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Great. I left myself thinking that I might just get laughed at for suggesting something so ludicrous.
> 
> Here's something even more ludicrous...
> 
> ...


 
rudaleris comes from like former USSR area's, right? a landrace from there abouts?

so its had time to acclimate itself to the cold

wintering might be possible from some strains of mj... but i guess people have to try to find out....


----------



## bigboostsupra (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey FDD your plants are nuts. I have to almost call those trees. Major props!!!
I wish I could grow like that


----------



## kochab (Sep 20, 2007)

bigboostsupra said:


> Hey FDD your plants are nuts. I have to almost call those trees. Major props!!!
> I wish I could grow like that


everyone else does call them trees......lol

perhaps make a greenhouse structure out of pvc and cover it totally in clear plastic from the top to the ground. that way u can move it to check the plant and it will be the cheapest greenhouse design that i can think of.


----------



## angeles8862 (Sep 21, 2007)

wow, you've inspired me, like many others.

i'm starting to eye secluded spots around my neighborhood to maybe test one out around some shrubbery for cover, and cross my fingers my neighbors won't try and cut it down, or smoke it.

+rep


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2007)

would do i add the molasses and bud boosters?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

1 gallon per foot..........


bullsh*t....


the pots are about the size of a coffee cup. they have been vegging for at least a month. just about ready to flower.


----------



## Kant (Sep 27, 2007)

that's right fdd, stick it to the man


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

who made up all these rules anyways?


----------



## Kant (Sep 27, 2007)

the man! fuck the man!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> who made up all these rules anyways?


I watched a Jorge Cervantes DVD once, and he specifically said 1 gallon per month of veg'. I took that literally, even advised people that this is the best way to grow... 

I have two mother plants, been sitting in a 3 litre container for over 8 weeks. They're fine. I also now have 16 plants in 0.5 litre containers... I'm going for a 4 week veg, maybe longer.

Longer Veg' = More bud. I suppose what it comes down to is exactly how much root a plant needs to grow to a certain size... maybe it's not even the roots, maybe the roots don't even need to be very big, so long as you are feeding as often as the plant needs it.

Anyway, in around 12 weeks time, I'll have learned much more...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I watched a Jorge Cervantes DVD once, and he specifically said 1 gallon per month of veg'. I took that literally, even advised people that this is the best way to grow...
> 
> I have two mother plants, been sitting in a 3 litre container for over 8 weeks. They're fine. I also now have 16 plants in 0.5 litre containers... I'm going for a 4 week veg, maybe longer.
> 
> ...



i'm paying close attention to this.


----------



## DMG3528 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey FDD, 
I was wondering if you could post how to get that nitrogen and phosphate.
I tried the website with no luck. I can only find 5-0-0 locally.
Hope you havent allready posted it, if so sorry.
DMG


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

DMG3528 said:


> Hey FDD,
> I was wondering if you could post how to get that nitrogen and phosphate.
> I tried the website with no luck. I can only find 5-0-0 locally.
> Hope you havent allready posted it, if so sorry.
> DMG



i think you have to bribe someone. it comes from a company that is located 20 mins away. my hydro store runs out as soon as they put it on the shelves. i've been checking for the past month and they still don't have anymore in stock. i'm ready to drive over to where they actually make the stuff. kick the frickin' door in.


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 28, 2007)

lol thats lethal!
it looks amazing, and healthy!!!!!!!
lol pot is allllll natural!
it should have been since day one, and it should always be.
none of this other shit we're wasting on em'....
anywho, i agree with u... its all bull shit.
nice plant =)


----------



## DMG3528 (Sep 28, 2007)

When you do kick the door in, could you nicely ask them to get there website going.


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 28, 2007)

DMG3528 said:


> When you do kick the door in, could you nicely ask them to get there website going.


lol smart ass


----------



## schoolie (Sep 28, 2007)

My lame hydro shop only has the Metanaturals calcium. I asked the owner about getting the bloom and nitrogen and the dumb ass told me they didn't make such things. Anybody ever order from planet natural?


----------



## 000420 (Sep 28, 2007)

schoolie said:


> My lame hydro shop only has the Metanaturals calcium. I asked the owner about getting the bloom and nitrogen and the dumb ass told me they didn't make such things. Anybody ever order from planet natural?



I've ordered from planet natural a few times....they are cool...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

schoolie said:


> My lame hydro shop only has the Metanaturals calcium. I asked the owner about getting the bloom and nitrogen and the dumb ass told me they didn't make such things. Anybody ever order from planet natural?





tell your hydro shop "that's bullsh*t".


----------



## Jamrock (Sep 28, 2007)

My hydro store is discontinuing the stuff. SELLING IT AT HALF PRICE . I bought it all!  Selling it at half price!

Jamrock


----------



## otisroundtree (Sep 28, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> it worked.. I am confused


Great job killing the thread...finally some useful info and here come the yahoo's nobody cares about you guys pissing match...Im here to grow great medical marijuana...fuccin beat it aready!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Sep 28, 2007)

DMG3528 said:


> Hey FDD,
> I was wondering if you could post how to get that nitrogen and phosphate.
> I tried the website with no luck. I can only find 5-0-0 locally.
> Hope you havent allready posted it, if so sorry.
> DMG



Metanaturals Organic Nitrogen, 16-0-0


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Metanaturals Organic Nitrogen, 16-0-0




*Temporarily unavailable*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

i used GOLD on my crop this year. hehehhehehe


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Sep 28, 2007)

my you-who is gold from an unforunate shmelting accident


----------



## Kant (Oct 2, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i used GOLD on my crop this year. hehehhehehe


damn, that some expensive nutes


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 2, 2007)

Kant said:


> damn, that some expensive nutes


Not really. I can get you some... they look just like ordinary nutes, only it will have gold flecks in it. If you're talking $'s, I charge $60 a litre.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 3, 2007)

Gold??? Now _*that*_ is bullsh*t, LOL. Gold is a noble metal and can only be broken down by the strongest acids (aqua regia for one). The plants wouldn't be able to even absorb the gold unless it was microscopic or, even better, colloidal. Gold is naturally found as a trace element in some plants such as alfalfa whose roots go down an amazing 150 feet. But gold is not an essential element to growning mj. If you want to give your plants gold, start using the Advanced Nutrients product line. If you've got 5 min to be enlightened, check out what sold me: YouTube - Nutrient Challenge


----------



## Kant (Oct 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Not really. I can get you some... they look just like ordinary nutes, only it will have gold flecks in it. If you're talking $'s, I charge $60 a litre.


i was talking about the gold that fdd uses for his nutes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

my nutes seem to be as valuable as gold. can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Kant (Oct 3, 2007)

potpimp said:


> Gold??? Now _*that*_ is bullsh*t, LOL. Gold is a noble metal and can only be broken down by the strongest acids (aqua regia for one). The plants wouldn't be able to even absorb the gold unless it was microscopic or, even better, colloidal. Gold is naturally found as a trace element in some plants such as alfalfa whose roots go down an amazing 150 feet. But gold is not an essential element to growning marijuana. If you want to give your plants gold, start using the Advanced Nutrients product line. If you've got 5 min to be enlightened, check out what sold me: YouTube - Nutrient Challenge



yeah i watched that and i gotta say i'm quite skeptical about those results. what really made me question was the variance in thc potency. 3 of them were hovering from 12% to 14% which is believable; 1 had 18% but i think it was GH that dropped to 6% and then of course advance nutrients that spiked to 21%.

taking in all potency numbers, the average is just over 14%. A 4% deviation....maybe. a 7% deviation on either ends of the spectrum....BULLSH*T.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my nutes seem to be as valuable as gold. can't find it anywhere.


my shop only has the bloom too


odd


oh well, alaska fish emulsion it is for me 

cheaaappp


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty sure potency is determined by genetics.

otherwise i would just drink the nutes.


----------



## Kant (Oct 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure potency is determined by genetics.
> 
> otherwise i would just drink the nutes.


exactly.

nutes may vary slightly simply because of the optimal conditions but you're not gonna get a 15% difference in the worst case and best case. you're trying to turn straw into gold here(which fdd will then use as nutes).


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 4, 2007)

dude.. i hear what you say and its very true. but dont ya think nutes could help it grow faster rather then bigger or better? and dude.. i could stare at those plants all day. wait.. i think i did.. oops.. jk jk .. lol


----------



## kanekanekane (Oct 4, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> dude.. i hear what you say and its very true. but dont ya think nutes could help it grow faster rather then bigger or better? and dude.. i could stare at those plants all day. wait.. i think i did.. oops.. jk jk .. lol



W h a t ?


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 4, 2007)

InvaderMark said:


> dude.. i hear what you say and its very true. but dont ya think nutes could help it grow faster rather then bigger or better? and dude.. i could stare at those plants all day. wait.. i think i did.. oops.. jk jk .. lol


 

sure, your plants gonna need nitrogen, phosphorous, and potassium, as well the micro nutes...


but so many brands market their products as some miraculous glorious thing...


plants just need the raw materials to do what they do... lots of differents ways to get there, and fancy labels, names, and techniques are just for shits and giggles, really


not saying that quality products won't do better than shitty products

simply that, most hype is just BULLSHIT


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 4, 2007)

its like a makeup product promise to make a redneck no teeth bitch look like a bitch out of hollywood.


----------



## trapper (Oct 4, 2007)

the best weed i ever smoked was some pot brought back from africa in the 70,s,you soared higher and higher untill you climaxed,my uncle said it was grown with water,and maybe an elephant shit near by.my second best weed was brought back from panama by a haywire buddy in those same 70,s,that had no chemicals either,sometimes i think with all the breeding going on we are getting farther from perfection .we are takeing something that probably was close to perfect and fucking it up.


----------



## kochab (Oct 5, 2007)

there is one seedbank trying to preserve some classic strains.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure potency is determined by genetics.
> 
> otherwise i would just drink the nutes.


Not always... also the plant's environment is a very important factor. Two growers could grow the same cloned plant and end up with different cannabinoid levels.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Not always... also the plant's environment is a very important factor. Two growers could grow the same cloned plant and end up with different cannabinoid levels.



but they are still limited by genetics. one grow may be better but it will only be "so much" better.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> but they are still limited by genetics. one grow may be better but it will only be "so much" better.


Yes, I see your point.


----------



## Wordz (Oct 6, 2007)

Fdd I totally agree with your thread. She has only been fertilized 3 times in her whole life.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2007)

i'm still stuck on this whole "pot size" thing...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still stuck on this whole "pot size" thing...
> 
> View attachment 30927
> 
> View attachment 30928


I'm trying to crack that nut myself... I've had 18 plants in 0.5litre containers, for 14 days from clone. The plants are over 12" tall now. So they are on target, exactly the same as if I had them in the usual one gallon.


----------



## frog3850 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the post, pics and advise FDD going out today and rototilling a patch of ground to grow next spring the heck with all these nutes and such 
just one question though, Wouldn't molasses be considered to be Organic ??
it has all the nutes a plant should need


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2007)

frog3850 said:


> Thanks for the post, pics and advise FDD going out today and rototilling a patch of ground to grow next spring the heck with all these nutes and such
> just one question though, Wouldn't molasses be considered to be Organic ??
> it has all the nutes a plant should need





molasses for what?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes molasses are organic... they contain sugars that the plant can utilise. Someone already pointed out on here that they also have essential B vitamins.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Oct 7, 2007)

what about worm castings? They are completely natural and wouldn't they provide all the essential nutrients and micro-nutrients and nano-nutes or whatever else the plant would normally get in the wild?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 7, 2007)

As indoor growers... it is not about getting the conditions similar to the outdoors. It is about creating the perfect environment for the plant to grow in. You are a god.


----------



## newbutpersistent (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah, I can understand that, but at the same time, plants have been adapted by 1000's if not 10,000's or more years to growing oudoors. Wouldn't the perfect environment to utilize the plants natural genetic responses have atleast some similarity to outdoor conditions? (unless you have a life expectancy of 5000 years or so, then you could just create a strain of marijuana that is evolved to indoor growth  ). And about the worm castings, i had thought that it's one of the best fertilizers available, organic or not.


----------



## Kant (Oct 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still stuck on this whole "pot size" thing...
> 
> View attachment 30927
> 
> View attachment 30928



I think you've proven that, so long as the roots can get enough nutes for the plant, they don't need to be big.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

Kant said:


> I think you've proven that, so long as the roots can get enough nutes for the plant, they don't need to be big.


...and how big do these roots need to be to get a plant a certain size?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

rain hurts your buds..... bullsh*t!


----------



## kochab (Oct 12, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> rain hurts your buds..... bullsh*t!
> 
> 
> View attachment 31964
> ...


now lets not stick our foots up our butts and build a greenhouse next year so that it dosent happen again..........

id be happy with all of those messed up buds u have hanging to dry. throw some of those to your neighbor and keep the good ones for yourself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

they were all good.


----------



## kanekanekane (Oct 12, 2007)

he he fdd's girls are all wet.


----------



## Wordz (Oct 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> rain hurts your buds..... bullsh*t!
> 
> 
> View attachment 31964
> ...


That's because fresh rain water naturally has hydrogen peroxide in it, all it can do is help if you use it right........ this plant is meant to grow in every condition.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

i always hear that you can't take cuttings from a plant that is flowering. 

bullsh*t.



this plant was FINISHED when i took these 2 cuttings. 



View attachment 33727

View attachment 33728


----------



## FourTwentyMan (Oct 21, 2007)

how long was that vegged for ...holy fucking shit balls btw ...invite me over when u build that tree house...damn


----------



## Kant (Oct 21, 2007)

if those clones weren't in soil(icky!) i'd ask for some.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

Kant said:


> if those clones weren't in soil(icky!) i'd ask for some.



that's not soil.


----------



## Kant (Oct 21, 2007)

well point is, they can't be transfered to hydro without gumming up the works.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

Kant said:


> well point is, they can't be transfered to hydro without gumming up the works.



why not? people do it all the time. just drop them into a rockwool cube, clay pellets, whatever..... those are rooting plugs.


----------



## Kant (Oct 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> why not? people do it all the time. just drop them into a rockwool cube, clay pellets, whatever..... those are rooting plugs.


well if you took new clones but not the ones that are already rooted. the rooting plugs look brittle. i could be pulling this out of my ass....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

Kant said:


> well if you took new clones but not the ones that are already rooted. the rooting plugs look brittle. i could be pulling this out of my ass....




you are a crazy bat. they are sponge and they are wet.


----------



## Kant (Oct 21, 2007)

hmmm...........


----------



## butter111 (Oct 21, 2007)

i think fdd is correct these r in 2 gallon pots andits not even half of them


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 21, 2007)

the rooting plug guys holds alot of water and also air. Its a much better product then rockwool plus its organic.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> the rooting plug guys holds alot of water and also air. Its a much better product then rockwool plus its organic.


i use these now in my DIY aero cloner, so far so good...

FDD, how much water do you give the plugs in the tray ? mine are always wet with the bubles from the aero cloner (1/2 above the water level)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i use these now in my DIY aero cloner, so far so good...
> 
> FDD, how much water do you give the plugs in the tray ? mine are always wet with the bubles from the aero cloner (1/2 above the water level)



i keep just a little water in the bottom. not enough to touch the plugs though. i have a heating pad underneath so the water in the pan evaporates and keeps the plugs moist.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2007)

im trying using a rooting powder on some, see if that helps. im also finding that some like the humidity and some dont.

do you use any rooting hormone ? how about a dome for humidity ?

also nice to see that you kept the strain alive..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> im trying using a rooting powder on some, see if that helps. im also finding that some like the humidity and some dont.
> 
> do you use any rooting hormone ? how about a dome for humidity ?
> 
> also nice to see that you kept the strain alive..........



rooting gel and a dome.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 21, 2007)

thats not soil...those are rapid rooters and are used for hydro and aero as well as soil...can i say duh...


also dont take chemistry out on me plz....LOL i seen your other post on it and its some crazy shiat


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 21, 2007)

rapid rooters is a awesome medium, when you get it, it comes moist, and when you squeeze it you can see the amount of air it holds along with moist.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 21, 2007)

Just read all the posts on this thread. Are you renting out any rooms in your place? TEACH ME!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2007)

she needs to put the pic back in the avatar !!!!!!!!!

" ITS ALL BULLSHIT "


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> she needs to put the pic back in the avatar !!!!!!!!!
> 
> " ITS ALL BULLSHIT "


you have to help her first.


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

it's all bullsh*t

mrs. fdd should make us pancakes

i l**e you? (didn't actually say that, this is all a figment of your imagination....well the pancake request is real. you read that...just not the post script....yes)


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

that's not love that's.....thats...lone yes! lone. i'm lonely without yo....pancakes...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 22, 2007)

I want pancakes. Can I come?


----------



## KillBud (Oct 22, 2007)

Just read this thread. Definetly agree. The more stuff I've added the worse I got. I use Grow, Bloom (but Canna for hyrdo). I add superthrive and that's it. 

I wish I could grow outdoors but can't. I've kept the same basic nutes (Canna A/B) and spent the last two years working on maximizing the indoor environment.


----------



## madb (Oct 22, 2007)

Man complicates things if you ask me, plant it in the ground and let nature do her thing you might be surprised at the results


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

KillBud said:


> Just read this thread. Definetly agree. The more stuff I've added the worse I got. I use Grow, Bloom (but Canna for hyrdo). I add superthrive and that's it.
> 
> I wish I could grow outdoors but can't. I've kept the same basic nutes (Canna A/B) and spent the last two years working on maximizing the indoor environment.




just, if not more, important then nutes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2007)

i'll be back in 2 days........B*LLSHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Nov 8, 2007)

who is that in the picture?? the real FDD?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 8, 2007)

GIJoe8383 said:


> who is that in the picture?? the real FDD?


Only on saturdays.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 8, 2007)

KillBud said:


> spent the last two years working on maximizing the indoor environment.





fdd2blk said:


> just, if not more, important then nutes.


definitely... Not sure on MORE though. With no nutes at all your plant would die... plants can and do adapt to bad environments. 

There's no reason you can't take care of both at the same time though. In those two years you could sort out your nute regimens and environment. what's wrong with doing both at the same time?


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW :O cool trees man. 

Whats in the bath tub?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2007)

mountainSpliff said:


> WOW :O cool trees man.
> 
> Whats in the bath tub?



little fishes.


----------



## W33D (Nov 8, 2007)

So fdd, your saying "rootbound" is a hoax? Or you just slow the roots growth with perpetual waterings. Btw nice trees, you should seriously move to British Columbia and setup a field, who needs a backyard when you've got natures backyard!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2007)

W33D said:


> So fdd, your saying "rootbound" is a hoax? Or you just slow the roots growth with perpetual waterings. Btw nice trees, you should seriously move to British Columbia and setup a field, who needs a backyard when you've got natures backyard!



i have yet to grow a plant into root-boundedness.


----------



## madcow (Nov 8, 2007)

i washed off all the soil from my root balls it was amazing to look at, i saved them lol


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 8, 2007)

FDD.
have my babies


----------



## DND (Nov 19, 2007)

Are these plants done yet? What was the harvest weight?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2007)

DND said:


> Are these plants done yet? What was the harvest weight?



1 - 2 pounds per plant. i have one still in the ground that needs all the smaller buds removed. i'm going be harvesting into Dec.


----------



## jackinthebox (Nov 20, 2007)

alright ill bring my weed whacker to help trim.


----------



## DND (Nov 20, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> 1 - 2 pounds per plant. i have one still in the ground that needs all the smaller buds removed. i'm going be harvesting into Dec.


That's awesome...my inspiration for the coming growing season!


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 25, 2007)

Followed your advice and started feeding my plants every 2nd or 3rd day with flushings in between. They have now doubled in size and have grown huge leaves. 

No bullshit!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

mountainSpliff said:


> Followed your advice and started feeding my plants every 2nd or 3rd day with flushings in between. They have now doubled in size and have grown huge leaves.
> 
> No bullshit!!



looks very green and healthy.


----------



## kochab (Nov 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> looks very green and healthy.



maybe he should pay better attention to that one to the left.......
poor thing.
hes lucky some bug didnt eat his marijuana plant that was sitting so close.


----------



## kochab (Nov 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> definitely... Not sure on MORE though. With no nutes at all your plant would die... plants can and do adapt to bad environments.




how about this for a bad enviroment...... I grew a plant once in georgia red clay that i dug outta my backyard once, and i added NO nutrients whatsoever. the only thing i did the whole time was water with spring water that i collect nearby my home. the plant survived and succedssfully yielded a 3/4ounce of bud. granted it could have done much more beautifully but that wasnt the point of the experiment. Just about Nothing except nutrients and un natural watering conditions will kill a plant. (or 1 pothead)


----------



## thesnowboarder (Nov 28, 2007)

FDD where do you get your seeds from?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 28, 2007)

kochab said:


> how about this for a bad enviroment...... I grew a plant once in georgia red clay that i dug outta my backyard once, and i added NO nutrients whatsoever. the only thing i did the whole time was water with spring water that i collect nearby my home. the plant survived and succedssfully yielded a 3/4ounce of bud. granted it could have done much more beautifully but that wasnt the point of the experiment. Just about Nothing except nutrients and un natural watering conditions will kill a plant. (or 1 pothead)


Remarkable... did the plant end up with yellow leaves? Even yellow leaves are capable of taking in light. Did you veg' it long before flower? What type of light did you use?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

thesnowboarder said:


> FDD where do you get your seeds from?



everywhere.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Nov 28, 2007)

wow those are some monsters you got going there FDD .NICE WORK


----------



## thesnowboarder (Nov 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> everywhere.



can i know so i can get some??


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 28, 2007)

I just realised this is the outdoor section... sorry kochab. I asked what light you used, and when i said that thing about the nutes I was thinking of hydro'...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

thesnowboarder said:


> can i know so i can get some??




i make a lot of my own. i won some. i traded with a friend. i have a compassion center nearby that carries clones also.


----------



## mr j2 (Nov 28, 2007)

fdd, you got the metanaturals stuff at a hydroponics store im assuming? and how much do you use for each plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

mr j2 said:


> fdd, you got the metanaturals stuff at a hydroponics store im assuming? and how much do you use for each plant?




yes.

1 tablespoon per gallon of water.


----------



## ganstaras (Dec 5, 2007)

hay! what kind of strain is that.want to try and grow somthing like that


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

don't forget.......keep it simple this year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

root bound is bullsh*t.

this pic was taken last night. this is clone taken from a plant outside last summer. it's been in this pot for at least 4 months. the plant is 31 inches from the soil to the top of the plant. the pot is 2 quarts or 1/2 gallon. whichever you prefer to call it. 1 gallon per foot? bullsh*t.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn......


----------



## 000420 (Feb 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> root bound is bullsh*t.
> 
> this pic was taken last night. this is clone taken from a plant outside last summer. it's been in this pot for at least 4 months. the plant is 31 inches from the soil to the top of the plant. the pot is 2 quarts or 1/2 gallon. whichever you prefer to call it. 1 gallon per foot? bullsh*t.



what about the 1 ounce per gallon of soil crap.....LOL...not here......I get atleast 2.5-3 ounces in 1 gallon of soil...and I only fill the bags like 3/4 of the way up...............LOL


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> root bound is bullsh*t.
> 
> this pic was taken last night. this is clone taken from a plant outside last summer. it's been in this pot for at least 4 months. the plant is 31 inches from the soil to the top of the plant. the pot is 2 quarts or 1/2 gallon. whichever you prefer to call it. 1 gallon per foot? bullsh*t.


Yeah I just had a veg grow from seed, started flower now around a week ago. The plants are in 500ml containers, and I see no need to go any bigger, no matter how big the plant gets.

I'll never ever grow in a bigger pot than 500ml again. Just no need.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 3, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah I just had a veg grow from seed, started flower now around a week ago. The plants are in 500ml containers, and I see no need to go any bigger, no matter how big the plant gets.
> 
> I'll never ever grow in a bigger pot than 500ml again. Just no need.



that's about 1/8 of a gal? right?
pics?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 3, 2008)

There you go... sorry no recent pic's, these are from between 21 and 25 days veg'...

the male is now being flowered separately for pollen. 

Males smell more than females, or at least they get smellier sooner. I got 3 NL males too, and am picking the future fathers also by smell. One of the NL smells really, intensely fruity... heavy indica genetics. The other NL male I'm keeping smells very hashy and has hybrid characteristics. Unfortunately all the female NL have hybrid characteristics.

You probably didn't need to know all that, but I don't have a journal going... so you get it.


----------



## rastadoor (Feb 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they smoke.


Everyone smokes


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> root bound is bullsh*t.
> 
> this pic was taken last night. this is clone taken from a plant outside last summer. it's been in this pot for at least 4 months. the plant is 31 inches from the soil to the top of the plant. the pot is 2 quarts or 1/2 gallon. whichever you prefer to call it. 1 gallon per foot? bullsh*t.


true plants will grow more than a foot per gallon but root bound yes just figure plants roots go as far as they are high now if theres to little soil the plants root system is going to keep growing over each other witch could grow to be a problem due to the fact the soil will not have enough water and nutes avable to the plant not to mention it being airarted also ur yeild will deminish quite a bit but u are right they will live but its still isnt a good idea


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 11, 2008)

gonna do it again this year.


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Mar 12, 2008)

000420 said:


> what about the 1 ounce per gallon of soil crap.....LOL...not here......I get atleast 2.5-3 ounces in 1 gallon of soil...and I only fill the bags like 3/4 of the way up...............LOL


If ur doing that great in only a gallon grow bag why not go for a five gallon bag and watch your yeilds almost double


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 12, 2008)

beautiful as always fdd and regarding the fish water thing im experimenting with aquaponics ebb and flow and aero like filthys little one both running from my fish tank the fish produce amonia which is converted to nitrates by bacteria livin in my flood tray no need to feed anything else except a little kelp now and again no pot in there yet cos im on parole for the plants they found the other month but my tomatos r beautiful ill get sum pics wen i get my new phone cos the coppers fucked my last 1


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 12, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> If ur doing that great in only a gallon grow bag why not go for a five gallon bag and watch your yeilds almost double


5x's the soil for only twice the yeild?

a 5 gal pot takes up some decent room... a 1 gal pot takes up very litle root...


----------



## CatFishMinion (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm kind of a newbie to this whole thing, but I've done a lot of research.... Can I ask though, what is the peroxide for? Is it to adjust pH?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 12, 2008)

CatFishMinion said:


> I'm kind of a newbie to this whole thing, but I've done a lot of research.... Can I ask though, what is the peroxide for? Is it to adjust pH?


a couple things... 1 - it sterilizes an environment... killing of all bacteria, good or bad, 2 - provides an oxygen rich environment in larger quantities..


----------



## CatFishMinion (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh I see... thank you lumberjack


----------



## 000420 (Mar 13, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> If ur doing that great in only a gallon grow bag why not go for a five gallon bag and watch your yeilds almost double


i almost always use 3 gallon, but this was an experiment I've been doing, for about a year..LOL...seeing how much i can pull out of small pots......I may not get quite as much as I would in a five gallon pot, but I'm saving 80% in my soil and pot costs and i can also fit more plants in the room, my experiment has shown me...i was wasting materials before....5 gallons is to much soil, indoors, for one plant....you literally waste money on dirt(because you can grow just as big a plant in 3 gallons, that's 2 gallons of wasted soil) and lose space in the grow room........my grow is producing more and it costs me less...in smaller pots than I ever did in bigger ones, that's why I'm staying in the small ones for good.......


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 13, 2008)

ok a gallon a foot for a plant oither wise they will become root bound ur yeild will go down ur going to need to add nutes allmost everyday to a plant thats 3 feet tall in a gallon pot i mean indoors u guys are limited to space but id much rather have a comfotable then a stressed plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> ok a gallon a foot for a plant oither wise they will become root bound ur yeild will go down ur going to need to add nutes allmost everyday to a plant thats 3 feet tall in a gallon pot i mean indoors u guys are limited to space but id much rather have a comfotable then a stressed plant



all due respect, ..........that's a bunch of bullsh*t.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep total bullshit


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 13, 2008)

but won't it go root bound ?? LOL people are so funny. Knowledge is wonderful


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all due respect, ..........that's a bunch of bullsh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice i must say but they would of been bigger in a bigger pot im just saying it will slow down groth and yeild u should do a test this year with clones off the same plant fdd one in the ground and another in a 7 gallon pot and see witch ones better plus doesnt root bound lead to nute lock


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> very nice i must say but they would of been bigger in a bigger pot im just saying it will slow down groth and yeild u should do a test this year with clones off the same plant fdd one in the ground and another in a 7 gallon pot and see witch ones better plus doesnt root bound lead to nute lock




obviously you didn't see the pics. do those plants look rootbound or nute locked? i got 1.5+ lbs off a plant in a 5 gallon pot. how much more do i need? 


i know what happens when you put them in the ground. you run out of room and can't grow as many different strains.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

they do look root bound a plants roots are supose to go as they are high


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

no disrespect i love ur grows and some of the shit u come up with is just in sane or just plane damn funny ive just looked at every thing u can read on the net by big time growers and watched moves and theyve allways said that and plants should never be kept in a root bound area i beat when u lifted that pot on one of them plants all u saw was a massive root ball right but like i said dude no disrespect ur a great grower id just never keep em in small pots


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> no disrespect i love ur grows and some of the shit u come up with is just in sane or just plane damn funny ive just looked at every thing u can read on the net by big time growers and watched moves and theyve allways said that and plants should never be kept in a root bound area i beat when u lifted that pot on one of them plants all u saw was a massive root ball right but like i said dude no disrespect ur a great grower id just never keep em in small pots



no you are correct. MASSIVE root ball. so what? please explain to me what you mean by root bound. you make it sound like a bad thing. i'm don't what to sound angered or upset. i'm not. i just want to try to get people to understand that half of what they've been told about growing pot is BULLSH*T.




my plants roots are balled up. so what.......................YouTube - Ministry - So What?









nothing but happy times coming from this end.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

funny thing is, the plant that was in the ground......the root ball is still so thick i can't get a shovel thru it to turn the soil. the main stalked was pulled completely out of the ground 4 months ago. is was just as thick as the ones in the pots. so even when they had room they still bound up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

root bound is not a problem if you know how to work with it. i prefer my plants in smaller pots.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i do agree with ya rootbound is not a problem as long as you water it with nutes daily but if its a woods grow u cant do that so they will feed off its self also root bound does lower yeild but u got a good one so noproblems there


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> funny thing is, the plant that was in the ground......the root ball is still so thick i can't get a shovel thru it to turn the soil. the main stalked was pulled completely out of the ground 4 months ago. is was just as thick as the ones in the pots. so even when they had room they still bound up.


yeah they will do that roots more towards the top of the stem will thicken up those i beilve become support roots more for passing water and food throw than actualy drawing in i mean they do just not as much as ur main tap root and nurse roots that are constanly digging looking for water if u dig down farter ull find more roots from ur plant one question was the one in the ground yeild and become bigger than the others


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> yeah they will do that roots more towards the top of the stem will thicken up those i beilve become support roots more for passing water and food throw than actualy drawing in i mean they do just not as much as ur main tap root and nurse roots that are constanly digging looking for water if u dig down farter ull find more roots from ur plant one question was the one in the ground yeild and become bigger than the others




the one in the ground was much bigger yes. i will agree that they will get bigger with more root space but i fully disagree that being root bound is bad.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all due respect, ..........that's a bunch of bullsh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I remember

FDD, didn't you feed your plants everyday and water 2 times a day?

And wasn't your largest plant BY far in the GROUND...?

And wasn't every plant that was IN a larger CONTAINER give a larger yield except for a few GENETC exceptions...?


EVERY plant I have ever grown that was in a larger container gave a larger yield (when in the same growing conditions as a plant in a smaller conatiner and of the SAME STRAIN)


Small containers are fine but they are not as good as larger containers from my experience and from what I have witnessed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> As I remember
> 
> FDD, didn't you feed your plants everyday and water 2 times a day?
> 
> ...




people keep going on about the size of the plant. if i were trying to grow the BIGGEST plant i would grow it in the ground. yes, bigger pots make bigger plants but smaller pots won't hurt them. 

root bound is not a bad thing. that is the point i'm trying to get across.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

this is indoors. these plants were flowered at 12 inches or so. i don't think a bigger pot would have made a difference. i could be wrong but it seemed to work.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> people keep going on about the size of the plant. if i were trying to grow the BIGGEST plant i would grow it in the ground. yes, bigger pots make bigger plants but smaller pots won't hurt them.
> 
> root bound is not a bad thing. that is the point i'm trying to get across.



thanks for the clarification


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe I don't know what "root bound" is

TO me, Root bound, is when the roots start to get so tight in a container that they no longer get the proper amount of oxygen water ratio... whatever that ratio may be... and then the roots either get soggy and rot or get dry and water deprived.. this is bad..

I have seen plants that are in containers with roots top to bottom.... and they were doing GREAT ( FDD  ) - 

on a side note..
Larger plants are not better, unless there is adequate light for the PLANT..

iloveyou


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 14, 2008)

I was wondering y you didnt love fdd. Lol


----------



## Orange Shovel CAGrower (Mar 14, 2008)

nice lolipopp plants fdd
i love your work man


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Orange Shovel CAGrower said:


> nice lolipopp plants fdd
> i love your work man



thank you. i love your user name and avatar. i get it.


----------



## 1080man (Mar 14, 2008)

dude that looks like your backyard..


----------



## rezo (Mar 14, 2008)

youre lika bud growing genius......those are weed trees trees dammit.!!!!!! it looked like a planet made of bud landed in your backyard and its moon followed. does the one in the pot orbit the other one


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 14, 2008)

Just found this thread.Good stuff! Thanx fdd these things need to be said! It's bullshit! Keep it simple stupid! The more I try to complicate the process the worse the results, Give them water and basic nutes and that's all they need.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

rezo said:


> youre lika bud growing genius......those are weed trees trees dammit.!!!!!! it looked like a planet made of bud landed in your backyard and its moon followed. does the one in the pot orbit the other one




watch your step when coming thru the portal.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*I like that top one....I just finished watching SG1. 

Got some creativeness in there....I like the lens flare. 
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I like that top one....I just finished watching SG1.
> 
> Got some creativeness in there....I like the lens flare.
> *



it's actually the moon and a little cigarette smoke. ..............


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's actually the moon and a little cigarette smoke. ..............View attachment 84292 View attachment 84293


Thats pretty tight..but i thought bud plants weren't suppose to breath tobacco smoke..haha j/k


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the one in the ground was much bigger yes. i will agree that they will get bigger with more root space but i fully disagree that being root bound is bad.


i agree to if u know how to grow and u know the nutes its just a large plant u cant put nutes in a small container and wait a couple of days cause they will feed off em self but if u get nutes everyday than they will be fine


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 15, 2008)

you da man FDD!!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I am DEFINITELY gonna be pickin' Mr. FDD's brainses. I'm growing outdoors, potted, with the dreaded Miracle-Gro. Still doing a LOT of searching for information, and there's a LOT to slog through on this here site.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Ok, I am DEFINITELY gonna be pickin' Mr. FDD's brainses. I'm growing outdoors, potted, with the dreaded Miracle-Gro. Still doing a LOT of searching for information, and there's a LOT to slog through on this here site.




food and water. that's all they need. that and lots of sunlight.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed, we are of the same mind in this regard. You forgot air, they need air.


----------



## kingkush (Apr 21, 2008)

im going to post pics of my spring indoor/outdoor reveg soon


----------



## ripitgreg9103 (Apr 21, 2008)

how much that big plant produce a harvest


----------



## O4aUsErNaMe (Apr 21, 2008)

most definatly bullsh*t.

very easy to bake

seed ,soil ,water ,light/sun and food and it will grow all on its own.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 24, 2008)

simply awesome to see this...
i totally agree its a "Weed" itll grow with with just water and the basics...
im just using super tea mix,but in lower does since the accidental nute burn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

it's still bullsh*t. hehehhehhehe .............


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

is making your own ferts bullshit? i will never ever buy ferts or soil again now that im a composting man


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Bullshit!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

I Knew It!!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr ganja? why not MRS ganja?


----------



## Big Kakuna (Jun 24, 2008)

where the hell do u live?

That towering mother must dank hardcore,
and cant any of your neighbours see it????


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> Mr ganja? why not MRS ganja?


That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## Dabu (Jun 25, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> Mr ganja? why not MRS ganja?


how about Don Ganja?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

My great-grandmothers were both Dona (the n with the tilda ~, I can't figure out how the hell to bring that up, sheesh).  I'll take that title.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


 Is that a bathtub? When we gonna get a picture of the toilet ?


Is this th elast party at your crib? And you are right, dont need shit but water and dirt.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

notice the filter on the tub? it's a fish pond, fools.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> notice the filter on the tub? it's a fish pond, fools.


*Thought it was pot peep soup....*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> notice the filter on the tub? it's a fish pond, fools.


Oh, you wanna talk fish?  
^^^^ UBER fishgeek. I also see all the water hyacinth.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> notice the filter on the tub? it's a fish pond, fools.


 Oh yeah, I saw you were using it. That doesnt mean you dont get soemthing said about it. If i had a claw foot in my front yard. Which i would if i had one, i would take shit everyday.


----------



## blackout (Jun 25, 2008)

fucking beauty plants man , come over to oz ,the sun shines ,and the grass is greener ,but not as good as yours , i take my hat of to you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

blackout said:


> fucking beauty plants man , come over to oz ,the sun shines ,and the grass is greener ,but not as good as yours , i take my hat of to you



you guys do have better animals.  maybe someday. i've always wanted to visit.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 25, 2008)

you should man this sun sure produces some nice BUD


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 25, 2008)

That metanaturals organic nitrogen is nowhere to be found,,, everywhere i called said they dont make it in the states anymore. they said everybody wants it but nobody has it.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

Let the major bummage ensue.  And my plants are being EATEN ALIVE! I broke down and did a bad thing. I... I'm so ashamed. But what do you do when they're being eaten alive? (sigh) 

fdd, how come YOUR plants never seem to suffer from pests?  Do you make housecalls?


----------



## wishuponaweedplant (Jun 25, 2008)

it looks like theres lime in the tub. does that help the water?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> That metanaturals organic nitrogen is nowhere to be found,,, everywhere i called said they dont make it in the states anymore. they said everybody wants it but nobody has it.


I saw some in a hydro shop in faribault, minnesota couple weeks ago . . . .lessee, I think they have a website. ..
Indoor Gardening, the best online source for hydroponic supplies

It's not on their website, but I know they have it. You could call.


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 25, 2008)

know what BS? I was told i NEEDED a ph meter or my plants would die. I use nutes and soil and never once checked the ph. THis is not a necessary tool unless you are adding homemade nutes/supplements/


----------



## prairepup (Jun 25, 2008)

I am new to the site tonight and I must say I am enjoying all your pics of your trees.

Lovely


----------



## xxOaktownxx (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd...you got me salivating looking at your "tree"....my first attempt at growing is going nice and i cant wait til harvest time but yours should win some kinda prize or something....

you need to add scratch and sniff to the site ...lol.....


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 25, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> I saw some in a hydro shop in faribault, minnesota couple weeks ago . . . .lessee, I think they have a website. ..
> Indoor Gardening, the best online source for hydroponic supplies
> 
> It's not on their website, but I know they have it. You could call.


They said if you find somewhere that has it, its probably really old and swagg beacuse they dont make it anymore..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

they haven't made it for 9 months. i just used the last of mine two days ago. i will now be using this ........


----------



## xxOaktownxx (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd i see that the pictures of your trees are from last harvest..i would like to know how was the harvest yield wise from such nice plants

what do you have going on this season...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

xxOaktownxx said:


> fdd i see that the pictures of your trees are from last harvest..i would like to know how was the harvest yield wise from such nice plants
> 
> what do you have going on this season...



https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/45900-fdds-starting-early-outdoor-08-a.html


----------



## oneLEETtoker (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


dam thats insane yoo....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 26, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i love you friend...
> 
> i have pictures of some seedlings you'd be interested in coming up this weekend...
> 
> ...


They make an alaska bloom with no-nitrogen as well.


----------



## thomas232 (Jun 26, 2008)

xxOaktownxx said:


> fdd...you got me salivating looking at your "tree"....my first attempt at growing is going nice and i cant wait til harvest time but yours should win some kinda prize or something....
> 
> you need to add scratch and sniff to the site ...lol.....


LOL Scratch and sniff..


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


If I had the outdoor room I would go all organic---at the end of harvest I'd throw some dead fish down in the soil to decompose for the next years grow----I would then build a chicken wire fence about 100 square feet around one plant---I'd make sure I had grass in the fence and I toss in a couple handfuls of live-night-crawler worms and 10 chickens----I'd use that "fart" well water with all those micros's in it. In flowering i would just add dry bat guano that's it-----I know you boys have heard of "jack and the bean stock" ---helllllllllll yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## mclaughlins (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd.. Are you using that age old grow for flowering?
If not what are you using?
They are looking beautiful... can't wait to see the harvest


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they haven't made it for 9 months. i just used the last of mine two days ago. i will now be using this ........


*I can't get over those trees...Do you always use a nute with about a 12 for your N ?*


----------



## xxOaktownxx (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they haven't made it for 9 months. i just used the last of mine two days ago. i will now be using this ........


fdd how do you like the age old grow????

and if so do you use it everyday in your cycle???

meaning feed in the a.m. water in the evening like you stated before in describing your technique....

you got some tru skilz in the garden which makes me look to you as my benchmark...i have a plant which is a couple months old and doing well i recently took a few clones off it get more yield....Plus all the info provided on this site got me real juiced....
I too subscribe to your theory about keeping it simple and not running out to purchase the latest greatest this or that....water , food and light....The only thing that has bothered my plant is the fluctuation in weather here the last month because it goes from extremely hot mid 90's temp to almost winter cold high 50's low 60's which has stressed my plant a little where some leaves yellowed up...plus there have been serious wild fires out west that has it very very hazy for the past week.........
but hey its a weed which has been around for thousands of years and will do well if i just keep it simple stupid......lol....

great site i hope its around for along time and i was pleasantly surprised at the amount of post and people just trolling the site......now just imagine how it would be if the weed got legal status.....not that i care because imma smoke  anyway...lol....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

i was using metanaturals. they didn't make veg this year so i just switched to age old. i have used small amounts of it for small grows in the best and liked it. i am only watering every 3 days or so now because i have most everything in the ground. i feed about every third watering. my soil is high in nitrogen.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey FDD ever heard of this stuff?

Deco Soil : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce

Jamrock


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> Hey FDD ever heard of this stuff?
> 
> Deco Soil : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce
> 
> Jamrock


never heard of that. you gonna try it out?


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 27, 2008)

^^yeah please do i knew someone years ago used to have ganj plants in fishbowls filled with like a clear gel maybe this is the stuff? let us know thanx


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 27, 2008)

hey fdd whys your other thread closed?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 27, 2008)

And y are we assholes?? LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

no respect.  you all gonna do the same thing here?


----------



## Weed Guy (Jun 27, 2008)

No respect for what? Why is your 08 thread closed?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> No respect for what? Why is your 08 thread closed?



hijackers. i asked politely for them to stop. if you have a comment for anything other than this thread you can go here. thank you.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/66736-biggest-thread-riu-history-177.html


i'm deleting any jackers on this thread after this post.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 28, 2008)

Can I ask you a quick question here regarding what appears to be a growing N deficiency in some of my plants? I'd start a new thread, but we have so many "My leaves are yellow!" threads I figured I'd do some reading first, plus, I was hoping to get your specific input on it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Can I ask you a quick question here regarding what appears to be a growing N deficiency in some of my plants? I'd start a new thread, but we have so many "My leaves are yellow!" threads I figured I'd do some reading first, plus, I was hoping to get your specific input on it.



have you tried feeding it some nitrogen? 

i like to keep the nitrogen way up. i feed and feed and feed until the leaf tis just start to turn white. then i back off just 1 click. as soon as they start to fade at all i bump up the nitro. i feed nitrogen throughout flowering.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> have you tried feeding it some nitrogen?
> 
> i like to keep the nitrogen way up. i feed and feed and feed until the leaf tis just start to turn white. then i back off just 1 click. as soon as they start to fade at all i bump up the nitro. i feed nitrogen throughout flowering.


I've been afraid because previously every time I used N (any ferts) their leaves would start to crisp up at the tips. So the day before yesterday I hit 'em all with a half dose of fish emulsion. I haven't seen any signs of flowering/preflowering, either.. then again, my eyes have really begun to deteriorate.  (that's me, squinting) I will hit them again today, but AFTER I work on their LST sessions, that is truly some damn stinky shit. 
You don't do housecalls, do you?  (Only half joking)


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah i doubled the recommended blood meal and they LOVED IT!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I've been afraid because previously every time I used N (any ferts) their leaves would start to crisp up at the tips. So the day before yesterday I hit 'em all with a half dose of fish emulsion. I haven't seen any signs of flowering/preflowering, either.. then again, my eyes have really begun to deteriorate.  (that's me, squinting) I will hit them again today, but AFTER I work on their LST sessions, that is truly some damn stinky shit.
> You don't do housecalls, do you?  (Only half joking)



it's better to give smaller doses more often, but you gotta feed them nitro regularly so they get real big.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm on it! The soil's got bloodmeal, but I haven't used the tea in some time now. Thankee.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 2, 2008)

when do you start to feed it nitrogen?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 2, 2008)

I've got some seedlings that are about three weeks old, and I've begun giving them dilute fish emulsion. Let me just say this, THAT SHIT STINKS. If you think it's a good idea to foliar feed with it, don't. Mkay? It'll clog up your sprayer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> when do you start to feed it nitrogen?


at about 3 weeks old.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 2, 2008)

perfect, im at that stage right now..thanks bro..what exactly does nitrogen do to? haha sorry about the dumb questions


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> perfect, im at that stage right now..thanks bro..what exactly does nitrogen do to? haha sorry about the dumb questions


helps the plant grow.  promotes new growth. keeps things nice and green. start out with a 1/2 dose.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks man.....your a god, and btw those plants are/were amazing ..what was your yeild?


----------



## Ohsogreen (Jul 27, 2008)

You have my Vote for President ! Please invite me over for a backyard barbeque... I'll bring the scissors... hun..em... I mean the BEER... Yes, BEER...
.
Vote Fdd2blk for President...... He will legalize & shut down the hydro fert. industry...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 28, 2008)

I like that you manage the amount of nitrogen your plants get based on their veg/flower cycle instead of using a bunch of additives. NPK management is the way to go. Great grow btw.


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 28, 2008)

Using Milk to Control Powdery Mildew | Garden Pest Tip

Jamrock


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 28, 2008)

Whats the most you ever got off one plant?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

Jamrock said:


> Using Milk to Control Powdery Mildew | Garden Pest Tip
> 
> Jamrock


I did some research on that, and I was informed that milk is nasty.


----------



## maryjanelover (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> .


when i grow up i want to be just like you!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

maryjanelover said:


> when i grow up i want to be just like you!!!!!



that's last years pic.

here ya go ............


----------



## stankers (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's last years pic.
> 
> here ya go ............ View attachment 160687


That is insane. Your tag names crack me up man.


----------



## ganji2 (Jul 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's better to give smaller doses more often, but you gotta feed them nitro regularly so they get real big.


I've been reading to cut off nitrogen once you start flowering, so I've just been using my tiger bloom on it. Could I mix some fish emulsion in with the tiger bloom when I water?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> I've been reading to cut off nitrogen once you start flowering, so I've just been using my tiger bloom on it. Could I mix some fish emulsion in with the tiger bloom when I water?



i use nitrogen throughout flowering. all the way thru.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

omfg i been waiting to see them ladies bud oh last years? but damnnnnnnnn i get idea for this years lol


----------



## Robert520 (Jul 29, 2008)

mine just gets water lol i cant get nutes or nothing for it , fdd when are you going to make your own grow video you could be the next .......GROWPASSION!


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think its funny how all FDD's threads turn into an kiss-asscontest. 

U are the man FDD lol! I want to have your babies.


----------



## Dabu (Jul 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i use nitrogen throughout flowering. all the way thru.


Does this mean you feed it a mixture of nitrogen AND phosphorus nutes? I've tried giving my plants diluted 30-10-10 mixture along with my diluted 10-54-10 mixture.

If this is the case, does Potassium really get the shitty side of things?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2008)

Dabu said:


> Does this mean you feed it a mixture of nitrogen AND phosphorus nutes? I've tried giving my plants diluted 30-10-10 mixture along with my diluted 10-54-10 mixture.
> 
> If this is the case, does Potassium really get the shitty side of things?



i use both.


----------



## CALIGIRL (Jul 30, 2008)

wow fdd2blk
Your outdoor plants are AMAZING, makes me want to try outdoor But i live in the city and it would be impossible without getting noticed.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Fuck yea man, thats the stuff i allways talk about......letting MOTHER NATURE + The PLANT do its job, growing. if we replace mother nature and go with nurture what do we get? weakness. you can see it in humans and any other scecies who has abandon nature. since the early 70's geneticists have been warping and munipulating the plant so that they can grow as big as possible, produce asmuch THC as possible, and taste awsome.....what more could you want?

the only 2 things i use on my babies are all-purpose and superbloom from miracle grow, and they flourish.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 6, 2008)

CHEETO said:


> very nice BLK i like your style I completley agree with you on this BUT then again this only does pertain to growing outdoors indoors is a completly different story because the sunlight and freedom of the roots searching for their water and nutes in the soil is limited. But very nice plants and what an amzing display of green thumb you got my friend


hahahaha dude i love your avatar... That is so F'in Funny!!!!!!!!!!! WTF is that....


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's last years pic.
> 
> here ya go ............ View attachment 160687


Talk about your "sea of green" holy shit! Nice!! Subscribed!!


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i could get my seeds out then someone over there can grow and enter it.


fdd,have you ever approached a seed bank with your product? I guess I'm pretty "bobo" most the time I'm here. I had no idea you are a breeder, besides being an awesome farmer! 

Those puppies are still in the ground today?

Pssssst, fdd, brah, it's not all that hard any more to get on a plane. They, Customs TSA are no longer breaking everyone's balls at check-in. This past summer I moved my fair share of Cannabis, from one location to the next courtesy of some US carriers....without any problem...whatsoever!

Word from the wise. Go through with what you said earlier about throwing your neighbors a "yuletide bone". Best to keep them in good spirits through the holidays. Only one can imagine what kind of havoc a pair of pissed off, pitiful neighbors could cause you if it was in their hearts to do so. Yeah, just throw them a "bone"....unless you caught them inside your perimeter upon returning home from somewhere?


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Puna I would carry weed around with me but sometimes customs has a dog that runs around the airport sniffing out drugs. Apparently the dogs are mostly looking for ice/methanphetemines/cocaine, but they can sniff out marijuana too.

I see them at the airport every now and then, sometimes when I get off the plane in L.A. there is a blood hound sitting right at the end of the ramp... Ooo not a good situation if your carrying the goods.


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 13, 2008)

that plant is amazinggg i feel awful about my pitiful 2 footers in my stealth grow


----------



## budy budman (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a big fan FDD.........You truly are a Guru with so much to share. Looking forward to watching all of your grows.......wondering if you are planning to break new records in some way in 2009? Happy Holidays.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 14, 2008)

well i knew that and i'm knew to all this


----------



## kingkush (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey man go to my (indoor furom)and look for king kush. under dual spect lights. Im using A 6000 hps (not air cooled yet) and a 400 mh, and 12 shop lights, and BCTRIPPING is talking so much shit about it. But this is just a clean up before I get my cuts look at it plz and tell me what you think I need to do to improve it plz and Maybe some day whenIm in your area I will drop you a couple oz's of amneshia haze off. thanks man You have been a big help for me this whole time.. just comment and tell me what I need to fix plz, much luv bro


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 14, 2008)

FDD i just realized you were on a brwndirt episode


----------



## floridacity2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

thats why i like this site


----------



## AspiringGrower (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> Marine World would be pissed. "where ya going with all our water fdd?"


I live right by Marine World....
Bay Area perhaps?


----------



## gwerns nugs (May 31, 2009)

found the thread.....cant agree more.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

AspiringGrower said:


> I live right by Marine World....
> Bay Area perhaps?


sonoma county for me.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yep. i bought all that soil, 2 bags of the organic, then i get home and in small print on the back it says not to use in pots. i used it anyway. it didn't seem to hurt anything.
> 
> 
> see, more bullshit!!
> ...


reaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllly?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> reaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllly?


did you see the pictures. do you think i'm lying? 

yes, "really".


----------



## gwerns nugs (Jun 5, 2009)

getin some Sonoma County Grapes seeds tomorrow cant wait....seen any of that strain?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2009)

gwerns nugs said:


> getin some Sonoma County Grapes seeds tomorrow cant wait....seen any of that strain?


we have grapes everywhere. we're right in the middle of "wine country".


----------



## riznob10000 (Jun 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> obviously you didn't see the pics. do those plants look rootbound or nute locked? i got 1.5+ lbs off a plant in a 5 gallon pot. how much more do i need?
> 
> 
> i know what happens when you put them in the ground. you run out of room and can't grow as many different strains.
> ...


----------



## what... huh? (Jun 8, 2009)

Let's see if I got this straight.

So nitrogen & phosphorous are needed... but nothing else (save some no bug)? Feed morning, flush evening... twice...


About sum it up? What is the deal with the perlite?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

what... huh? said:


> Let's see if I got this straight.
> 
> So nitrogen & phosphorous are needed... but nothing else (save some no bug)? Feed morning, flush evening... twice...
> 
> ...


perlite helps loosen up my soil a little.


----------



## what... huh? (Jun 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> perlite helps loosen up my soil a little.


And the tub?

CO2?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

what... huh? said:


> And the tub?
> 
> CO2?




they call them fish. 

has NO ONE ever seen a bathtub fish pond or what?


----------



## ib9ub6 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hows the one in the pot not rootbound? It's a monster. Im jealous of you Northern Californians.


----------



## Fuzzotany (Jun 8, 2009)

FDD, I was reading up on record-holding sunflowers and some people like to bore holes into the root zone using metallic tubing and pour liquid feed directly into the root mass. Have you tried this or any variation of such?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> FDD, I was reading up on record-holding sunflowers and some people like to bore holes into the root zone using metallic tubing and pour liquid feed directly into the root mass. Have you tried this or any variation of such?


sounds like a bunch of bullsh*t.


----------



## Fuzzotany (Jun 9, 2009)

Indeed it does, but still I wonder.


----------



## jeffsyrov (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking superb picture of marijuana plant. Thanks for sharing. Keep it up!


----------



## bluetick (Jun 9, 2009)

CALIGIRL said:


> wow fdd2blk
> Your outdoor plants are AMAZING, makes me want to try outdoor But i live in the city and it would be impossible without getting noticed.


Funny. It helps if you are a card holder. Card holder or not, dude can produce some nasty looking plants.


----------



## cwallace48 (Jun 9, 2009)

how old are the plants????


----------



## mpgkush (Jun 9, 2009)

veg and bloom is all i do as well. and you are correcT! esp for indoor


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

shit i've always knowin this. when i was a teenager i just threw my seeds along out drive way. one we pulled in the drive way i got out walked around the front of the truck and there it was a 4ft tall plant that never got watered and was growing in gravle. they actuly grow better if just left the hell alone and just feed.


----------



## zeldareaver (Jun 9, 2009)

man you could fuck in that thing its massive lol


----------



## driftwoodg (Jun 9, 2009)

what's up man . looking good.
warlock is lookin' HUGE. 
thanks for the insight.
g


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 9, 2009)

most growers overdo it bigtime...me included...I use earth juice stuff, and more importantly- biodynamic compost...I've cut WAY back on the e.j.... stopped foliar feeding (until my algae's ready)...was forced to resort to compost tea(miraculous!), due to lack of compost- and they're going balls to the wall! luckily for organic people- too much is usually just redundance- pretty much innocuous- as opposed to chemical fert's.


----------



## THE DOJA MAN (Jun 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they call them fish.
> 
> has NO ONE ever seen a bathtub fish pond or what?


HEY I HAVE. AND I WATER MY PLANTS WITH IT..LOL AND TURTLES AARE IN IT TOO!!!LOL


----------



## Calijuana (Jun 19, 2009)

when i look at those pictures.. it makes me think.. SUN and marijuana are amazing. as are you. 


=D


----------



## greenjunky97 (Jun 19, 2009)

man those plants are awe inspiring i hope one day i can grow weed like you


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

was it really necessary to close my thread over 2 people having a little disagreement?
Thats thier problem not mine so you close my thread...MY THREAD!?!?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 25, 2009)

ok nevermind,,,i see where u comming from..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we have grapes everywhere. we're right in the middle of "wine country".  View attachment 439071 View attachment 439072


from the look of that picid say its a toss up between here and there as for wine country.... oregon is full of winoes also......LOL lots of wineries here.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Its All Bullsh*t

Ha! I love it.
I have only been growing for a year or two but I couldn't believe how many nutrient manufactures there are. 
Not to mention additives.

Its all Bullshit!
I agree.

Anyway I thought I would share our outdoor grow with you guys.

We have a yard at the base of a hill so it slopes up to the fence. Fortunately the hill ends there and the neighbors yard is level. 
We wanted to grow but didn't want it to go taller then the fence. We made an outdoor SCROG. The space in the backyard 
behind a bunch of foliage and in front of the fence. We have five Super Silver Haze in 5 gallon buckets. 
Attached a screen to the fence and kept them from the neighbors view.

Then there are 3 widows that we just tied down at the end of the screen.

All shots I took are from the side because of the foliage blocks the view from the front. So stealth outdoor grow. Check it out.





























I know it looks like they are taller then the fence but here it is from a distance.









It seems to be working, I just thought I would share the idea with people who would grow but maybe afraid there neighbors would see it.

Every other day we alternate feed/water. Basic nutes.
They are about 5 months old now, about a month to go.

. ​


----------



## ~MoE~ (Sep 8, 2009)

you know fdd, your completly right, i have spend alot of money on exspensive additives and nut's from a compony called canna, and really i didnt see that great of results, this yr i whent to my local plant shop and brought a organic worm fert called superfeed 100% organic for $4.95(i brought 4 ) (for 1L)and a bottle of boost for $20(500mL), i feed my mj once a week for superfeed, and feed boost once every 2 weeks, and water every 3rd-4th day, and in all truth i can see they are doing just as good if not better, then last yrs plant's, i believe organic's are the best way to go, there is no point going out and bying all this exspensive additives and stuff ( not sure about indoors ) when you can spend under 30 $ and get the same if not better results, i say better cos there is no harmful shit in your plant's, thats gotta be a plus.


----------



## ~MoE~ (Sep 8, 2009)

By the way bro those plant's are looking so good man, ^^^^^^^^^ and fdd i bet u could get more weed from warlock in one branch then i can my whole plant, lol looking dam good


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 8, 2009)

i wanna live in that tree of yours! how much a month? hahahaha i love it man


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2009)

nice grow cruzer. lovin' the scrog.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in a similar situation, only stickier, my plants are visible to one neighbor, but he could care less, thankfully, and there is a 6 ft wood fence I grow up against, in amongst a walnut tree for camo.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool man, I got so many laughs off this thread I had to contribute.

By the way, Thanks. 
Now I am gonna go ahead and take some clones when they finish.
I thought I was to late....Bullsh*t


----------



## Mr Dude (Sep 9, 2009)

you say you think these companys talk crap about additives, but then your adding blooming and vegging additives? errrr..... yeah ok.


----------



## Mr Dude (Sep 9, 2009)

also... i dont agree that buying just normal additives does just as good a job , i think the more expensive stuff gives a far superior high - id rather have one smoke and be smashed all day than several to get the same effect....
On top of that, surly if a company sells a product and markets it with specific sales information that is false... they would be in court practically everyday due to false promises???


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr Dude said:


> you say you think these companys talk crap about additives, but then your adding blooming and vegging additives? errrr..... yeah ok.



i use the cheapest, liquid, rganic "food" that i can find. they do need the basics. they don't need boosters and swellers, and color changers and all the other crap. if so you are working with inferior genetics. 

nothing but a little NP and K, ... 





Mr Dude said:


> also... i dont agree that buying just normal additives does just as good a job , i think the more expensive stuff gives a far superior high - id rather have one smoke and be smashed all day than several to get the same effect....
> On top of that, surly if a company sells a product and markets it with specific sales information that is false... they would be in court practically everyday due to false promises???



dude, the nutes don't get you high. 

like i said, i buy the CHEAPEST organic nutes i can.


----------



## The Warlord (Sep 9, 2009)

Man, I wish I could grow outside like that. 

I agree that all the stuff they try to sell ya is bullchit. All i use is Alaska brand fish emulsion (5-1-1) for veg and dry bar cave bat guano (3-10-1) for flower along with some molasses. Plants do great. cost of all my ferts is probably 20-25 dollars and lasts for many grows.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Man, I wish I could grow outside like that.
> 
> I agree that all the stuff they try to sell ya is bullchit. All i use is Alaska brand fish emulsion (5-1-1) for veg and dry bar cave bat guano (3-10-1) for flower along with some molasses. Plants do great. cost of all my ferts is probably 20-25 dollars and lasts for many grows.


It's a weed, not a hot house Lilly 

unless you're trying to win the cannabis cup, how hard can it be? 

I envy the outdoor growers


----------



## Vindicated (Dec 2, 2009)

I checked Home Depot, but I can't find that Bullshit anywhere!


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so as i was saying...
> 
> it's all bullshit. you have to do this and you have to do that. why are the seed banks doing such extensive breeding if we control the outcome? i think the more you try to help it along, the more you actually hurt it. maybe indoors things are slightly different. topping. that's about it. indoors you are limited on height and width, therefore topping and/or training a plant can help increase growth and yield. but other that that i feel all you need is to provide a comfortable environment and regular feedings of organic nutes. this plant has been here for a lot longer than we've been growing it. i think trying new things is fun. good to learn all we can. but when it comes down to it this plant has just a few basic needs. like we all say "it is just a weed". but we are fed all this bullshit. i blame hightimes for a lot of it. they are paid to advertise products. the more products that are sold the more money the companies have to spend on adds. notice they won't say add nitrogen. they always name a brand to use. they get us to think we will grow "Super Buds" with this crap. someone pointed out their prices index last night. i received the Oct hightimes about 10 days ago. the price index says prices dipped $32 from Sept. and slid to it's lowest point since July. WHAT THE FUCK???????? it's still August.
> 
> it's all bullshit. i have a lot more........


 wow this thread is crazy old but i agree 100%; there is way to much focus on nutes and additives when people really need to place there focus on the plants needs (reading the plants) and using alot less nutes. its actually quite amazing how little these plants need to produce healthy yields. i personally use GH 3 part nutes b/c they last forever even if you make a nute solution you can store it indefinately (as long as its nutes only with nothing natural/organic added) and b/c they were developed some 30 yrs ago for nasa to meet all of a plants needs; back before hydro nute companies and hydro shops realized they could make big bucks off of "us" (especially newbies) through wise marketing tactics. seriously it is a bunch of bullshit; theres not one nute maker that has a feeding schedule with less than 5 products at the least. i think feel that if got into this hobby now instead of when i did i would be detered from it b/c of all the confusion and misleading information. great thread fade to black!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2009)

alwayspackin said:


> wow this thread is crazy old but i agree 100%; there is way to much focus on nutes and additives when people really need to place there focus on the plants needs (reading the plants) and using alot less nutes. its actually quite amazing how little these plants need to produce healthy yields. i personally use GH 3 part nutes b/c they last forever even if you make a nute solution you can store it indefinately (as long as its nutes only with nothing natural/organic added) and b/c they were developed some 30 yrs ago for nasa to meet all of a plants needs; back before hydro nute companies and hydro shops realized they could make big bucks off of "us" (especially newbies) through wise marketing tactics. seriously it is a bunch of bullshit; theres not one nute maker that has a feeding schedule with less than 5 products at the least. i think feel that if got into this hobby now instead of when i did i would be detered from it b/c of all the confusion and misleading information. great thread fade to black!





i bought my first jug of cal-mag last year. i still have half of it left.


----------



## alwayspackin (Dec 23, 2009)

hey fade what made you think you needed cal-mag? did you test your water & soil first?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

alwayspackin said:


> hey fade what made you think you needed cal-mag? did you test your water & soil first?


every once in a while, i listen to people.  

it didn't hurt anything, but it smells funny. i was having issues indoors and everyone kept telling me i needed cal mag. it didn't fix my problem. turned out being my sulphur burner. i was running it too long and it was leaving spots on my leaves. i got it figured out now.

every now and then i throw some to my plants, just to use up this jug.


----------



## mygirls (Dec 24, 2009)

merry xmas FDD and happy ney year. hope all is well in your neck of the woods


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

mygirls said:


> merry xmas FDD and happy ney year. hope all is well in your neck of the woods


i saw your other post, i wasn't ignoring you. 

merry christmas, my friend. i wish you and yours ALL the best.


----------



## greenpeace31 (Dec 24, 2009)

i have found FEEDING AND WATERING at the RIGHT time is the best thing for plants!


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 24, 2009)

greenpeace31 said:


> i have found FEEDING AND WATERING at the RIGHT time is the best thing for plants!




Merry Christmas everyone..have a great holiday and be safe...

poke smot


----------



## jnuggs (Dec 24, 2009)

hey fdd..I am sure you've mentioned before so I apologize for not reading some of your 40k posts and finding it for myself.. but do you use tap, R/O, or rain...etc water??

edit: I ask because I use R/O and many people seem to think it's necessary. I thought I saw a cal deficiency in my girls so I added it once. I'm just not sure if I feel comfortable using it. Doesn't the GH Flora 3-part contain enough calcium, magnesium, and other elements?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

jnuggs said:


> hey fdd..I am sure you've mentioned before so I apologize for not reading some of your 40k posts and finding it for myself.. but do you use tap, R/O, or rain...etc water??
> 
> edit: I ask because I use R/O and many people seem to think it's necessary. I thought I saw a cal deficiency in my girls so I added it once. I'm just not sure if I feel comfortable using it. Doesn't the GH Flora 3-part contain enough calcium, magnesium, and other elements?


outside i use well water that smells like farts.
inside i use tap water out of my kitchen sink.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 24, 2009)

FDD, unrelated.. Are there any seedbanks that carry your strain(s)


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 24, 2009)

its lonely on top fdd... petty arguments are better left too the teenagers who falsify info to sign up and the people that act like them. this nonesense is unbecomeing especially when it involves a member i know to be one of the most respected (and sometimes worshiped) here on riu and another that seems to have accumulated some rep points. roll one up i know you have plenty fdd. peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

Barrett said:


> FDD, unrelated.. Are there any seedbanks that carry your strain(s)



better not be, my shit is FREE.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> better not be, my shit is FREE.


How does one go about aqquiring them? Or does the oppurtunity just "come" upon them kiss-ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

Barrett said:


> How does one go about aqquiring them? Or does the oppurtunity just "come" upon them kiss-ass


i should have more this summer.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome plants fdd...i see peroxide in your rather "simple" lineup of tools and nutes. can you point me in the right direction to learn more about how you are using this and what it does?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> awesome plants fdd...i see peroxide in your rather "simple" lineup of tools and nutes. can you point me in the right direction to learn more about how you are using this and what it does?



i was using 1 tablespoon per gallon of water and spraying powdery mildew with it to kill it.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i was using 1 tablespoon per gallon of water and spraying powdery mildew with it to kill it.


 i like this alot. i haven'thad any meldew yet but when i do i will try this.mornning FDD hows is the new year thus far.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2010)

mygirls said:


> i like this alot. i haven'thad any meldew yet but when i do i will try this.mornning FDD hows is the new year thus far.



i have seedlings starting.


----------



## mygirls (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have seedlings starting.


 ya i have a coupleof big bud clones i cut getting ready to put some seeds down. notsure what the hell kind of seedsi have. have to renew my script this month, there goes $300.00 bucks but worth it.


----------



## Big P (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i use the cheapest, liquid, rganic "food" that i can find. they do need the basics. they don't need boosters and swellers, and color changers and all the other crap. if so you are working with inferior genetics.
> 
> nothing but a little NP and K, ... View attachment 540426
> 
> ...


 

so FDD how do you explain that 1 yellow leaf in the last pic???


what a noob!!!!









j/k


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah, looks like you need to up the nitrogenlol


----------



## Big P (Jan 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah, looks like you need to up the nitrogenlol


 
right next thing you know hes gonna try to claim its a new strain of neon green plant


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

mygirls said:


> ya i have a coupleof big bud clones i cut getting ready to put some seeds down. notsure what the hell kind of seedsi have. have to renew my script this month, there goes $300.00 bucks but worth it.


Damn $300?

my renewal every year is like 80-90 buc's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

$125 here


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 4, 2010)

That big of a price difference from Cali to Oregon?


----------



## mygirls (Jan 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3613851]Damn $300?

my renewal every year is like 80-90 buc's[/QUOTE]
2 bills for the doc and 1 bill goes to the state of oregon. if i was on omp it would be way less


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 4, 2010)

mygirls said:


> 2 bills for the doc and 1 bill goes to the state of oregon.


Talk about getting taxed


----------



## mygirls (Jan 4, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Talk about getting taxed


 ya and we pay no taxes here either. they have to get it some how


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2010)

it's all bullsh*t.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

mygirls said:


> 2 bills for the doc and 1 bill goes to the state of oregon. if i was on omp it would be way less



yea i was just pointin it out, i never heard a price that high, but i kno each MMJ state is a lil different, but like you said whatever the price its worth it.

Out here in Cali its so easy to get you would think everyone would have one 


What strains do you have going FDD?

sorry the the mini Hijack


----------



## 2much (Jan 4, 2010)

it IS all bullshit


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

is that shack in the bac up for rent?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2010)

fdd regular store bought hydrogen peroxide? do you use it full strength? i have some clones right now with mildew they need some attention.


----------



## masterd (Jan 4, 2010)

skunkushybrid said:


> How much nitrogen and phosphorous is in fish water? Also, what about calcium? Potassium? Zinc?
> 
> In everyday gardening, there are lots of competitions. Tomatoes are a good one. If you grow tomatoes with carboload you will grow fatter fruits. The difference may be negligible, but the overall quality of the fruit will be better.
> 
> ...



i was reading through this thread and came across the fish tank water... anyone who does not think this is possible.. check out POLYponics....

its pretty much DWC inside a fishtank..... 

note to anyone trying... you need a few fish to build up the right levels of everything and when you first start out you will need to put some addatives in the water.... and no this wont grow you the best plants in the world.... but its a great way to make ur plants and fish co-exist....

i like the idea of my fish feeding my plants, and my plants excess roots feeding my fish...... i will be setting something like this up is 6 months hopefully....


anyway sorry for butting in fdd.....


----------



## mygirls (Jan 4, 2010)

masterd said:


> i was reading through this thread and came across the fish tank water... anyone who does not think this is possible.. check out POLYponics....
> 
> its pretty much DWC inside a fishtank.....
> 
> ...


thats funny you mentiond this cuz i am going to try cloning by floating clones in my fish tank.


----------



## masterd (Jan 4, 2010)

lol..... umm itll work im guessing... id really like to know how that goes.... and sorry fdd for jackin ur thread..... i swear not another word out of my fingers about polyponics....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2010)

mygirls said:


> thats funny you mentiond this cuz i am going to try cloning by floating clones in my fish tank.


CLASSIC!



masterd said:


> lol..... umm itll work im guessing... id really like to know how that goes.... and sorry fdd for jackin ur thread..... i swear not another word out of my fingers about polyponics....


yes masta! dont beat me harpo


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 20, 2010)

When you harvest, do you cut the plants at bottom stock then cut sun leaves and then let the whole plant hang or downsize it to pieces? then after abt 3 days of drying? you then cut into buds and put into tray boxes for drying for like 2 days stirring throughout the day, then cure in jars? And how do you cure such large amnts efficiently with out plastic bins? I know how to do most of this already, but would like to know your methods. I am hopefully gna do a guerilla grow with like 50 plants in 3 or so separate locations. Do you think i could get ea. plant to at least 5ft. tall and a qp per plant? in florida, with amended soil and hopefully good sunlight? ANd what do you feed during vegg. Sorry to clutter your thread, but wanted to know ur methods.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> When you harvest, do you cut the plants at bottom stock then cut sun leaves and then let the whole plant hang or downsize it to pieces? then after abt 3 days of drying? you then cut into buds and put into tray boxes for drying for like 2 days stirring throughout the day, then cure in jars? And how do you cure such large amnts efficiently with out plastic bins? I know how to do most of this already, but would like to know your methods. I am hopefully gna do a guerilla grow with like 50 plants in 3 or so separate locations. Do you think i could get ea. plant to at least 5ft. tall and a qp per plant? in florida, with amended soil and hopefully good sunlight? ANd what do you feed during vegg. Sorry to clutter your thread, but wanted to know ur methods.






i cut and trim a branch at a time leaving the whole plant alive until it is all trimmed. i will cut off a bucket full of branches and take them inside and trim them. 

i trim most everything wet. 

i hang it all for a week or so then put it into turkey bags. from there it can be cured and stored. 


plants outside can easily get to 5 foot tall and produce well over a quarter pound.

i do not feed my plants bullsh*t, just simple veg nutes.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's ALL BULLSH*T


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i cut and trim a branch at a time leaving the whole plant alive until it is all trimmed. i will cut off a bucket full of branches and take them inside and trim them.
> 
> i trim most everything wet.
> 
> ...


Ive read some of your threads before and have had this in one of my tabs for about a week. You use something like 40-1-1, for vegg right? And that costs 60 bucks per how much?
Then for flower you use something like 1-40-1? same price?  And I am doing a guerilla grow so for each area I want to make 2 trips max EDIT-(bringing back harvest)END EDIT-. Heres what I plan on doing.

1- I think I am going to plant most in bags in the ground, with rich soil(from store or yard) Any specific type of bag I should get for that or just black garbage bags? Or Should they be in ground or containers, cuz I can do any of those.

2- Then trying to figure out a good feeding and soil mixture and schedule. It probably will rain once a week, So ill also water once a week and twice if no rain, feeding once a week? Adding Nitrogen for vegg.

3- Adding phosphorous for bloom. Then Checking for bugs and problems. Visiting site 2x per wk? Reg. Maintenance.

4- Preparing for harvest by flushing 5-10, days before harvest? And then no water for last 48 hrs? Or water really good a day before cutting with just plain good water?

5- Then Cutting most plants almost all with in same day at bottom and should I downsize it or wrap it in tarps or black garbage bags, cuz I can walk an un noticed path back to the "padd". This being sometime early AM. (Living in the city pretty much.) I think watering 24 hrs be4 harv. would be best then let em dry 4 a day(no water) Then cut and downsize into branches, put into bags. and carry em back to the padd. And cant dry in house, any tips?

6- I think the spots are the best in the"walking distance" area. By best I mean safe from human traffic and animals (rabbits, will they eat crop?), not sure about sunlight hours yet.
I hope the success of this adventure comes to fruition. God, please keep The Ganja and I safe! And I think I will dispose of the big fan leaves at site(prob. bury em) Along with as much stem as possible also. 
Ok so far?

7- Then dry for 5-7 days? But Where? I no longer wish to plant in backyard, had 8 plants last year(successful) not huge yields though. But i dont want the stress of knowing the poss. repercussions from that.
Then put crop. in bags or plastic or glass containers to cure? for month? Hoping to have at least 9lbs.  Was high until after writing this.


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Feb 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> rooting gel and a dome.


Ok, now it's my turn to call bullshit. I don't use rooting anything, never have. It's a crock of shit. Now you are the one believing the bullshit. I don't even use the humidity dome but I realize that my geography makes that possible.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 27, 2010)

The noot industry can't lie...They just count on ignorance to sell products...And ladies and gentlemen, business is GOOD!


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## Smokey Truth (Mar 30, 2010)

question, on page 1, fdd2blk the pic of fucking ganja "trees" not just plants. Theere hugeee, how long it take ya to grow it that big?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2010)

Smokey Truth said:


> question, on page 1, fdd2blk the pic of fucking ganja "trees" not just plants. Theere hugeee, how long it take ya to grow it that big?




6 months.


----------



## MpKush (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow not a lot of action in this thread for awhile it seems. 

I just spent so long reading every single comment on this thread and Im still not sure how to grow some nice mary jane this april its gonna be my first grow 
I just dont know what kind of schedule they need to be on


----------



## WvMade (Jan 20, 2011)

Seen your vids on youtube thats a badass outdoor grow man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## WvMade (Jan 20, 2011)

i liked 2008 i bet that was a good year!


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 21, 2011)

Just read all 60 pages...nice plants man, but can I have that chunk of my life back? Lol.


----------



## Spartan h20 (Feb 22, 2011)

I've read every comment on this post ( very usefull info ) I'm a newbie & I will start a journal using your techniques fdd2blk. Thank you


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 23, 2011)

You sold me. No bud candy, no liquid karma, no root riot.
Good soil and organic nutes.


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea this guys is pretty much the man. Cant wait for this year to finally do my own thing and fuck having plants at crazy old drunk hippy tweeker drunk bitches houses! haha. Cant Wait to see what happens hope all is well for you FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2011)

i'm glad this thread didn't just disappear into the archives.


----------



## Cloud203 (Feb 23, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm glad this thread didn't just disappear into the archives.


 With the great nuggets of info you left newbies like me? Not a chance.

I know what I'm getting at the store tomorrow ;D


----------



## georgiagrower (Feb 24, 2011)

People seem to over complicate things! I am guilty of that and I have learned a ton from this man. Awesome info! Cant wait to see what you produce this year!


----------



## kiwiskunk (Feb 24, 2011)

You are the master this is what your advice has done for me this year


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2011)

kiwiskunk said:


> You are the master this is what your advice has done for me this year



*THIS* is why i live at this site. all i ever wanted. i am proud for and of you. thank you, my friend. i love you.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 27, 2011)

glad to see you have your old avatar back. also glad that a new season has arrived


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hopefully that will be me like that guy in the picture haha!! Just really tryen to find places affordable get the T5 light goin and some smart pots.. Really wanna do a green house like Dirtydd or DoubleJJ. What did you think or their green houses FDD? Those things cant even tell a difference between green house or indoor so still make money off indoor lol


----------



## kiwiskunk (Feb 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> *THIS* is why i live at this site. all i ever wanted. i am proud for and of you. thank you, my friend. i love you.


Cheers man!! I will see you in about a month in your harvesting thread, my NL's are three weeks ahead of that Church plant.. If your ever down in New Zealand id be sure to smoke you out haha


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 28, 2011)

tottaly agree, have never bought that crap. im glad somebody with respect on here said something about to end that bullshit madness.
even just looking at the containers you can tell its bullshit. kushbush or w.e. they call that crap.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 28, 2011)

well it wont end it. but hopefully some some ppl will see the light.


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2011)

You can only hope huh?


----------



## tafbang (Mar 1, 2011)

Check out my grow, 3 month old about 7ft tall, and I grow it with 6 cfls in my bedroom ceiling. I just water it with snow water whenever I feel like it.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 2, 2011)

by what u said, id say youd have a stretching sativa.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 2, 2011)

helps to prove our pint non the less.


----------



## lushlife416 (Mar 2, 2011)

any recommendations genetics wise for us Canadians? (Ontario) to be specific


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 15, 2011)

fdd you rock! Ive been looking at 15/25/35+ gal totes, what soil to use,nute options....BULLSH*T!! I'm getting some 5gal Homer buckets, soil(not MG-phuck monsanto! any suggestions?),perlite and I already have fish emulsion and compost might try to find a high N liquid fert thats it. If I can get 1/2 of what you got in those pots I'll be happy, Ill be growing Barney Farms LSD and Dutch Passion Durban Poison along with whatever they send as free seeds, from what Ive read they can take nutes so well see.

oh ya +rep


----------



## msgrappling (Jul 4, 2011)

I asked a supply store owner what was the best nutes. He said I'll let you in on a little secret. "They're all the same!" 

You can use anything and it'll work. It's like any food. People can eat anything and live on it. 

Hydroponics is a little different in that they get all their nutes from the water but as long as the nute directions are followed, the type of nute doesn't matter. As long as you don't under or over fertilize, anything will work. 

One thing I learned. remember when you were a kid and peed on the lawn and the grass where you peed died but the grass around it grew like crazy. Same goes for mj. Don't pee directly on it or to close to it. It'll kill em but the plants around the pee area are doing good. Still I will never use urine as a nute again.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 4, 2011)

msgrappling said:


> I asked a supply store owner what was the best nutes. He said I'll let you in on a little secret. "They're all the same!"
> 
> You can use anything and it'll work. It's like any food. People can eat anything and live on it.
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree. It's important that they get all their nutrients, but I've switched nutrient types a bunch of times and it doesn't seem to make a damn bit of difference which kind or what fancy supplementals you use. Canna, humboldt nutrients, botanicare, etc, meh. Don't notice that much of a difference. Just as long as they are getting a bunch of nitrogen at first and a bunch of PK towards the end, they all seem to work just fine. 

If cut out all the fancy shit and am now just using Canna A&B and the cheapest pk booster I can find in the last few weeks and I really can't tell any difference between that and using all ~10 bottles from the full humboldt nutrient line. 

I've come to the conclusion the plants need enough nutrients not to develop deficiencies, and that's it. 

Save your money that you were going to use to buy a shit ton of fancy nutrients and use it to get things like AC, dehumidifiers, and Co2 or better genetics. Those things are all far more important than high nutrients.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Im not one for using a lot of Nutes- however indoor or outdoor(pots) I will always always use pk13/14 as a booster- I have done tests side by side and the ladys that are given Pk13/14 fatten up almost instantly compared to the ladys without it. So why would one not want to use it? 

All i use is a basic Veg and Bloom nute. Ph the Water and bit of PK nearer the end and Happy daze! 

You do need to feed the PK at the right time so depends on the pheno. 

Pretty much anyone can grow monsters like that, 6months VEG time is the nail on the head.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Pukka grow tho and has takenme all morning to read. UK Grower Peace!


----------



## sso (Jul 4, 2011)

i just use good black fluffy soil, barely fert because of that,usually aquariumwater,sometimes 20/20/20 ferts(rare)

container size,well you want similar size container to topgreen,in ideal conditions and full light hittin all green,

so ,indoors you can get away with less,normally, i personally,havent gone over 5gal,usually at 3..(600w hps 4-6 plants)


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jul 6, 2011)

always wondered why they call cannabis weed. it does grow as easy in the right conditions as a weed. but it clearly grows as tall as a large bush or small tree. idk food for thought. now on to FDD HOLY SHIT! these TREES r fkn monsters and ill take your word over all others in believing "ITS ALL BULLSHIT" im goin stupid simple with my grows feeding what they need not what i want them to have. fuck what anybody says. you can grow in MG and you dont need to spend 500 bucks on nutes to get thru a full grow and harvest. thanx alot FDD much friggin respect!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2011)

glad i could help. 



not sure if i bumped this here or not ... 


[video=youtube;VTNiul6VYFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTNiul6VYFI[/video]


----------



## loprofile (Jul 7, 2011)

That video is redonkulous. Much respect. What about security for a garden that size? If the wrong people find something like that it could get messy.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 7, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> glad i could help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is fucking amazing  well done


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry bro, but fdd dont reply about his soil mixes and what not... and if he does, he will tell you it has cat poop in it... trust me, i already asked bro






WeedFreak78 said:


> fdd you rock! Ive been looking at 15/25/35+ gal totes, what soil to use,nute options....BULLSH*T!! I'm getting some 5gal Homer buckets, soil(not MG-phuck monsanto! any suggestions?),perlite and I already have fish emulsion and compost might try to find a high N liquid fert thats it. If I can get 1/2 of what you got in those pots I'll be happy, Ill be growing Barney Farms LSD and Dutch Passion Durban Poison along with whatever they send as free seeds, from what Ive read they can take nutes so well see.
> 
> oh ya +rep


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 7, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> always wondered why they call cannabis weed. it does grow as easy in the right conditions as a weed. but it clearly grows as tall as a large bush or small tree. idk food for thought. now on to FDD HOLY SHIT! these TREES r fkn monsters and ill take your word over all others in believing "ITS ALL BULLSHIT" im goin stupid simple with my grows feeding what they need not what i want them to have. fuck what anybody says. you can grow in MG and you dont need to spend 500 bucks on nutes to get thru a full grow and harvest. thanx alot FDD much friggin respect!


Find a big weed and feed it cannabis nutrients and then you'll see it. I had a weed that normally gets 1-2 feet tall get 8' tall because it was getting consistent water and nutrient run off. It's not a weed, but it does grow like one.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 7, 2011)

WeedFreak78 said:


> fdd you rock! Ive been looking at 15/25/35+ gal totes, what soil to use,nute options....BULLSH*T!! I'm getting some 5gal Homer buckets, soil(not MG-phuck monsanto! any suggestions?),perlite and I already have fish emulsion and compost might try to find a high N liquid fert thats it. If I can get 1/2 of what you got in those pots I'll be happy, Ill be growing Barney Farms LSD and Dutch Passion Durban Poison along with whatever they send as free seeds, from what Ive read they can take nutes so well see.
> 
> oh ya +rep


container size does make a big difference. Sure, you can maximize the size of a plant in a small container, but it's much more difficult and prone to major health issues. 

Grow a plant with decent soil in a large container and you're likely to get a big plant. The size of your root mass matters very much.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow i just saw that video. How did you find heaven? : )


----------



## Vindicated (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry bro, but fdd dont reply about his soil mixes and what not... and if he does, he will tell you it has cat poop in it... trust me, i already asked bro


lol, I guess he doesn't like you. Check on page four for post #35 and #37.  He uses a mix of Miracle Grow and FoxFarm. For nutrients he uses brand called Metanaturals. The NPK is 16-0-0 for the veg formula and 1-5-5 for the flower formula. 

For containers I think I heard him say he uses three gallons, but I've seen a few different sizes in the background of his pics. 

Link: https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/24703-its-all-bullsh-t-4.html#post255738


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry bro, but fdd dont reply about his soil mixes and what not... and if he does, he will tell you it has cat poop in it... trust me, i already asked bro



you asked me what was in a particular pot, i told you. and yes, my cat did poop in it.


----------



## Vindicated (Jul 7, 2011)

hahahahaha. lol.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 7, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Wow i just saw that video. How did you find heaven? : )


Just take highway 101 north and eventually you'll find it.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Just take highway 101 north and eventually you'll find it.


hilarious LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mojosodope (Jul 8, 2011)

hearmenow said:


> Damn, fdd, that's one of the most impressive grows I've seen in a long while. Right up there with the 5' tree growing out of a plastic cup.
> 
> I would love to allow something like that in my backyard but I'd be arrested within a week.


Do you have a link to this 5' tree?? you sparked a bit of inspiration with that comment


----------



## hopeyougotadutch (Jul 8, 2011)

With the BMO, would the SPT make a noticeable difference in the end product, or would I be fine with just the grow and bloom nute? People seem to love the SPT, is why I'm asking.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry bro, but fdd dont reply about his soil mixes and what not... and if he does, he will tell you it has cat poop in it... trust me, i already asked bro


Damn,FDD that cat poop is gonna be stickin on your heel for a loooong time. LoL...keep up the good work,I think im gonna go drop a deuce in my pot now.


----------



## hellabria (Aug 25, 2011)

FDD, read every comment... took forever. But, worth it. 
Having seen endless opinions, EVERYWHERE, I would like yours. 
Couple of questions: (Indoor questions on your "outdoor" thread because, unfortunately, outdoor is not an option for moi)

What lights do you use when you do grow indoors? Something along the lines of T5 flo etc. for veg, and HPS for flower? I assume of course . # of plants vs wattage/# of lights? 

And your preferred potsize from start to finish, indoors? 

I have 1, 3 and 5 gallon pots on standby. May go with 3 gal from start to finish. Not the best transplanter here , yet.

Could just research your other threads and find the answer, possibly- but my eyes are sore . That's for another day. 
So, very much appreciated.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2011)

i'd use the biggest light you can keep cool. as big of pot as you can easily work with as well.


----------



## hellabria (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup, 3 gallon for my next grow, maybe test a couple of 1's. Currently working a Rubbermaid grow.. 
Pretty happy with my lighting choices, limited organic nutes (NITRO), soil etc.

You answered my 1st ever post! (what can I say, I'm a reader) 
Thx


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 25, 2011)

How have I not been here for 64 pages. -_-


----------



## buckyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> How have I not been here for 64 pages. -_-


lol. Me too. Cant believe I missed this one for over 4 years. lol. I guess it's because I only look at the outdoor section. Btw, Fdd, if your're around, so it's reg mir gro, miragle gro organic garden soil, foxfarm's, and plain ole nutes? And what's that stuff in the clear bag? Bark? I'm definitely going with that recipe next year. Cant wait.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> lo.. Me too. Cant believe I missed this one for over 4 years. lol. I guess it's because I only look at the outdoor section. Btw, Fdd, if your're around, so it's reg mir gro, miragle gro organic garden soil, foxfarm's, and plain ole nutes? And what's that stuff in the clear bag? Bark? I'm definitely going with that recipe next year. Cant wait.


it's pretty much whatever you feel works best. i have found, over the years, that "confidence" is the best kept grow secret. 

last year i went to the horse stables and got a load of straw and manure. i tilled all that in. got a little pig/chicken poo as well. not as much as i would have liked to though. i toss all my old stalks and stems and trimmings out there as well. my soil is native clay so i'm trying to add different thing that will help break it up, more then anything. as far as food is concerned i can feed with organic nutes to supplement anything the soil lacks. i am mostly concerned with the texture and consistency of my medium. i want my soil loose enough to allow easy root growth, but firm enough to still hold up the weight of the plants. i've had plants uproot themselves in the past due to loose soil. 

the main thing is is to try to keep it simple.

i went back and looked at my pics. i don't remember what was in that clear bag. i'm sure it wasn't just "bark", though that is what it looks like. maybe it was something i had laying around.


----------



## buckyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's pretty much whatever you feel works best. i have found, over the years, that "confidence" is the best kept grow secret.
> 
> last year i went to the horse stables and got a load of straw and manure. i tilled all that in. got a little pig/chicken poo as well. not as much as i would have liked to though. i toss all my old stalks and stems and trimmings out there as well. my soil is native clay so i'm trying to add different thing that will help break it up, more then anything. as far as food is concerned i can feed with organic nutes to supplement anything the soil lacks. i am mostly concerned with the texture and consistency of my medium. i want my soil loose enough to allow easy root growth, but firm enough to still hold up the weight of the plants. i've had plants uproot themselves in the past due to loose soil.
> 
> ...


K. Thanks. Last year, I got a little anxious. I was using reg mgro by itself, fed a little veggie nutes, then a few weeks later, saw white hairs, dick got hard, fed some bloom booster, and burnt the shit out of my biggest girl. Learned a big lesson there. Cause just 2 years ago, I harvested 12 oz's dried off of one in that same spot, with miracle gro, and some other cheap non nuted soil. Didnt feed it but once. And that was late in flowering. Now I know to just LEAVE THEM BITCHES ALONE!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> K. Thanks. Last year, I got a little anxious. I was using reg mgro by itself, fed a little veggie nutes, then a few weeks later, saw white hairs, dick got hard, hard, fed some bloom booster, and burnt the shit out of my biggest girl. Learned a big lesson there. Cause just 2 years ago, I harvested 12 oz's dried off of one in that same spot, with miracle gro, and some other cheap non nuted soil. Didnt feed it but once. And that was late in flowering. Now I know to just LEAVE THEM BITCHES ALONE!


often, the worst thing you can do to a plant is to try to make it "better".


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 31, 2011)

Whats ups fdd! Just go back from kotton mouth kings hose up sant Rosa man we smoked some bomb nugs went over plans for the after harvest party. Its going to be a lot of fun. Hope ya can make it. I herd the owner of the site might be there!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Whats ups fdd! Just go back from kotton mouth kings hose up sant Rosa man we smoked some bomb nugs went over plans for the after harvest party. Its going to be a lot of fun. Hope ya can make it. I herd the owner of the site might be there!


you were across town and didn't come see me? the kotton mouth kings live here? i'm so out of the loop. party? site owner? what? what?


----------



## Gopedxr (Oct 31, 2011)

Dam you been out of the loop! I am up there twice a month. Ya be sick to catch up sometime!! pot roast i herd is comin to the party


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you were across town and didn't come see me? the kotton mouth kings live here? i'm so out of the loop. party? site owner? what? what?





Gopedxr said:


> Dam you been out of the loop! I am up there twice a month. Ya be sick to catch up sometime!! pot roast i herd is comin to the party


 ..  ya fdd. you should go check out the party and go catch up some


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you were across town and didn't come see me? the kotton mouth kings live here? i'm so out of the loop. party? site owner? what? what?


im saying... what now? hit me up.

is this thread sticky worthy?


----------



## dbkick (Oct 31, 2011)

its not all bullsh*t until you do a side by side, bloom boost one and not the other.jesus this is an old thread :/


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> im saying... what now? hit me up.
> 
> is this thread sticky worthy?


for how old it is, and the info provided, i'd say it's sticky worthy. but then again, it's my thread.


----------



## buckyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

If I can get my plants to look like yours, anything else would just be getting greedy imo. I laughed when that dude said if you boosted them and put them in in some bigger containers, they'd be even bigger. Wtf? He must be smokin blunts like cigarettes. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> If I can get my plants to look like yours, anything else would just be getting greedy imo. I laughed when that dude said if you boosted them and put them in in some bigger containers, they'd be even bigger. Wtf? He must be smokin blunts like cigarettes. lol



get smoked like dat blunt

[video=youtube;_vk4vGu_RvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vk4vGu_RvE[/video]


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> is this thread sticky worthy?


Yes. Plants need enough nutrients to stay in optimal nutritional health, not a bunch of bullshit snake oil.

Fancy elaborate nutrients systems that do not produce a result worth the cost of the products are the single biggest scam in growing. Everyone needs to beware of this.

Too many growers are spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars worth of junk products that can often do more harm than good. Awareness needs to be raised. Because for the most part, it's all bullshit!

This thread is the best discussion of that around. For that reason, sticky!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

done and done. soil for the win


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 31, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> You sold me. No bud candy, no liquid karma, no root riot.
> Good soil and organic nutes.


2/23/11 one of my first posts. First time growing. I sifted through some junk and fade made sense. I liked his style. He has gotten awfully onery since he started this thread but thats expected as you age 

Heres good place for cheap old age nutes
http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/15-135-0.htm

age old home page with lists of stores
http://www.ageoldorganics.com/how-to-purchase-age-old/online-retail-stores/


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> 2/23/11 one of my first posts. First time growing. I sifted through some junk and fade made sense. I liked his style. He has gotten awfully onery since he started this thread but thats expected as you age
> 
> Heres good place for cheap old age nutes
> http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/15-135-0.htm
> ...


i can't wait until i need a cane to walk. i'm gonna wave it at people who get in my way.


----------



## buckyboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like rapper dude smoked a few too many. lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 1, 2011)

whats in the tub fdd?





fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Nov 1, 2011)

Water hyacinth and mosquitos?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2011)

goldfish. they are getting big now. i've been feeding the shit out of them lately. i want to get a few more tubs and connect them together. they make indestructible fish ponds. we tried all different plastic ones in the past and they failed. you can see the rebuilt pond in the beginning of this vid, ...

[video=youtube;VTNiul6VYFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTNiul6VYFI[/video]


----------



## bluetick (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't imagine trimming those things. How do you do it? Those are beautiful as always. Especially the ones to the left of the ladder.


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 2, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> whats in the tub fdd?


deja vu???


----------



## wheezer (Nov 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't wait until i need a cane to walk. I'm gonna wave it at people who get in my way.


hahahahahahahahah!!


----------



## wheezer (Nov 2, 2011)

I think this thread is sticky worthy for sure. I've always thought 99% of the BS sold in "grow shops" was a bunch of crap.Some of it does do some good, but good common plant sense, and keeping it simple is always best.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn, fdd even has bees in his medical garden. Bee sting therapy. 
Anyone ever try it?


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 5, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


Thats it, you`ve TWISTED my arm. I`m definetly gonna do a outdoor grow now. Thats just a monster. I love it.


----------



## VonDank (Nov 5, 2011)

FDD--- Glad to see your still up to your old tricks, Cold as shit up here in CO, Only thing growing outside right now is the barometric pressure . ---- You still blowing glass?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2011)

VonDank said:


> FDD--- Glad to see your still up to your old tricks, Cold as shit up here in CO, Only thing growing outside right now is the barometric pressure . ---- You still blowing glass?


yeah, i blew glass all day yesterday.


----------



## sonar (Nov 10, 2011)

For some reason I pictured you being older than the person in that picture.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2011)

sonar said:


> For some reason I pictured you being older than the person in that picture.


 fdd doesn't look like anything I pictured him too be. he threw me off with the one pic of him kneeling by his outdoor plant. he was skinny in that pic and had "young boy" shoes on, like Vans or something, lol. didn't see a face till stickam.


edit.. lol, talking about the pic, it's a few posts above I guess he wasn't wearing vans, just slippers and a starter sweats


----------



## vitobud (Nov 11, 2011)

Spot on.I've been involved with this plant of the "GODS" for over 30 yrs(yikes).They are a hardy plant that doesn't need any of the bullshit boosters bloomers ect.This is misinformation-designed to relieve you of you're hard earned.Start with good genetic stock and "KISS",Keep It Simple Stupid.
Plenty of light,water and a good basic (cheap) nutrient (not to much).Most nutes that are designed for growing vegies are perfectly fine and way cheaper than all this bogus bullshit.
You'll end up with plants that are easy and cheap to grow and they'll smoke up beautifully!


----------



## markaic (Nov 13, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me the best grow advice ever way way WAY back in the day, 3 magic words: LET IT GROW! Thats all there is to it folks.


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Nov 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> like i need more root mass. where would i put it?
> 
> pfffsssttttt!!!!!!!!! bullshit!!


Calling something bullshit doesn't make it such. Neither does getting great results without it. I completely agree that genetics are very important. What's more important, however, is light. You are growing outside. Some in pots, some not. Plants in the ground obviously don't need shit so long as you can either water them regularly or train the roots to go deep enough in case of drought. Even potted plants are going to be much bigger outside obviously. One, they grow for months longer than indoor plants. Two, they have the fucking sun, which no light bulb can recreate. 

The point being made here over and over is that a lot of these products are super beneficial for indoor operations. Responding to a scientific claim with "bullshit" isn't some old school keep-it-simple wisdom. When you are growing inside, you are inherently going to need to account for the lack of truly adequate light as much as you possibly can (since we can never really recreate the spectrum of the sun artificially). This is why things like mychorhizae and amino acids are beneficial and worth the money. I'll agree with you that a lot of companies out there have several products that are bullshit. But to dismiss all products on the market because you have huge plants outside is just absurd. When you produce a lb/m like some of the DWC setups i've seen, using organic soil and veg/bloom nutes only under the same wattage HPS then you can say it's all bullshit. You even use soil with time release chem nutes and some with mychorihzae as well. 

Overall man the simple facts are that a good deal of these products have been tested using clones under the same lighting and conditions, and shown significantly improved results. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water just because the river can be bathed in too.

Edit: All that said, no animosity intended. Those are really awesome plants. Wish my backyard could be put to use like that.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

Bullshit, its all bullshit



friendlyfarmer said:


> Calling something bullshit doesn't make it such. Neither does getting great results without it. I completely agree that genetics are very important. What's more important, however, is light. You are growing outside. Some in pots, some not. Plants in the ground obviously don't need shit so long as you can either water them regularly or train the roots to go deep enough in case of drought. Even potted plants are going to be much bigger outside obviously. One, they grow for months longer than indoor plants. Two, they have the fucking sun, which no light bulb can recreate.
> 
> The point being made here over and over is that a lot of these products are super beneficial for indoor operations. Responding to a scientific claim with "bullshit" isn't some old school keep-it-simple wisdom. When you are growing inside, you are inherently going to need to account for the lack of truly adequate light as much as you possibly can (since we can never really recreate the spectrum of the sun artificially). This is why things like mychorhizae and amino acids are beneficial and worth the money. I'll agree with you that a lot of companies out there have several products that are bullshit. But to dismiss all products on the market because you have huge plants outside is just absurd. When you produce a lb/m like some of the DWC setups i've seen, using organic soil and veg/bloom nutes only under the same wattage HPS then you can say it's all bullshit. You even use soil with time release chem nutes and some with mychorihzae as well.
> 
> Overall man the simple facts are that a good deal of these products have been tested using clones under the same lighting and conditions, and shown significantly improved results. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water just because the river can be bathed in too.


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Nov 14, 2011)

it is all bullshit learned that a long time ago minimal fertilizer and a little mollasses keep it organic and you will have good stuff always flush and have never had a problem grown beautiful plants have had better bagseed than most peoples strand name..beautiful purple and red tones with spicy and citrusy taste dont get me wrong growing with good genes are great but definatly not necessary if ur trying to grow on a budget neither are all those additives and specialty fertilizers....btw nice plants


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 14, 2011)

friendlyfarmer said:


> The point being made here over and over is that a lot of these products are super beneficial for indoor operations. Responding to a scientific claim with "bullshit" isn't some old school keep-it-simple wisdom. When you are growing inside, you are inherently going to need to account for the lack of truly adequate light as much as you possibly can (since we can never really recreate the spectrum of the sun artificially). This is why things like mychorhizae and amino acids are beneficial and worth the money.


You can't make up for a lack of light with nutrients. I use mychorhizae, but not the crap they sell in hydro stores for $80 a tiny jar. Most of the benefitcial microorganizms in those are more beneficial for trees than for a plant w/ a 3 month life cycle. 

I use this. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_043V003342823000P?vName=Lawn%20&%20Garden&cName=OutdoorTools&Supplies&sName=Fertilizers&sid=KDx20070926x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=043V003342823000P

It costs about $20 and lasts me a year of indoor growing in a pretty decent size room. I buy a bag of it for outdoor too. The difference between that and the stuff that costs $80 for an ounce of it is marginal at best. Certainly not worth the cost. 

As far as amino acids, I call bullshit on those. My plants stay perfectly healthy without them. Why do I need more nutrients when they are already healthy? If there is a deficiency somewhere, I address that deficiency. But just using A and B my plants stay healthy. 

Keep your temperature steady, light good, enough nutrients that the plants don't develop deficiencies, CO2 high, branches braced, keep the bugs outs, and humidity low. Do that and you'll grow great bud. Craptastic snake oil will not help, those things will.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2011)

what's that smell?


----------



## 420johnny (Nov 15, 2011)

FDD why dont you do a side by side of one plant with all the additives people 'SWEAR BY' and the other with your method.

Exact same clones off the same plant , same size pot, same soil, same watering /feeding schedule except one of them gets all the little bullshitty additives and the other gets your method. 

I'm not saying either will be better, i really love your keep it simple methodology and believe that simple is the best way. Just want to see the people who swear by all the additives and fancy nutrients to crap bricks when they see the results.

By the way, if you connect your fish pond to a grow bed (like hydroponics) and have it flood and drain or a similar hydro method you'll be surprised with the results. It's 100% organic as well as any nutrients or additives you add will kill the fish. the fish make more than enough nutrients. It'll be the tastiest buds you've ever smoked, trust me. Read: Aquaponics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2011)

420johnny said:


> FDD why dont you do a side by side of one plant with all the additives people 'SWEAR BY' and the other with your method.
> 
> Exact same clones off the same plant , same size pot, same soil, same watering /feeding schedule except one of them gets all the little bullshitty additives and the other gets your method.
> 
> ...


i do this without any tests. what's left to prove?


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 15, 2011)

420johnny said:


> FDD why dont you do a side by side of one plant with all the additives people 'SWEAR BY' and the other with your method.
> 
> Exact same clones off the same plant , same size pot, same soil, same watering /feeding schedule except one of them gets all the little bullshitty additives and the other gets your method.
> 
> I'm not saying either will be better, i really love your keep it simple methodology and believe that simple is the best way. Just want to see the people who swear by all the additives and fancy nutrients to crap bricks when they see the results.


When I first started doing hydro I used the full line of humboldt nutrients. I used ProZyme, humboldt roots, myco madness, hum-bolt, flavorful, their nitrogen booster, pk booster, honey es, etc. It resulted in decent bud. 

Then one cycle I decided to skip all that and just use A+B, pk 13-14, and molasses from the grocery store. Then I used the extra money I saved from not buying all that crap to upgrade my environmental controls. I yielded more with better quality bud. That was all the testing I needed. 

As long as plants are healthy, they really don't need a bunch of extra crap.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 15, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> When I first started doing hydro I used the full line of humboldt nutrients. I used ProZyme, humboldt roots, myco madness, hum-bolt, flavorful, their nitrogen booster, pk booster, honey es, etc. It resulted in decent bud.
> 
> Then one cycle I decided to skip all that and just use A+B, pk 13-14, and molasses from the grocery store. Then I used the extra money I saved from not buying all that crap to upgrade my environmental controls. I yielded more with better quality bud. That was all the testing I needed.
> 
> As long as plants are healthy, they really don't need a bunch of extra crap.


Daaaaaan!! what's up bro? been missin your garden pics....


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 16, 2011)

wheezer said:


> Daaaaaan!! what's up bro? been missin your garden pics....


Yeah, sorry about that. I kinda flaked on my thread half way through. Still trimmin it all up now. Got lots and lots of yummy lemon thai kush, The c99 turned out pretty decent. The grapefruit went full on hermie on me and I ended up yanking the whole thing. I got crazy leaf blight when I failed to correctly ID until it was too late and it totally crippled my harvest. 

I'm in the process of tearing down the old ghetto greenhouse now and about to replace it with a legit sealed greenhouse.


----------



## jyermum (Nov 16, 2011)

Lemon Thai Kush sounds like a wet dream.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 16, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Lemon Thai Kush sounds like a wet dream.


It is. There really isn't anything else like it. It's unmistakable.


----------



## Gopedxr (Nov 18, 2011)

That sounds terrific! Hope your goin to the party wouldent be the same with out dan kone him self! haha I guess wheezer had a good turn out and most of us this year! Cheers!


----------



## snowdog203 (Nov 18, 2011)

High ku Bee Q 
Just to let you know.
The trunk dude, let it dry out.
And use it in your smoker.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fdd doesn't look like anything I pictured him too be. he threw me off with the one pic of him kneeling by his outdoor plant. he was skinny in that pic and had "young boy" shoes on, like Vans or something, lol. didn't see a face till stickam.
> 
> 
> edit.. lol, talking about the pic, it's a few posts above I guess he wasn't wearing vans, just slippers and a starter sweats


You saw fdd on stickam??? Hahaha how'd you know it was him?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> You saw fdd on stickam??? Hahaha how'd you know it was him?


he made a stickam acct for blowing glass and linked it to a thread he made. he still does the stickam thing, I think he was actually on this morning blowing glass. he still has the link floating around somewhere.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 19, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> That sounds terrific! Hope your goin to the party wouldent be the same with out dan kone him self! haha I guess wheezer had a good turn out and most of us this year! Cheers!


I'll try to make it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> You saw fdd on stickam??? Hahaha how'd you know it was him?



 - http://www.stickam.com/faded_glassworks

i usually have the camera on when i'm into a long session.


----------



## kevin (Nov 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars. it's all bullshit. this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


after buying into all the bullshit i'm back to the basics and my plants are loving me for it.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 20, 2011)

It took me a few years, but I agree. It's MOSTLY BS. 

This grow (HPA /LPA/Soil in APs) I went with all DM Gold Nutes and additives. I only have one complaint- $$$$. Thankfully, I came across a reply in a DIY Nute forum that opened my eyes. Basically, he said there isn't a whole lot of difference in grow and bloom nutes, plants will take what they need and leave the rest, and, that ambient temps/humidity have a lot to do with the ratios. So, I bought 4 liter jug of* DM ONE*- Grow, and a liter of* DM Potash+*, which contains P + K + micro nutes: Boron, Copper, Manganese and Zinc. This will be added to ONE Grow during flower. Amounts to be adjusted based on where in bud development. Pretty simple. *WINNING*


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 20, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> container size does make a big difference. Sure, you can maximize the size of a plant in a small container, but it's much more difficult and prone to major health issues.
> 
> Grow a plant with decent soil in a large container and you're likely to get a big plant. The size of your root mass matters very much.


It certainly matters in soil, but check this out. I started this clone in a Sunleaves Super Starter cube in a DIY bubbler. I moved it into my HPA rig too soon and stunted the root growth to the tiny threads you will see in the photos. And yet somehow, it has grown to over a foot. Early this week I moved it back to the bubbler, to no result other than it has filled in a lot since taking this pic Tuesday. It blows my mind:


----------



## doser (Nov 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm glad this thread didn't just disappear into the archives.


From your lips to God's ears ....................or in this case....a bunch of potheads!!
Good advice , for the most part....minus the organic nonsense


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

doser said:


> ..minus the organic nonsense


#GTFO imo !


----------



## watchthethrone (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm jealous. I can't wait until the summer so I can grow outdoors and not have to worry about lighting and shit


----------



## buckyboy (Nov 29, 2011)

Been calling around looking for metanaturals nitrogen and phosperous and they keep telling me they ddont carry it anymore. Darnit.


----------



## buckyboy (Nov 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i used 1 part of each soil and 1 part perlite. i had 3 soil types so 25% perlite. hope this helps.


Did you just mix them all together, or did you layer it a certain way? I plan on using my old miracle gro soil in last years holes for the starter cups, mixing the old soil with some new mg soil for the 1 gallon and 3 gallon buckets(may add a little perlite), and then using your mix(might substitute fox farms with kellog patio plus) for the HUGE holes I've dug for late veggie/flowering stage. Going cheap this year. See what I can yield without spending my cash on "bullshit".


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive been looking for myco in the walmart/homepot/truvalue in town. They dont have anything and I have not checked Kmart. Might have to wait till spring or see if they can order some though.

Nice find!!! for all us KISS and KICS (cheap) growers.



Dan Kone said:


> You can't make up for a lack of light with nutrients. I use mychorhizae, but not the crap they sell in hydro stores for $80 a tiny jar. Most of the benefitcial microorganizms in those are more beneficial for trees than for a plant w/ a 3 month life cycle.
> 
> I use this. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_043V003342823000P?vName=Lawn & Garden&cName=OutdoorTools&Supplies&sName=Fertilizers&sid=KDx20070926x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=043V003342823000P
> 
> ...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

doser said:


> Good advice , for the most part....minus the organic nonsense


You cannot drop a stinker like that and walk away, we all know you did it, fess up and tell us why.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> Been calling around looking for metanaturals nitrogen and phosperous and they keep telling me they ddont carry it anymore. Darnit.


metanaturals quit making the grow formula for some reason. i have since switched to "Age Old Grow and Bloom" formulas. 





buckyboy said:


> Did you just mix them all together, or did you layer it a certain way? I plan on using my old miracle gro soil in last years holes for the starter cups, mixing the old soil with some new mg soil for the 1 gallon and 3 gallon buckets(may add a little perlite), and then using your mix(might substitute fox farms with kellog patio plus) for the HUGE holes I've dug for late veggie/flowering stage. Going cheap this year. See what I can yield without spending my cash on "bullshit".


i mix it all together.


----------



## buckyboy (Nov 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> metanaturals quit making the grow formula for some reason. i have since switched to "Age Old Grow and Bloom" formulas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks. And I meant, I'm going "cheaper" next year. I always grow cheap. lol. And one more thing, I've heard you really dont have to give miracle gro soil any nutes at all. I guess when you mix it with other soils, there's not as many of those miracle nutes in it. Last year, I only used mg soil alone on one, fed it some flower nutes when I saw hairs, and it burned the shit out of it. lol Gonna mix it with some non nuted stuff next time. Still gonna try one with just mg though. Only gonna give it water when very dry. See how that works out. 
.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Heres good place for cheap old age nutes
http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/15-135-0.htm

age old home page with lists of stores
http://www.ageoldorganics.com/how-to...retail-stores/


----------



## buckyboy (Nov 29, 2011)

kanekanekane said:


> what ratio of soils and perlite do you use?


Also, Fdd, did you start your seeds in that mix?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> Also, Fdd, did you start your seeds in that mix?



i usually start my seeds in a quality potting mix. happy frog or something.


----------



## buckyboy (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd have to drive all the way downtown to the hydro store get happy frog(12$)(1 hr drive = 25 $ worth of gas). Think I'll give the mg seed starter a try this year. lol. Better yet, I might just go with my leftover mg from last year. Some of the holes are still half full. lol. Hopefully not many nutes left in it. If any at all. Dont wont to burn my babies. Cant wait until March. Going for a couple of lbs. Only got 8 ozs this year, and I'm already gettin low. lol


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Dec 2, 2011)

hi fdd2blk

i was wondering if you used worm castings and what your thoughts are on that topic


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2011)

Marijuana for Athletes said:


> hi fdd2blk
> 
> i was wondering if you used worm castings and what your thoughts are on that topic


i've never used them.


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Dec 2, 2011)

tx for the fast reply


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2011)

Marijuana for Athletes said:


> tx for the fast reply


i wish it could have been more helpful.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2011)

* General
*	L - Glutamic Acid & L - Aspartic Acid, by transamination give rise to the rest of the amino acids.
*	L - Proline & Hydroxy Proline act mainly on the hydric balance of the plant strengthening the cellular walls in such a way that they increase resistance to unfavourable climatic conditions.
*	L - Alanine, L - Valine & L - Leucine improve quality of fruits.
*	L - Histidine helps in proper ripening of fruits.
I'm just saying....


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 6, 2011)

O.G. Kush no F'ing boosters, no F'ing transplant.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 7, 2011)

Sure Shot said:


> View attachment 1922116
> 
> O.G. Kush no F'ing boosters, no F'ing transplant.


What size pot is that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2011)

Sure Shot said:


> View attachment 1922116
> 
> O.G. Kush no F'ing boosters, no F'ing transplant.



fuck yeah!!


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 7, 2011)

Joedank said:


> * General
> *	L - Glutamic Acid & L - Aspartic Acid, by transamination give rise to the rest of the amino acids.
> *	L - Proline & Hydroxy Proline act mainly on the hydric balance of the plant strengthening the cellular walls in such a way that they increase resistance to unfavourable climatic conditions.
> *	L - Alanine, L - Valine & L - Leucine improve quality of fruits.
> ...


 The plant can produce all the aminos and such it needs itself, wasn't aware roots could absorb complex proteins anyways?


----------



## Tonedef1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Beast ass grows fdd and sure shot. Organic all the way!


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 7, 2011)

fdd i love your style of growing, its all bullshit and i completely agree. Although thinking that you are doing everything 100% correctly and efficient would be a mistake. I think you should look into compost teas, specifically worm casting teas. They are high in microbial life,worm castings more bacterial and compost is more fungal, and bacterial microbial populations are better for plants most like cannabis (vegetables and annuals). I would look into these teas as they feed not only the plant but the microbes in the soil that live in conjunction and most likely symbiotically with the plant. With what your doing I can only imagine what you would be able to produce utilizing aerated compost teas.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> fdd i love your style of growing, its all bullshit and i completely agree. Although thinking that you are doing everything 100% correctly and efficient would be a mistake. I think you should look into compost teas, specifically worm casting teas. They are high in microbial life,worm castings more bacterial and compost is more fungal, and bacterial microbial populations are better for plants most like cannabis (vegetables and annuals). I would look into these teas as they feed not only the plant but the microbes in the soil that live in conjunction and most likely symbiotically with the plant. With what your doing I can only imagine what you would be able to produce utilizing aerated compost teas.


i have been trying to LIMIT my growth for the past 3 years. i have no idea why i would want or need to do any better.

there comes a point where you can simply sit back and put your feet up. that's when i go fishing.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 7, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have been trying to LIMIT my growth for the past 3 years. i have no idea why i would want or need to do any better.
> 
> there comes a point where you can simply sit back and put your feet up. that's when i go fishing.


i saw the guages in your boat................do mine next?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 8, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Check out my grow, 3 month old about 7ft tall, and I grow it with 6 cfls in my bedroom ceiling. I just water it with snow water whenever I feel like it.


this niggas 10 foot tall stick is some funny shit.. how many watts do you got on it like 50? how many pounds u shooting for ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i saw the guages in your boat................do mine next?


wait until you see my new carpet. i've got tools all over my driveway right now. i'm going over the whole boat from end to end at this point.


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have been trying to LIMIT my growth for the past 3 years. i have no idea why i would want or need to do any better.
> 
> there comes a point where you can simply sit back and put your feet up. that's when i go fishing.


Hm, how much did you yield with that big girl from the start of the forum? You know it is not always about just doing necessarily a bigger yield or more resin production that improves your growing. Sure you can grow your plants great and big and keep on doing the same thing, but that is in effect monoculture. Now the thing with monoculture is that you create a perfect environment for pests. While cannabis has a relatively low amount of pest problems, they are not impervious to everything. So even though you are growing great plants _right now_ I think you should look down the road a little bit. Just trying to be helpful here. By limit growth you mean your yield? Or height of plant? THC or CBD levels? You know that genetics can solve the majority of those problems, or simple training for the height problem. I know that there is always room for improvement, I can't fathom how you could disagree with that. Maybe fishing is your main hobby, and worm castings would actually feed that hobby as well! Its all about sustainability...


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 8, 2011)

Yea Fade

Just think how bodacious your buds would be if if you looked down the road a little bit.

Time to wake up and smell the salt in the gitzit


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 8, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> Hm, how much did you yield with that big girl from the start of the forum? You know it is not always about just doing necessarily a bigger yield or more resin production that improves your growing. Sure you can grow your plants great and big and keep on doing the same thing, but that is in effect monoculture. Now the thing with monoculture is that you create a perfect environment for pests. While cannabis has a relatively low amount of pest problems, they are not impervious to everything. So even though you are growing great plants _right now_ I think you should look down the road a little bit. Just trying to be helpful here. By limit growth you mean your yield? Or height of plant? THC or CBD levels? You know that genetics can solve the majority of those problems, or simple training for the height problem. I know that there is always room for improvement, I can't fathom how you could disagree with that. Maybe fishing is your main hobby, and worm castings would actually feed that hobby as well! Its all about sustainability...


Why would he want to fix a system that isn't broken? His plants don't look malnourished, no reason to further fertilize. Why would worm castings or any other fertilizers give plants that are already in good nutritional health more resin production?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> Hm, how much did you yield with that big girl from the start of the forum? You know it is not always about just doing necessarily a bigger yield or more resin production that improves your growing. Sure you can grow your plants great and big and keep on doing the same thing, but that is in effect monoculture. Now the thing with monoculture is that you create a perfect environment for pests. While cannabis has a relatively low amount of pest problems, they are not impervious to everything. So even though you are growing great plants _right now_ I think you should look down the road a little bit. Just trying to be helpful here. By limit growth you mean your yield? Or height of plant? THC or CBD levels? You know that genetics can solve the majority of those problems, or simple training for the height problem. I know that there is always room for improvement, I can't fathom how you could disagree with that. Maybe fishing is your main hobby, and worm castings would actually feed that hobby as well! Its all about sustainability...




oh, you're one of _those_ people.


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 8, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Why would he want to fix a system that isn't broken? His plants don't look malnourished, no reason to further fertilize. Why would worm castings or any other fertilizers give plants that are already in good nutritional health more resin production?


1. I am not saying his system is broken.
2. He would be feeding the beneficial microbes in his soil.
3. I never said castings or fertilizer would increase resin production; I was referring that most of the attributes people give to their fertilizers, is actually all breeding. So to limit growth he could use a strain that limited whatever he was trying to limit. Resin production, height of plant, branching, yield, etc. This is all strain dependent

What the casting teas do is feed the soil. Instead of a bunch of botrytis living in the area, it will have to compete with the microbes that live there. Just one example of how beneficial these teas are. 

Well, with all that said, I now invite the people who disagree with me to be vain. FDD grows 100% perfect plants. There is nothing he can do to improve any aspect of his hobby. Are you glad you hit that wall? I don't think you could ever actually have a problem with your plants, because your ways are so perfect. Anybody that wants to get into growing, buy exactly what fdd has and you will get the same exact results! Growing plants can be *perfected*, and the key is all right here!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> 1. I am not saying his system is broken.
> 2. He would be feeding the beneficial microbes in his soil.
> 3. I never said castings or fertilizer would increase resin production; I was referring that most of the attributes people give to their fertilizers, is actually all breeding. So to limit growth he could use a strain that limited whatever he was trying to limit. Resin production, height of plant, branching, yield, etc. This is all strain dependent
> 
> ...


i have hit NO wall, i am in my happy place.  

I am happy with MY garden. it is MY garden to do with as I desire. i chose to come here to share MY results. what you do with those results is simply up to YOU. i have never claimed to be anything other then ME. 

why is it so important for YOU to improve MY garden?


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 8, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> 1. I am not saying his system is broken.


So then why fix it?



> 2. He would be feeding the beneficial microbes in his soil.


If his plants are already healthy, why keep adding stuff?



> What the casting teas do is feed the soil. Instead of a bunch of botrytis living in the area, it will have to compete with the microbes that live there. Just one example of how beneficial these teas are.


I'm aware of what they do. I use them. But if he doesn't have botrytis living in his soil, then isn't that fixing a problem that doesn't exist?



> Well, with all that said, I now invite the people who disagree with me to be vain.


Says the guy trying to fix something that doesn't need fixing because he considers his own system to be "the way it's done".



> FDD grows 100% perfect plants. There is nothing he can do to improve any aspect of his hobby


Improving your grow isn't about how much stuff you can poor into your soil necessarily. There are still always things you can do to make your grow better. Growing good bud isn't just about what you feed your plants.

Sure, he could spend more money on soil additives, but besides fixing problems that don't exist, what is that really going to do to make it "better"? 

The idea that you can take perfectly healthy plants and make them even more healthy by adding more stuff to the soil is flawed logic. If you're body is protein deficient, you can eat a steak and replenish your bodies protein supply. But if you eat 30 steaks that's not going to give you more of a health benefit than eating one steak. You need a certain amount of protein and that's it. Same with plants. If your plants already have the necessary amount of nutrients they need they don't become more healthy by adding stuff. Worm castings won't kill a bacteria that already doesn't exist. 

At a certain point all you're doing is wasting money. If your plants are healthy doing what you're already doing you're not going to make them more healthy by adding more stuff. 



> Are you glad you hit that wall?


What about his grow leads you to believe he's hit a wall due to lack of soil amending? 

This is the mentality that makes this thread necessary. The idea that you can always make your grow better if you keep adding more and more crap to it is just a myth creating by people who want to sell you more products. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying worm castings never provide a benefit. I'm saying don't buy more crap than you need. If your plants are in ideal health without them, spending more money on stuff to dump into your soil isn't going to make them more healthy.

Growing is about making plants as happy as possible. If they need worm castings or some nutrient to be happy, then give it to them. If your plants are already happy then just kick back and let them be happy.


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry I came here to give some suggestions, but all I got was a bunch of vain feedback. Please don't twist my words any more that you have.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

well dont do it in the way u did
or say it in the way u did


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 8, 2011)

So right fdd!


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 9, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> Sorry I came here to give some suggestions, but all I got was a bunch of vain feedback. Please don't twist my words any more that you have.


No need to be sorry. Your opinion is just as valid as anyone elses. Not trying to hate on you. I'm not saying you don't know what you're doing or anything. I'm sure you've got your own system that works great for you. Much of what you're describing I do as well, so the point wasn't that the way you do things is necessarily wrong.

I was just trying to address the tendency a lot of people have to keep tinkering with something that is working fine and the myth that things always can be made better by throwing down more money on another fertilizer/nutrient/additive/hydro product. It just doesn't work that way. 

Once you've got a soil or nutrient mix to the point where plants are healthy, it's best to focus on improving other variables in your grow. Plant nutrition is only one part of growing out of many. Advertising drills it into our heads that it's the most important thing, but it's really not. Once your plants are in nutritional good health consistently, you're better off looking for other things to improve.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 9, 2011)

jewgrow....................when i plant outside i dig a hole i bust the dirt up w my shovel i push the dirt back in plant my clone and walk away till the middle of july when i pour a gallon of miracle grow water around it pull a few weeds and walk away again i come back and pick before duck season................nuthin to it..............i read this thread while back and i kinda thought simplicity was the point..........making suggestions to a guy growing plants the size of a house seems kind of vain to me.........but i could have it all wrong


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 9, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> Once you've got a soil or nutrient mix to the point where plants are healthy, it's best to focus on improving other variables in your grow. Plant nutrition is only one part of growing out of many. Advertising drills it into our heads that it's the most important thing, but it's really not. Once your plants are in nutritional good health consistently, you're better off looking for other things to improve.


This is exactly the point what I am trying to get across. You are debating facts that I already agree with, maybe I am not being clear enough. The teas would not necessarily mean costing more money. Worm castings are quite sustainable. You run them with your trash. I am not saying his plant nutrition is insufficient; quite the contrary. But with any monoculture, problems will arise one day. And taking some avoidance now will pay for countless hours wasted later. Most of the people here are all for organics, and truly, why bother throwing in an 'organic' fertilizer at all if you want the garden to be natural. At that rate, why not just use chemical fertilizers. Life is a system, just like growing is a system. It needs something to sustain it, and the worst thing to use is money.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> This is exactly the point what I am trying to get across. You are debating facts that I already agree with, maybe I am not being clear enough. The teas would not necessarily mean costing more money. Worm castings are quite sustainable. You run them with your trash. I am not saying his plant nutrition is insufficient; quite the contrary. But with any monoculture, problems will arise one day. And taking some avoidance now will pay for countless hours wasted later. Most of the people here are all for organics, and truly, why bother throwing in an 'organic' fertilizer at all if you want the garden to be natural. At that rate, why not just use chemical fertilizers. Life is a system, just like growing is a system. It needs something to sustain it, and the worst thing to use is money.




you are arguing with someone else about MY garden, still.

pretty funny stuff.


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 10, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you are arguing with someone else about MY garden, still.
> 
> pretty funny stuff.


Using your garden as an example, yes. If you don't want to exchange ideas in a forum about your garden, then don't post about your garden....a lot of people are looking up to you as if your garden is perfect, and you are not disapproving that idea when you should be. There is always, always, always better. I really don't care if you listen to me, you obviously do not need to. But don't give out the idea that it is a one two process, pour in some fertilizer and go. There is much more to it than that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> Using your garden as an example, yes. If you don't want to exchange ideas in a forum about your garden, then don't post about your garden....a lot of people are looking up to you as if your garden is perfect, and you are not disapproving that idea when you should be. There is always, always, always better. I really don't care if you listen to me, you obviously do not need to. But don't give out the idea that it is a one two process, pour in some fertilizer and go. There is much more to it than that.


you should start a thread.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 11, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> But don't give out the idea that it is a one two process, pour in some fertilizer and go. There is much more to it than that.


Sure, but growing is a lot more than just what you're feeding your plants. Sure, that's a part of it, but IMO it's a very small part. You can grow damn good bud with a very basic uncomplicated nutrient system.


----------



## dirrtyd (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Dan how did the Azos work out let me know. dirrtyd


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 11, 2011)

dirrtyd said:


> Hey Dan how did the Azos work out let me know. dirrtyd


It seemed to work out pretty good. All plants got at least 15 feet even with the blight epidemic. I've actually given plants slight nutrient burn and nitrogen overdoes before. I didn't even know that was a possibility with biologicials that have no n-p-k content out of the package. So it's definitely strong stuff. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Sure Shot (Dec 12, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> What size pot is that?





fdd2blk said:


> fuck yeah!!





Tonedef1 said:


> Beast ass grows fdd and sure shot. Organic all the way!


Thank You very much!
The pot is 9" tall, and 7" wide @ top.
This is some Pre-98 Bubba Kush just pulled off the branch.
Ridiculously flavorful flame!


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 12, 2011)

jewgrow said:


> > > What the casting teas do is feed the soil. Instead of a bunch of botrytis living in the area. Well, with all that said, I now invite the people who disagree with me
> >
> >
> > What are you talking about? What the hell has worm castings got to do with mold? High rh gives you botrytis.


----------



## KingleyPappageorgio (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't realize you could cross MJ with a redwood. Good job.


----------



## jewgrow (Dec 12, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> jewgrow said:
> 
> 
> > > What are you talking about? What the hell has worm castings got to do with mold? High rh gives you botrytis.
> ...


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 13, 2011)

Trust me, his soil already has shit tons of beneficial microbes. The only reason why you would NEED to add more is if you're killing a shit ton of them off over ferting with your chemical additives. Which, if you read from the start of the article, he is not. Learn a lesson from this thread, less is more! It's true with weed, and almost everything else in life. That's why weed goes so great with everything else!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2011)

here is my garden as of right now. we've had rain maybe 3 times since i have harvested. i hope to get another load of pig/chicken/horse manure sometime between now and spring. i'm trying to find some now so it can do it's thing all winter. if anything i should at least run out there and turn my soil. 



i don't know much about growing so i don't really know if this means anything. it looks "healthy" to me though, ...


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> here is my garden as of right now. we've had rain maybe 3 times since i have harvested. i hope to get another load of pig/chicken/horse manure sometime between now and spring. i'm trying to find some now so it can do it's thing all winter. if anything i should at least run out there and turn my soil.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know much about growing so i don't really know if this means anything. it looks "healthy" to me though, ... View attachment 1933411View attachment 1933413


fucking noob


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2011)

i already live in the lower branches. he just doesnt know it yet. lol.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 14, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> i already live in the lower branches. he just doesnt know it yet. lol.


watch out for that snake..............


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 14, 2011)

its cool we r homies and i share my brownies with him.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 15, 2011)

Fdd, I'm going with that mix(mg/mg org. garden soil/ffof/perlite) for flowering in 2012.(In my huge azz holes). Going to just go with reg mg and perlite in my 1 gal and 3 gal pots for veggie.(no extra nutes).(worried about nute burn). Still dont know what I'm going to feed her in flower. Any recommendations? Or since I'll be transplanting into fresh soil everytime, should I be good to go with no added nutes? Being that ffof, and mg soil has a lot of nutes by themselves. Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2011)

buckyboy said:


> Fdd, I'm going with that mix(mg/mg org. garden soil/ffof/perlite) for flowering in 2012.(In my huge azz holes). Going to just go with reg mg and perlite in my 1 gal and 3 gal pots for veggie.(no extra nutes).(worried about nute burn). Still dont know what I'm going to feed her in flower. Any recommendations? Or since I'll be transplanting into fresh soil everytime, should I be good to go with no added nutes? Being that ffof, and mg soil has a lot of nutes by themselves. Thanks.


i've been using "age old" nutes and really liking them.


----------



## Impman (Dec 16, 2011)

uh...most lines (take Cutting Edge Solutions )have only like two extra nutrients to use... the Mag Amp and Uncle Jhns blend..not bullshit imo cuzzplants need extra Magnesium Sulfate ... Dont listen to this rubbish plants need nutrients and different companies supply these nutrients only they go about it different and have a different business name. its called Free Enterprise. companies advertise in high times to sell their products that they have worked hard to develope and produce. i bet your weed taste like shit and is squishy typical Outdoor. big plant LOL so what? wtf did those buds taste like? tap water and dirt. Dont stop trying to grow this awesome plant to its potential cause some guys has a giant OUTdoor plant. Weed grows inspite of your efforts.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 16, 2011)

Impman said:


> uh...most lines (take Cutting Edge Solutions )have only like two extra nutrients to use... the Mag Amp and Uncle Jhns blend..not bullshit imo cuzzplants need extra Magnesium Sulfate ... Dont listen to this rubbish plants need nutrients and different companies supply these nutrients only they go about it different and have a different business name. its called Free Enterprise. companies advertise in high times to sell their products that they have worked hard to develope and produce. i bet your weed taste like shit and is squishy typical Outdoor. big plant LOL so what? wtf did those buds taste like? tap water and dirt. Dont stop trying to grow this awesome plant to its potential cause some guys has a giant OUTdoor plant. Weed grows inspite of your efforts.


Um, who in the heck said plants dont need nutes?


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 16, 2011)

Impman said:


> uh...most lines (take Cutting Edge Solutions )have only like two extra nutrients to use... the Mag Amp and Uncle Jhns blend..not bullshit imo cuzzplants need extra Magnesium Sulfate ...


CEI nuts are notorious for unstable PH levels. I get that they are a little cheaper and everything, but IMO that's not worth the PH issues.



> i bet your weed taste like shit and is squishy typical Outdoor. big plant LOL so what? wtf did those buds taste like?


Generally outdoor bud tastes better than hydro. Don't buy into the advertising. Buds grown in dirt taste just fine. 

I'm WAY better at growing hydro than outdoor, yet my outdoor almost always tastes better. Pretty much everyone who does both outdoor and hydro will agree with that. If you don't, then it's likely you've bought into their hype designed at selling you more products.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 16, 2011)

> *i bet your weed taste like shit and is squishy typical Outdoor. big plant LOL so what?*


Lets see some pics of you growin a big ass plant. It's really easy for someone to talk shit when they haven't grown before. By the way, most outdoor, especially in Cali, is very comparable if not better than indoor. I know some good ole hippies in the Santa Cruz mountains who's outdoor is better than any indoor that I've ever seen. They all have southern accents for some reason or another, couldn't quite understand that aspect of it. They sell that shit in LA and the Bay as hydro to the clubs by the way.

Those same hippies taught me a valuable lesson: 
"Good weed isn't grown in nutrients... It's grown in SHIT"


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2011)

.................


----------



## wheezer (Dec 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> .................
> 
> View attachment 1938955View attachment 1938957


look at that squishy, typical outdoor....prolly taste like tap water and dirt!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> .................
> 
> View attachment 1938955View attachment 1938957


is that the super sour og?


----------



## cheeze me (Dec 17, 2011)

How long do I need to veg for to get plants as big as those on the first page? what size pots/containers? I need me some of those sized plants!


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 17, 2011)

cheeze me said:


> How long do I need to veg for to get plants as big as those on the first page? what size pots/containers? I need me some of those sized plants!


The bigger the pots, the bigger the plants!


----------



## cheeze me (Dec 17, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> The bigger the pots, the bigger the plants!


Thanks but how big exactly and how long veg for those size plants or is this something us mere mortals can't do?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2011)

cheeze me said:


> Thanks but how big exactly and how long veg for those size plants or is this something us mere mortals can't do?




last year i put my plants in the ground in June, .... 

 


this is them 3 months later, ....







i'm telling you, "it's all bullshit".


----------



## wheezer (Dec 17, 2011)

Can't argue with that!


----------



## kevin (Dec 17, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> last year i put my plants in the ground in June, ....
> 
> View attachment 1939933 View attachment 1939932
> 
> ...



Unfuckingbelievable!!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2011)

Love those carports!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 17, 2011)

cheeze me said:


> Thanks but how big exactly and how long veg for those size plants or is this something us mere mortals can't do?


Get yourself some 100g smartpots, start them off in early-mid May, feed them high nitrogen fertilizers during veg, and they'll most likely be about that size.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd you got that damn california sun haha you lucky dog

i absolutely agree that its all bullshit

the fert. industry is like the Rx drug companies


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> last year i put my plants in the ground in June, ....
> 
> View attachment 1939933 View attachment 1939932
> 
> ...


i call bullshit on the 3 months as the dates are on the picture and it 4 months, i bet there not near as big if done indoors it the outdoor sun, do your neighbor ever smell your grow outside


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i call bullshit on the 3 months as the dates are on the picture and it 4 months, i bet there not near as big if done indoors it the outdoor sun, do your neighbor ever smell your grow outside






why would i LIE?  ..... CLICK THIS ====> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/442765-just-another-grow-thread.html


----------



## justadude420 (Dec 18, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i call bullshit on the 3 months as the dates are on the picture and it 4 months, i bet there not near as big if done indoors it the outdoor sun, do your neighbor ever smell your grow outside


Actually FFD is closer to the 3 month range than 4 month, I am a bit stoned but my brain says it is 3 months, 10 days, 18 hours, 43 seconds


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i call bullshit on the 3 months as the dates are on the picture and it 4 months, i bet there not near as big if done indoors it the outdoor sun, do your neighbor ever smell your grow outside


i don't see the dates on the pics. can you show me where you see them? i would be interested in knowing. it could help me a lot in the future.


----------



## justadude420 (Dec 18, 2011)

Its right outside the picture, above where you click Last or Next.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

justadude420 said:


> Its right outside the picture where you click next.


that is the date and time that the pic was loaded onto the FORUM. that is not when the pic was taken.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2011)

i dont get why people have to argue and deny what is clearly working for fdd and for many growers


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go over to FDD's & check this out myself!

peace
doublejj


----------



## justadude420 (Dec 18, 2011)

Those are the only dates I see that I could think that guy was talking about......

LOL I did say I was stoned.....lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2011)

justadude420 said:


> Those are the only dates I see that I could think that guy was talking about......


myself as well. 

i took them and have them in a folder on my comp. i have the "real" dates right here. 

dude's trippin'.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 18, 2011)

my pics show a date taken, a date uploaded to the site, and a date that it was loaded on the pc, AND a date that it was last edited..........besides, there's only ONE grow season here, you can't magically add a month to the beginning or the end of itin NorCal, it just doesn't work! 4 months would put those plants in the cold weather. Last time I checked, MJ doesn't grow when the overnight lows are in the 30s and 40s, which is what it would be a month earlier, or a month later. Bottom line is stop being jealous YOU can't grow plants that big in 3 months......well, you prolly can't even if given the whole year but still........


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 19, 2011)

ok i see the date thing now i was not implying that you lie as to the member who said i cant grow eat shit
here is a pic a of a 4week old rainbow  
the green tub on the left of the plant is a 25 gallon tub, so do your neighbors ever smell your grow, in my defence i was highly stoned as i took a huge dose of gdp glycerin and a big ass cone stuffed with some white rhino


----------



## tokingtiger (Dec 19, 2011)

they are weeds, they will grow very well with the cheapest kinds of nutes you can get.. the biggest thing that will determine the size of your buds is proper light that reaches the plant.. this is not just brite white light that YOU can see but he spectrums the plants need. Tempatures make a big diff also. i see too many folks letting them get very cold overnite then not understanding why they aint ready to crop at the right times.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> ok i see the date thing now i was not implying that you lie as to the member who said i cant grow eat shit
> here is a pic a of a 4week old rainbow View attachment 1943426
> the green tub on the left of the plant is a 25 gallon tub, so do your neighbors ever smell your grow, in my defence i was highly stoned as i took a huge dose of gdp glycerin and a big ass cone stuffed with some white rhino


i was growing for one of my neighbors until she moved. several other of my neighbors grow themselves as well. my whole county smells like weed.


----------



## devk (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL How could you CALL Bullshit...On one of the best Bullshit Detectors know to man.......^^^^^^^fdd2blk^^^^^^^ <<<< Da MANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 19, 2011)

devk said:


> LOL How could you CALL Bullshit...On one of the best Bullshit Detectors know to man.......^^^^^^^fdd2blk^^^^^^^ <<<< Da MANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


i dont know about all of that but i will say fdd is on my friend list and has been for a long time.............. im sure he was not hurt by my post, fdd do you ever ship out custom glass work


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i dont know about all of that but i will say fdd is on my friend list and has been for a long time.............. im sure he was not hurt by my post, fdd do you ever ship out custom glass work


i ship world wide, but i don't do custom stuff. my mind and hands don't work together like that. when i make something it has to "just happen". someday i hope to be good enough to just bust it out though.


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i ship world wide, but i don't do custom stuff. my mind and hands don't work together like that. when i make something it has to "just happen". someday i hope to be good enough to just bust it out though.


sorry kinda thread jackin here but i need some product info and how to reach you lookin for a new bong for my 34th bday something crazy nice maybe 300-400 range with like a double bubble w/shower head diffusers


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> sorry kinda thread jackin here but i need some product info and how to reach you lookin for a new bong for my 34th bday something crazy nice maybe 300-400 range with like a double bubble w/shower head diffusers


i don't make bongs and i don't do custom work.

sorry.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, I was gonna watch that!

peace
doublejj


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2012)

hella good job and your right it is bullshit all your plants only need what they need and thats not alot just some basic nutrients and the most important ingredient LOVE.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jul 9, 2012)

although this is an old thread, id like to add that it helped me save some cash, as i was clueless in the hydro shop to exactly what i needed, and they were trying to sell me all types of bullshit, i ended up just getting a simple veg and bloom line up, as fdd suggested, otherwise i may have swayed more toward the 20 bottle nute line up, for 26 bucks for the smallest bottles, that the guy at the store wa trying to sell me


----------



## lalaman33333 (Jul 13, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> so as i was saying...
> 
> it's all bullshit. you have to do this and you have to do that. why are the seed banks doing such extensive breeding if we control the outcome? i think the more you try to help it along, the more you actually hurt it. maybe indoors things are slightly different. topping. that's about it. indoors you are limited on height and width, therefore topping and/or training a plant can help increase growth and yield. but other that that i feel all you need is to provide a comfortable environment and regular feedings of organic nutes. this plant has been here for a lot longer than we've been growing it. i think trying new things is fun. good to learn all we can. but when it comes down to it this plant has just a few basic needs. like we all say "it is just a weed". but we are fed all this bullshit. i blame hightimes for a lot of it. they are paid to advertise products. the more products that are sold the more money the companies have to spend on adds. notice they won't say add nitrogen. they always name a brand to use. they get us to think we will grow "Super Buds" with this crap. someone pointed out their prices index last night. i received the Oct hightimes about 10 days ago. the price index says prices dipped $32 from Sept. and slid to it's lowest point since July. WHAT THE FUCK???????? it's still August.
> 
> ...


I actually have the possibility of starting the development of an AUTO-TOPPING strain, as two of my bagseed babies auto-topped themselves with NO damage and NO artifical topping, if one is male and one is female, within 1-2 years im homping to have a stable AUTO-TOPPING PHENOTYPE  and i already know this strain has a GREAT end product, as i get my seeds from a VERY consitent grower of mid, bag to bag the product is almost ALWAYS identical, which is why i chose this strain as i get seeds free and they are very disease resistent, my current crop actually made it through 3 weeks of 6.0 PH in SOIL with only yellowing a bit, and only i tiny bit of browning, and now that ive fixed the soil bounced back to a deep dark green within 4 days............and i agree, all the selective breeding and stuff seed banks do are BULLSHIT, you can turn schwag to GOLD with the right conditions in a single generation of plants

did i also mention i have yeilded 21 g's off a 17 inch plant using only outside dirt and wrm castings with dustilled water, NO NUTES AT ALL other than castings? i may have yeilded an whole ounce with nutrients, but it would have cisted me more for the nutes than that extra 7 g's is worth in my area.

Btw im in East, TN so our outdoor soil is actually very fertile....im not sure how well this would work elsewhere in the country/world xD

edit:: High times is a joke, i have known that for years, yet all the younger people around here seem to look at it likes its the freakin bible....it bothers me quite a bit


----------



## buddingsylv (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow......ive just planted some in my garden hope they grow like this....


----------



## Subu (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol that stem aint green it's brown it's an official tree Got Wood?


----------



## tyedyed60 (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are some fine looking plants, & Im with you on the conspiracy the fertilizer companies have everyone believing, yes there are times you need to help your soil but everyones spending a small fortune on all this worthless chemicals, there is plenty of free natural things to help boost soils & help boost plants growth ect. Damn fine looking keep doing whatever your doing..


----------



## xMaYHeM (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmm this prompts me to start an experiment. I will plant two plants in the same location, one with nutes, well groomed and taken care of by me. The other, no nutes, no help from me, just mother nature. All I'll do is water it!
Will update in 4 months when my experiment is done with quality and yield results.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually just did a side by side test grow of some original diesel. One was fed with the full lineup of fox farm and the other was never fed and grown in the same FFOF soil. The reason for doing that was because I was low on money and needed smoke right away so I didnt feed one so I didnt have to flush. Both grown outdoors kinda late in the season. 
By the time I cut down the non nutrient plant (early) and it was only half the size as the other plant on FF and the flowers were all popcorn buds vs the other which had nice dense nugs. I also noticed the pistols browned out a few weeks before the FF plant. I never yook pics because the plants were only 1 foot tall and the other was around 2 1/2 feet and nothing special.


IMO the reason fdd2blk's plants grew so nice is that
1. California sun
2. Planted in grown (lots of room for root growth)
3. Depends on how rich your ground soil is. I think you have excellent dirt on your property.
4. I am no hater so oviously its the care you also put into the girls.


thats just my opinion.....try a side by side test next time


----------



## Shroomhead420 (Dec 21, 2012)

Holy shit that's fucking amazing. Anyways I agree I don't get why people make it so hard. I just plan on doing the same thing as you.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 21, 2012)

no sorry it's not bullshit.Nutrients are optional ,but they do help.You can yeild a pound off an outdoor tree nute free ,thanks to that billion watt hps in the sky.But the right blend of additives could make that 2 lbs


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2012)

puffdatchronic said:


> But the right blend of additives could make that 2 lbs


I dispute that. 

I use A&B, nitrogen booster one feeding per cycle, cal mag, and PK booster during flower. So essentially I'm only feeding NPK+ the micro nuts in the A&B + Cal Mag. I use a very light regiment of A^B. The only reason I'm using any of that is because I run soilless. With outdoor I just add compost, teas, molasses and manure to my soil and it works just fine. 

I'm yielding just fine and my final product tastes much better than people who pump their plants full of crap. 

Anyone who hasn't read Al B Fuct's old threads should go back and do so.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't think people fully understand the purpose of nutrients. The purpose of nutrients is to provide nutritional health to your plants. You can't make your plants more healthy by feeding them a bunch of crap they don't need. 

Think of it like this. Say you go to the gym to work out and decide to eat a steak to provide you with protein. Are you going to get 10x stronger if you eat 10 steaks instead of 1? No, you're not receiving a tangible benefit after your first serving. 

If you're running decent soil it's probably already got most of what the plant needs, only minor additions to that are required.


----------



## Rangi Gee (Dec 24, 2012)

Referring to the first few posts... and DAMN. You got dat monster growth. Straight kudos,


----------



## Madness26 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just found this post a couple days ago and I am speechless. Took me long enough to read it but most of it was worth it. I sort of believe in root-bound since one of my plant was losing leaves and slowed down on growth until it got replanted in a bigger container. You are so lucky your county allows you to do outdoor grows. My city doesn't allow outdoor grows even with my medical recommendation.

Last question if it does get seen is what do you do with 30+ lbs of cannabis?


----------



## Kite High (Apr 25, 2013)

Madness26 said:


> Just found this post a couple days ago and I am speechless. Took me long enough to read it but most of it was worth it. I sort of believe in root-bound since one of my plant was losing leaves and slowed down on growth until it got replanted in a bigger container. You are so lucky your county allows you to do outdoor grows. My city doesn't allow outdoor grows even with my medical recommendation.
> 
> Last question if it does get seen is what do you do with 30+ lbs of cannabis?


you sell it to the dea then go to prison


----------



## Madness26 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you sell it to the dea then go to prison


Lol stupid regulations set by cities

Just finished drying my first harvest with cfl and 35 grams out of not knowin many "methods" is kinda of a turn off so I have to move to a city where I can have outdoor plants


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 25, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you sell it to the dea then go to prison


ouch. Very harsh


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you sell it to the dea then go to prison


you must be one of those mean jews.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 25, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you sell it to the dea then go to prison


Word I heard is you sell it to the dea, try set up bunch of fellow riu'ers, succeed w/1 and get a shortened stay in a snitch prison!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 25, 2013)

757growin said:


> Word I heard is you sell it to the dea, try set up bunch of fellow riu'ers, succeed w/1 and get a shortened stay in a snitch prison!


Dude, we don't know that's what happened. I have to think talking like this is really bad karma. 

I don't wish that fate on my worst enemy. It's really fucking sad. It's also kind of bullshit to talk about someone like that when they aren't here to defend themself.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 25, 2013)

Just going by what was told to me by people who were almost his victim. Check where he is resting his head. Drug trafficers don't get minimum security prisons. Fact.

My info came from some of the ppl who I regaurd very highly on this site and don't need to make stuff up. If I'm wrong let the karma come get me. I'm that sure of what I say.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 25, 2013)

ok. Well IDK what happened. Either way it's a very sad situation and there is no need to kick a man when he's down.


----------



## Madness26 (Apr 25, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> ok. Well IDK what happened. Either way it's a very sad situation and there is no need to kick a man when he's down.


Im a little lost so if anyone could throw a little light on me it would be awesome


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2013)

757growin said:


> Just going by what was told to me by people who were almost his victim. Check where he is resting his head. *Drug trafficers don't get minimum security prisons. Fact.*
> 
> My info came from some of the ppl who I regaurd very highly on this site and don't need to make stuff up. If I'm wrong let the karma come get me. I'm that sure of what I say.


that's not a fact at all, and i don't understand why so many people engage in kicking this man while he is down based on unreliable word of mouth from people who are most likely just butthurt, formerly banned members.

it's the internet, not a dick. don't take it so hard.

edit - he wasn't even brought in on trafficking, either. so just LOL.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 25, 2013)

Srry, buck didn't know u have the ins up there in or!. Well since ur such good friends send him some weight to get him back up on his feet. Like I said I spoke w/the ppl he called. Help the man out buck I would rather help the riu member he has sitting in a cage!

If its not facts please present them and clear the air for me and the rest of riu.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2013)

757growin said:


> Srry, buck didn't know u have the ins up there in or!. Well since ur such good friends send him some weight to get him back up on his feet. Like I said I spoke w/the ppl he called. Help the man out buck I would rather help the riu member he has sitting in a cage!
> 
> If its not facts please present them and clear the air for me and the rest of riu.


that's not how it works. you claimed to have the facts, the burden is on you to support your own claim.

but you won't.

gotta love the internet. what a playground.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 25, 2013)

Have fun buck!


----------



## adower (Apr 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not a fact at all, and i don't understand why so many people engage in kicking this man while he is down based on unreliable word of mouth from people who are most likely just butthurt, formerly banned members.
> 
> it's the internet, not a dick. don't take it so hard.
> 
> edit - he wasn't even brought in on trafficking, either. so just LOL.


Dude 757 isnt lying.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jul 12, 2014)

Madness26 said:


> Just found this post a couple days ago and I am speechless. Took me long enough to read it but most of it was worth it. I sort of believe in root-bound since one of my plant was losing leaves and slowed down on growth until it got replanted in a bigger container. You are so lucky your county allows you to do outdoor grows. My city doesn't allow outdoor grows even with my medical recommendation.
> 
> Last question if it does get seen is what do you do with 30+ lbs of cannabis?


you probably were not feeding at the right times.so the soil wasnt rich enough for the plants,so putting them in new soil gave them the food they were seeking.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jul 12, 2014)

Madness26 said:


> Just found this post a couple days ago and I am speechless. Took me long enough to read it but most of it was worth it. I sort of believe in root-bound since one of my plant was losing leaves and slowed down on growth until it got replanted in a bigger container. You are so lucky your county allows you to do outdoor grows. My city doesn't allow outdoor grows even with my medical recommendation.
> 
> Last question if it does get seen is what do you do with 30+ lbs of cannabis?


you probably were not feeding at the right times.so the soil wasnt rich enough for the plants,so putting them in new soil gave them the food they were seeking.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Very interesting never heard the fdd is a rat rumor!!! If he is there is paperwork that states he's a rat somewhere.. A deal is only a deal if you sign something. ...was he in pc?


----------



## flawlesscrew (Jul 15, 2014)

you are right I was taught to just use 20 20 20 for veg and 15 30 15 for bloom and I have had amazing results. Garden lime in the soil and a way you go. Simple and easy and I have 2 lbs plants and for canada thats insane! The grow stores are the biggest scammers around sell you a shit load of bad info. All a plant needs in NPK sun and water. Don't be fooled ppl and nice to see someone that sees the results I have with out having to do over the top BS. Happy growing


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 16, 2014)

skunkushybrid said:


> How much nitrogen and phosphorous is in fish water? Also, what about calcium? Potassium? Zinc?
> 
> In everyday gardening, there are lots of competitions. Tomatoes are a good one. If you grow tomatoes with carboload you will grow fatter fruits. The difference may be negligible, but the overall quality of the fruit will be better.
> 
> ...


Ever heard of aquaponics? Quit spreading lies.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah dude ur right I'm gona grow 10ft plants oudoors now!

inb4 10 guys with assault rifles show up


----------



## papajohn (Aug 21, 2016)

Looking good fdd2blk


----------



## dubois.f (Aug 23, 2016)

I agree. Here's my two plants and I only give them bullshit (literally  )
http://rollitup.org/t/do-you-guys-like-trees.918178/


----------

